# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Εκτακτες συστολες - ταχυκαρδιες δεν μπορώ να βρω λύση ειναι το αγχος η όχι ;;

## Alex89

Γεια χαρά σε όλους είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ αλλά σας διάβαζα καιρό πιο πριν για να βρω και εγω κάποια λύση στο προβλημα μου.
Με λένε Αλέξανδρο ειμαι 24 χρονων και εδώ και ένα μήνα θα έλεγα έχω μπει σε ένα απίστευτο γολγοθά .
Τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν απότομα μια Δευτερα θυμάμαι αρχές Ιούνιου ,στρεσαρισμενη ημέρα απο το πρωί και το απόγευμα σε δουλειά που είχα γυρίζω στο σπίτι κατα τις 10:00 το βράδυ κάνω ένα ντους και τρώω και πάω στον υπολογιστή μου να χαλαρωσω λιγάκι για να πάω για ύπνο , καθομαι μπροστα απο τον υπολογιστη και εσθανομαι σφηξιμο στον λαιμο σαν να εχω χερι μουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι και εντονη ταχυκαρδια μαζι με εκτακτεσ που κανανε το προβλημα ακομη πιο οδυνηρο απο εκείνο το βράδυ η ζωή μου άλλαξε .
Φεύγω κατευθείαν με τους γονείς μου για το νοσοκομείο με κάνουνε εξετάσεις αίματος , καρδιογραφημα δεν μου βρίσκουν κάτι και το μόνο που μου είπανε ότι ειναι από αγχος και ότι ειναι στο μυαλό μου . 
Φεύγουμε λέω και εγω ότι ίσως ειναι από την εξαντλητική ημέρα που είχα , την επόμενη η μέρα όμως μπήκα σε αυτόν το απαισιο φαύλο κύκλο άρχισα και αγνοησα την συμβουλή του γιατρού και υοθετουσα ότι διάβαζα στο Ίντερνετ από τότε δεν μπορώ να ξεφυγω σαν ναρκομανης ένα πράγμα . 
Φοβούμαι στην συνέχεια να μην έχω ξανά αυτό το τρομακτικό αίσθημα της ταχυπαλμιας απετυχα να το ελεγξω και με νίκησε όταν πήγα για δουλεια γυρισα στο σπιτι και πηγα να εντομεταξυ ολη μερα ειχα εκτακτεσ απλωσ δεν ηξερα τι συμβαινει και δεν εδωνα σημασια οπωσ (συνεβαινα και αλλεσ φορεσ που ειχα πιο παλια που ελεγα οτι ειναι απο τον καφε που οταν τον εκοβα για καποιο διαστημα σταματουσε )μου εκεί ένιωσα ότι έχω κάποιο πολύ σοβαρά προβλημα έβγαλα την μπλουζα μου και περιμένω ποτέ θα ξανά έχω να το δώ με το που σκέφτομαι τη ήθελα να κάνω είχα έκτακτη συστολη είδα την καρδια μου να θέλει να βγει προς τα έξω εκείνη την στιγμή είχα την πιο τρομακτική ταχυπαλμια έπαθα σοκ η καρδια να μην την κρατά το στήθος μου να θέλει να φύγει και ειχα και το σφυξιμο στο λαιμο πίστεψα ότι θα πεθάνω και επίσης πίστεψα ότι κάτι συμβαίνει με την καρδια μου .Την άλλη ημέρα έφυγα για τον ενδοκρινολογο μου έκανα υπέρηχο και έλεγχο όρων όπου βγήκαν καθαρές , έπειτα στον καρδιο λόγο μου που με τον έχω από τα 17 μου ότι και τότε είχα πάλι κάποιες ταχυκαρδιες , όπου ο υπερηχος και το καρδιογραφημα ήτανε κάτι παραπάνω από φυσιολογικά .
Για να τελειωνω έχω γράψει την ιστορία της ζωής μου αγνοησα πάλι την συμβουλή του καρδιολογου όχι από άποψη αλλά από τα σύμπτωματα είχα και έχω έκτακτες συστολες και ταχυκαρδιες ξανά πήγα στον καρδιολογο να μου κάνει ένα καρδιογραφημα εκεί μου έκανε ένα τεστ με απαπνοες για μου είπε ότι ανέβαζω και ρίχνω σφυξεις απότομα εκεί έκανα απανοτες έκτακτες που τις κατέγραψε το καρδιογραφημα μου είπε δεν ειναι ανησυχητικό αλλά με έστειλε σε άλλο γιατρό να βάλω holder το έβαλα κατέγραψε αρκετές και ταχυκαρδιες όπως μου είπε ειναι έξω καρδιακο το αιτία που το αποδίδει στο στρες . 
Δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτή την κατάσταση ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα..

----------


## Alex89

Τα οποία ορθογραφικά και παρατυπίες ειναι λόγω τις αυτόματης συμπλήρωσης οκ !

----------


## novia35

Στο holder που σου εβαλε σου ειπε κι αν ανεβαζεις και πιεση;;

----------


## Alex89

Δεν μου είπε αλλά λογικά θα είχα !!

----------


## Alex89

Το θέμα ειναι ότι ξυπναω και δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου κάποιες μέρες δεν το σκεφτομαι και δεν συμβαίνει, τυχαίνει όμως να έρθει και εκεί που είμαι χαρούμενος έχω ταχυκαρδιες και έκτακτες και μου χαλάει όλη την ημέρα μετά έχω συνέχεια επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει πάω για τρέξιμο για να ξεφυγω και εκεί όταν σταματήσω πάλι έχω απανοτες , ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι επειδή η καρδια ειναι φυσιολογική αντιδρά στα ερεθίσματα επειδή όπως μου είπε το συμπαθυτικο μου σύστημα ειναι πιο ενεργό .

----------


## nick_electro

τα ίδια έχω και εγώ φιλε, πήγα σε 2 καρδιολόγους και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα. το θέμα είναι ότι anvazw πολύ εύκολα παλμούς. όταν τρέχω πάει 215.
συνεχεια κοιτάω την καρδια μου, άσε που μια φορα είχα πάθη κρίση πανικού και είχα 200 παλμούς ενώ καθόμουν.

----------


## Alex89

Τι μας συμβαίνει δεν μπορω να καταλάβω αν και είμαι αθλητικός τύπος που τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια δεν ασχολούμαι τόσο ενεργά αλλά το σώμα μου ειναι αθλητικο , έχω και εγω θέμα με τους παλμους το οποίο αποδίδετε στο στρες καθημερινά σε πληροφορώ έχω έκτακτες συστολες , φτερουγισματα ταχυπαλμιες η όπως αλλιώς τις λένε συνέχεια προσπαθώ να μην δίνω σημασία όπως μου λένε αλλά δεν γίνετε .
Εμένα ο καρδιολόγος μου έδωσα κάποια χάπια τενορμιν λέγονται να περνώ μισό τα οποία και δεν έχω πάρει δεν ξέρω αν θα με βοηθήσουν αν και φοβάμαι λιγάκι να τα πάρω εσένα σου έδωσε ;

----------


## nick_electro

αυτά που σου έδωσε είναι b-αναστολής ένα φάρμακο που όταν το παίρνεις σου κατεβάζει τους παλμούς τις καρδιας, όχι επειδή σε χαλαρώνει αλλα επειδή δρα κατευθειαν στην καρδια. θα σου πρότεινα να μην τα paris. αν θες να χαλάρωσης πάρε 0.5mg ξανάξ. βασικά πρέπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο

----------


## Alex89

ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε να μου γράψει ζαναξ να έχω αλλά δεν ήθελα γιατί δεν πάνω χάπια θέλω να το πολεμησω με φυσικό τροπο για αυτό και δεν έχω πάρει τενορμιν καθόλου . 
Εσύ περνεις ζαναξ ;

----------


## nick_electro

ναι το ξανάξ είναι πιο ασφαλές και από την μπίρα που ποινής όταν πας για ποτό.είναι κατά την γνώμη μου το καλύτερο ηρεμιστικό που υπάρχει, από άποψη ασφαλειας και δουλειάς.
το μονο σίγουρο με εσένα αυτή τι στιγμή είναι ότι έχεις απανωτές κρίσις πανικού.
φυσικά και χωρίς φάρμακα μπορείς να το παλέψεις πηγαίνοντας σε μια καλή ψυχολόγο για να σου κάνει proton μια διάγνωση στο τι εξής γιατί μπορεί να μην έχεις μονο κρίση πανικού, μπορεί να έχεις και κατάθλιψη, και μετά να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεία.
άμα δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις και χωρίς φάρμακα, είναι πολλοί που μονο με ψυχοθεραπεία το περνάνε, είναι άλλη που "θελου" και φάρμακα.
το ξανάξ επισημαίνω ότι δεν είναι θεραπεία αλλα είναι κάτι που θα σε χαλάρωση όταν είσαι πάνω στην κρίση πανικού και αισθάνεσαι ότι πεθαίνεις, η θεραπεία για να σταματήσουν αυτά είναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, ξαναλέω ότι μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι μονο ψυχοθεραπεία και να το ξεπεράσεις έτσι χωρίς να χρειαστεί να paris φάρμακα. σιζιτισετο με τον ψυχολόγο σου. και βλέπεις τι kanis.ama βλέπεις ότι δεν αποδίδει η ψυχανάλυση τότε περνάς στην αγωγή, σημειωτέον κρατα στην τζέρι σου ένα ξανάξ σε περίπτωση ανάγκης και κανε αυτό που σου είπα,
τα ίδια περνάω και εγώ μην χαλιέσαι το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ έχω και κλινική κατάθλιψη και αλλα πολλα!!
το αλλο για την καρδια δεν το χρειαζεσε κατα την γνωμη μου. για να εισαι 100% σίγουρος άμα θες πήγαινε και σε έναν 2ro καρδιολόγο αν δεν έχεις πάει.
εγώ από την καρεκλα σηκώθηκα σήμερα και από 100 παλμούς που ήμουν έφτασα 160...νόμιζα θα λιποθυμήσω σαν ψάρι έτρεμα. φυσικά η καρδια μου ανέβηκε τόσο πολύ από τον φόβο μην πάθω τίποτα, μόλις χαλαροσα και πήρα 2 βαθιές ανάσες "κατεφτιαν" έπεσαν!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λοιπον.. ..αλεξανδρε υποψιαζομαι οτι ξενυχτας και απο κει αρχισε το προβλημα σου απο οτι μου εχει συμβει κ ξερω

----------


## Alex89

Nick electro σε δεύτερο καρδιολογο πήγα και μου είπε η καρδια μου αντέχει τα πάντα ο οποίος δεν με ηρεμησε δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά σαν να κόλλησε το μυαλό ένα πράγμα το να πάω σε ψυχίατρο δεν θέλω γιατί έχω παρατήρηση ότι υοθετω κατευθείαν συμπτώματα από ασθένειες και θα πιστέψω ότι είμαι άρρωστος και θα με κάνει χειρότερα σε ένα ψυχολόγο θα ήθελα να πάω να βρω πτυχές του εαυτού μου που ίσως δεν γνωρίζω και έχω αυτά τα συμπτώματα σαν μια αντίδραση βεβαρημενων καταστάσεων .
πάντως από διάθεση προσπαθώ να είμαι καθημερινά σε καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση παρολου που έχω τα καθημερινά συμπτώματα .
Αλεξ ίσως οφείλεται σε αυτό που λες βγαίνω καθημερινά έξω κοιμαμαι πάντα μετά 1:00 πινω 2-3 μπύρες καθημερινά όχι καφέ γιατί με χαλάει πολύ , πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες αντιμετωπιζα αϋπνία όλη νύχτα χωρίς ύπνο το μόνο που κοιμομουν ήταν 5 καθημερινά ευτυχώς τώρα επειδή κάνω πράγματα καθημερινά το έλυσε αυτό το θέμα !!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε αφου λες οτι αντιμετωπιζες θεματα αυπνιας απο αυτο ειναι απλα.

----------


## Alex89

Αλεξ εσύ τη συμπτώματα έχεις γιατί εγω κοιμάμαι 8 ώρες καθημερινά τώρα αλλά πάλι εξακολουθώ να έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα άλλες μέρες με εξάρσεις και άλλες με πιο λίγα . 
Με χαλάει γιατί εκεί που περνάω σούπερ τσουκ ελέγχω με το μυαλό μου την καρδια χωρίς να θέλω έρχεται σαν σκέψη χωρίς να μπορω να την ακυρωσω και με κάνει σκατα με έκτακτες ταχυπαλμια φτερουγισματα , θέλω να καθαρισω το μυαλό και δεν μπορω να σταματήσω αυτά τα ερεθίσματα ψάχνω σαν τον τρελό στο Ίντερνετ να βρω φυτικά αγχολυτικα και λέω να πάρω βαλεριανα γιατί λένε ότι βοηθάει.
Εσυ βρήκες λύση στο προβλημα σου , σήμερα πήγα για τρέξιμο ωραία και καλα με καλή διάθεση τρέχω δεν κουραζομαι καθόλου κάνω μετά χαλαρό βάδην και έχω έκτακτες απανοτες με χάλασε την ημέρα και έχω συνέχεια έκτακτες βαρέθηκα !!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν εχω το ξεπερασα πληρως...

----------


## Alex89

Μπράβο σου σε ζηλεύω , με ποιον τροπο το καταφερες ;
τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχες ;

----------


## nick_electro

η βαλεριάνα είναι κάτι παρα πολύ ελαφρύ, τόσο ελαφρύ που εγώ όταν το έπαιρνα δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα.πάντως νομίζω ότι έχει ένα ταμπού με τους ψυχιάτρους, πάντως χρειάζεσαι μια διάγνωση, πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις το ίδιο με εμενα ""αρωστοφοβια"".πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο να δούμε τι θα σου πούνε, γιατί το internet θα σε τρελάνει, όπως τρέλανε και εμενα!

----------


## Alex89

Αρωστοφοβια ειναι σίγουρο ότι έχω αφού πάντα φοβάμαι ότι πάντα έχω κάτι σοβαρό , απλά συμπτώματα ενός κρυολογηματος μεγαλοποιουνται μέσα προσπαθώ και το έχω καταφέρει σε ένα βαθμό να ελεγξο αυτό τον φόβο , έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αυτές τις ημέρες γυρίζω στο σπίτι 6:00 πρωί κοιμάμαι 5-6 ώρες και είμαι χάλια έκτακτες σε κάθε βήμα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν πάω για τρέξιμο η κάνω κάποια σωματική εργασία και ανεβαίνουν οι σφυγμοι ο φόβος μεγαλώνει και με το που χαλαρωνω έκτακτες συνέχεια εχθές πχ πήγα να ποτισω το γκαζόν και όταν εσκυβα είχα συνέχεια .
Δεν μπορω άλλο μου καταστρέφει τις στιγμές δεν με αφήνει να χαλαρωσω κάτι έρχεται στο άσχετο και πυρωδωτει αυτούς τους φόβους και καλα ψυχολογικά να είμαι μετά με χαλαει πολυ προσπαθώ να συμβιβαστω με το προβλημα μου κάτι καταφέρει γιατί δεν έχω εκείνο το αίσθημα φόβου που είχα στην αρχή των συμπτωμάτων αλλά κάποιες φορές ειναι μάταιο γιατί τα συμπτώματα ενισχύουν αυτό τον φαύλο κύκλο σύμπτωμα -σκέψη - σύμπτωμα και επειδή είμαι υπέρ αναλυτικός προσπαθώ να βρω αίτιο το οποίο δεν υπάρχει ειναι το μυαλο μου.

----------


## Alex89

Σήμερα πάλι έντονα προβλήματα ταχυκαρδια ξεκινά και τρέμει η καρδια μου και σταματα αποτομα το οποιο με τρομαξε παλι φουλ έκτακτες συστολες το μεσημέρι με έπιασε και μια ζάλη αν δεν πήγενα για καφέ δεν θα μπορούσα να συνερθω . 
Επειδή πάλι τρόμαξα τους γονείς μου τι άλλες εξετάσεις να κάνω για να δώ από προέρχεται μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο προβλημα που τα προκαλεί έκανα 3 καρδιογραφηματα τα 2 φυσιολογικά το 1 κατέγραψε και τις έκτακτες , υπερ ήχο καρδιάς φυσιολογικό , εξετάσεις αίματος καθαρές με λίγο χαμηλό ποσοστό καλλιου , θυροειδη υπέρ ήχο καθαρό και ορμονεσ φυσιολογικες 
Τι άλλες εξετάσεις να κάνω ; ακτινογραφία καθαρή .
Δεν μπορω άλλο με κούρασε , χθες ήμουν σε ένα παρτακι περνά τέλεια και έκανα έκτακτες δεν αγχονομουν για κάτι απλώς η σκέψη ήταν στην καρδια για να έλεγχο την γίνετε .

----------


## justsayes

Γεια σου, αρχικά πήγαινε να εξετάσεις το θυροειδή σου όπως και δήποτε. Οι αρρυθμίες μπορεί να προέρχονται από αυτό. 'Αμα αποκλείσεις το θυροειδή, τότε πρέπει να πας σε έναν ψυχίατρο/νευρολόγο να βγάλει μια γνωμάτευση και να σου δώσει τουλάχιστον κάποιο ήπιο ηρεμιστικό ώστε να έχεις έναν τρόπο μόνο σου να ηρεμείς το σώμα σου όταν ξεσπάει η φοβία  :Smile:

----------


## Alex89

Τον έχω ελέγξει τον θυροειδη μου δεν υπάρχει κανένα προβλημα .
Σήμερα σκ@@ πάλι συνέχεια ταχυκαρδια που νιώθω να μου κουνα όλο το στήθος μου φοβάμαι μήπως πάθει κάτι η καρδια μου από τις απανοτες έκτακτες και την ταχυκαρδια !

----------


## nick_electro

ρε alex όταν λες ταχυκαρδία για πόσους σφυγμούς το λεπτό μιλάμε? γιατί άμα είναι κάτω από 100 δεν είναι ταχυκαρδία.γενικά όταν τρέχεις ποσο έχεις ? τους έχεις μέτρηση ποτε?

----------


## Alex89

Οταν με πιάνει νιώθω αυτό το αίσθημα να παλετε η καρδια μου όσες φορές και εάν μέτρησα τους παλμους δεν ξεπερνουσα ποτέ τους εκατό αλλά νιώθω αυτή την ρηπη στο στήθος μου .
Οταν τρέχω δεν έχω μέτρηση ποτέ πόσους πρέπει να έχω ;

----------


## Last_Chance

Φίλε μου τα συμπτώματα τα σου είναι ίδια με τα δικά μου προ πενταετίας

Είχα στρεσαριστεί και εγώ από την δουλειά και την απώλεια τοτε ενός συναδέλφου μου από ανακοπή…
Είχα μπει και εγώ στον φαύλο κύκλο της άρρωστοφοβίας…
Είχα κάνει σε 3 μήνες 3 τεστ κοπώσεως 3 υπέρηχους καρδιάς και καμία δεκαριά καρδιογραφήματα…

Όλα ήταν καλά…. Μόνο το xanax με ηρεμούσε και αυτό βέβαια παροδικά….

Είχα πάρει και φάρμακα(entact) τα οποία με βοήθησαν είναι η αλήθεια…
Ουσιαστικά όμως την κατάθλιψη την απέφυγα στο παρά πέντε…

Εξακολουθώ όμως να εχω αρρωστοφοβία….
Αυτό νομίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να το αποβάλω ποτε….
Μόλις πρόσφατα έχασα και τον πατέρα μου το οποίο το επιδείνωσε….

Οπότε μην ανησυχείς είμαστε πολλοί…

----------


## Alex89

Last_Chance όντως από τα πόστ που έχω διαβάσει είμαστε πολύ με παρόμοια συμπτώματα το θέμα ειναι οτι μας χαλάει την ποιότητα της ζωής μας , εγω προσπαθώ να βρω εδώ και καιρό από μόνος μου τη ειναι αυπ που με στρεσαρει τόσο πολύ και εκεί που είμαι καλα να έρχεται αυτή η ενεργοποίηση των συμπτωμάτων προσπαθώ να το από δεχθώ να το συνηθησει το σώμα μου και να το αποβάλει αλλά δεν μπορω να το από δεχθώ και τόσο εύκολα γιατί κακά τα ψέματα όσο χαλαρος και να είμαι με αναστατώνει .
Με το ζαναξ δεν έχεις καθόλου συμπτώματα ;

----------


## deleted-member141015

Άλεξ, πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό και μην το ψάχνεις περισσότερο μόνος. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι η προσωπική αναζήτηση και προσπάθεια κάνουν γενικά καλό, αλλά σε αυτή τη φάση χρειάζεται να οργανώσεις λίγο και τις σκέψεις σου και την όποια προσπάθεια, και να ψάξεις με κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση το τι, το πώς και το γιατί. Το θέμα δεν είναι να αποφύγεις απλώς τα συμπτώματα. Κι οπωσδήποτε δεν έχει νόημα να σκέφτεσαι φάρμακα (τα οποία δεν είναι καθόλου αθώα, ειδικά το xanax) τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις κάνει καμία άλλη συστηματική προσπάθεια να διαχειριστείς και να κατανοήσεις όλο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει. Δεν εννοώ ότι δεν θέλεις ή ότι δεν το έχεις προσπαθήσει καθόλου... αλλά χρειάζεσαι μια ξεκάθαρη ενημέρωση και καθοδήγηση, ώστε να μην προσθέτεις άθελα σου κι άλλη σύγχυση και άγχος.

----------


## nick_electro

ανάλογα με την φυσική σου κατάσταση, αλλα όταν λες ότι εξής ταχυκαρδίες και εκτατές συστολές, μπορεί να είναι απλά ιδέα σου, καταρχάς τις εκτατές συστολές δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποτε έχεις.άμα θες αγόρασε μια συσκευή που μετράει τους παλμούς να dis ποσο εξής, στα φαρμακεία πουλάνε και στο internet

----------


## Alex89

Marina38 για ψυχολόγο λες ;
Nick electro την ταχυκαρδια την αισθάνομαι να χτυπά πολύ γρήγορα στο στήθος μου και τις έκτακτες σαν έντονο χτυπο ένα κτουπ δυνατό ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε οτι εγω τα προκαλω γιατί η καρδια δεν έχει κανένα θέμα απλώς αντιδρά σε αυτά που δέχετε .
Εάν εννοείς holder έχω βάλει το οποίο κατέγραψε 350 έκτακτες και κανά δυο υπέρκοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες. από στρεσογονα ερεθίσματα .

----------


## Korina12

Γεια σου Αλεξ.Νομίζω το έχεις ψάξει αρκετά από παθολογικής άποψης.Και αφού πήγες και σε διαφορετικούς γιατρούς,αν υπήρχε κάτι θα στο έβρισκαν.Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να ησυχάσεις γιατί όταν αισθάνεσαι τόσο άσχημα με τις ταχυκαρδίες σου έρχονται και οι αμφιβολίες.Πάντως όπως θα είδες κι εδώ μέσα είμαστε πάρα πολλοί που τα έχουμε περάσει ή τα περνάμε αυτά.Και ζούμε ακόμη.  :Wink:  
Αν μπορούσες να σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ..Είναι ότι χειρότερο αυτό που κάνεις.Δεν σε βοηθάει καθόλου.

----------


## Alex89

Γεια και σε εσένα Κορινα ξέρω οτι έχω κάνει την μεγαλύτερη βλακεία που αναζήτησα δήθεν ιατρική γνώμη από το Ίντερνετ γιατί υιοθέτησα συμπτώματα τα οποία δεν θα είχα ποτέ τέλος πάντων αυτό το έβαλα στην άκρη γιατί χειρότερα με έκανε παρά καλό , 
Καλό με κάνει οτι γράφω εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ όπου άτομα με τα ίδια συμπτώματα μου δεινουν δύναμη να τα προς περάσω προς θεού δεν χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν και αλλά παιδιά με τα ίδια σύμπτωματα για τη ξέρω πόσο άσχημο συναίσθημα ειναι και μακάρι να τελειώνουν για να συνεχίσουμε την ζωή μας !
Έχω αρχίσει να δαμαζω τους φόβους μου γιατί όλα αυτά ειναι φοβίες χρόνων που έχουν έρθει στην επιφάνεια γιατί συσορευτικαν πολλοί !

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Marina38 για ψυχολόγο λες ;


Ναι... τη στιγμή που οι εξετάσεις λένε 'στρες' κι όχι κάτι άλλο, τότε θα ήταν χρήσιμο να το αντιμετωπίσεις πιο μεθοδικά. Εξάλλου λες ότι υπάρχουν και φοβίες χρόνων που συσσωρεύτηκαν και καλό είναι να μην γίνεται αποσυμπίεση μόνο μέσω συμπτωμάτων  :Smile:

----------


## Alex89

Τα οικονομικά μου δεν το επιτρέπουν για να κάνω κάποιες συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο και προσπαθήσω να ψάξω λίγο τον εαυτό μου γιατί έχω καταλάβει οτι έβαλα τον εαυτό σε δεύτερη μοίρα και κοιτούσα τους να μην χάλασε τα χατιρια τώρα όμως που εγω περνάω αυτα τα τρέλα συμπτώματα άρχισα να σκέφτομαι τη κάνω !! Πάντως παιδιά ευχαριστω πολύ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές όλα αυτα που γράφω στο φόρουμ με βοηθάνε πολύ γιατί βγαίνουν και με αυτό τον τροπο από μέσα μου και τα λέω σε ανθρώπους που με καταλαβαίνουν !!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μπράβο σου σε ζηλεύω , με ποιον τροπο το καταφερες ;
> τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχες ;


 γνωρισα εναν φιλο που τον φωναζα ειδικο επιστημονα ηταν πολυ κοινωνικος ειχε πολους φιλους παντου ετσι χαλαρωσα ξεχαστηκα πηγα βολτες διασκεδασα ξεφυγα απο το σπιτι και ταυτοχρονα διαβασα πολυ ψυχολογια και ολα αυτα μαζι σε συνδιασμο βοηθησαν μετα γνωρισα και τη κοπελα μου και μου περασαν ολα

επησης σταματησα να ειμαι αμηλιτος γνωρισα μια κοπελα σε φιλικο επιπεδο που ηταν πολυ κοινωνικη και με βοηθησε πολυ να μιλαω εγινα η σκια της και εμαθα χιλιους τροπους να επικοινωνω επισης πηγα ταξιδια επιασα τα διαπαντα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχες ;


 ειχα μια ντουζινα συμπτωματα.. αγχος πανικος ταχυκαρδιες κλπκλπκλπ....

----------


## Alex89

Εγω βγαίνω καθημερινα πάω βόλτες για καφέ , γνώρισα νέους ανθρώπους πάντα υπάρχει αυτή η σκέψη πίσω στο μυαλό μου όπου μου ξυπνά τα συμπτώματα επίσης όταν φοβηθώ η ταραχευτω τα συμπτώματα κορυφώνονται .
Έκανα ψυχολογικά τα βρηκα στο ιντερνετ τεστ για κατάθλιψη όπου βγήκε αρνητικό δεν έχω κανένα σύμπτωμα , τεστ άγχους με υψηλά αγχωτικα συμπτώματα.

----------


## Alex89

μετα απο μια εβδομαδα πολυ εντονων συμπτωματων μπορω να πω οτι αρχιζουν και καταλαγιαζουν σιγα σιγα δεν μπορω να πω οτι εφυγαν τελειως υπαρχουν μερες ομως δεν υπαρχει κανενα συμπτωμα για το λογο οτι κανω πραγματα και παρολο που το σκεφτομα ιδεν συμβαινει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν συμαβινει παρ οτι το σκεφτομα ι.
Αυτη την εβδομαδα εχω συμπτωματα παρα πολυ λιγα οπως φτερουσισμα για 2 δευτερολεπτα ,αλλα μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο πριν ενα μηνα που ξυπνα και ειχα καθολη την διαρκεια της ημερας ταχυκαρδιες εκτακτεσ κτπλ.
εχω παρατηρηση ομως πως εχω εκτακτες οταν τρεχο ,επειδη μολις αρχισα το τρεξιμο τα συμπτωματα απο την πρωτη ημερα υποχωρησαν μου περασε η αυπνια που ειχα, οταν τρεχω και ακουω την καρδια μου να χτυπαει πολυ φυσιολογικα οταν σταματαω και οι σφυξεις πεφτουν ελει εχω εκτακτες.

----------


## vigor

Alex89, διάβασα το θέμα που άνοιξες και τις απαντήσεις όλων. Ξέρεις....καμιά φορά η αιτία όλων των έντονων καταστάσεων άγχους μπορεί να είναι και οι αλλαγές που κάνουμε στον τρόπο ζωής μας. Πολλοί από εμάς που δεν είμαστε γιατροί αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί ακόμη, δεν ασχολούνται με τα αίτια, αλλά μόνο με τα συμπτώματα. Χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ αρχαιολάτρης, ένα θα σου πω, το οποίο έχω ξαναγράψει: _Νους υγιής εν σώματι υγιή !_
Κάποια στιγμή μέσα σ' αυτόν τον κυκεώνα λέξεών σου, που ο τρόπος σύνταξής τους(απουσία κομμάτων, δίχως τελείες κλπ) δείχνει ολοφάνερα το έντονο άγχος σου, ανέφερες ότι διέκοψες, προφανώς κάπως απότομα τον αθλητισμό (π.χ. από 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, 2 φορές τον μήνα). Καλό θα ήταν να μας αναφέρεις μάλιστα το άθλημα με το οποίο ασχολιόσουν στο παρελθόν...
Όταν για πρώτη φορά είχα παρόμοια με αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιέγραψες, ήμουν σε μια περίοδο περίπου 2 ετών που είχα εγκαταλήψει τον αθλητισμό. Το μπάσκετ που ήταν η ζωή μου αποφάσισα να το περιορίσω για να διαβάζω τα μαθήματα της σχολής ακόμη και πριν τις εξετεστικές. Ήταν από τα πιο σημαντικά μου λάθη. Το σώμα μου είχε μάθει τόσα χρόνια να "εργάζεται" σχεδόν καθημερινά. Επίσης μέχρι να περάσω στο Πανεπιστήμιο είχα μάθει να τρώω στο σπίτι μου(έτοιμο φαγητό της οικογένειας) και να κοιμάμαι σχετικά νωρίς. Ο ρυθμός ζωής ήταν σωστός και σταθερός. Όποιες δυσκολίες κι αν παρουσιαστούν στην ζωή μας, αν ο άνθρωπος έχει ασφαλείς και υγιείς διεξόδους εκτόνωσης των όποιων αρνητικών συναισθημάτων του τότε είναι σε θέση να τις αντιμετωπίσει σε σημαντικό βαθμό.
Όταν ο τρόπος ζωής είναι λανθασμένος, π.χ. 
1. Δεν ασκείσαι τουλάχιστον 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα ή τέλος πάντων δεν έχεις κάποιες δραστηριότητες που να την ασκείς σε καθημερινή βάση, να σε ικανοποιεί ή και ταυτόχρονα να κουράζει το σώμα, χωρίς να φθείρει την ψυχολογία,
2. Δεν κοιμάσαι σταθερή ώρα το βράδυ και πριν τις 12, 
3. Δεν τρέφεσαι με πολλή τροφή ή τρέφεσαι με αυτές που μέχρι να τις πέψεις ταλαιπωρείσαι ακόμη και ψυχολογικά, όπως π.χ. τα πολλά λιπαρά που έχουν τα φαστ φουντ, τα τηγανητά και τα ψητά,
4. Δεν βγαίνεις έξω και κάθεσαι πολλές ώρες κλεισμένος στο σπίτι καθηλωμένος στο κρεβάτι, στον καναπέ και στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή
5. Δεν έχεις σύντροφο ή φίλους τέλος πάντον να δώσεις και να πάρεις αγάπη και χαρά
τότε είναι επόμενο να βρεθείς σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο σκέψεων και άγχους  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν θα λυθεί πρωτίστως με την θέλησή και την προσπάθειά σου, αλλάζοντας τον τρόπο ζωής (άσκηση, καλή διατροφή, ύπνος καλός και σε νορμάλ ώρες) γεμίζοντας το καθημερινό σου πρόγραμμα με δραστηριότητες και ερχόμενος σε επαφή με ανθρώπους που βλέπουν θετικά την ζωή και είναι κοινωνικοί παρά τα προβλήματά τους(λίγοι είναι αυτοί αλλά αξίζει να σπαταλήσεις το χρόνο σου με αυτούς), τα οποία όλοι έχουν αρκετά.
Στην περίπτωση που τα παραπάνω δεν είναι εφικτά ή πάρ' αυτά παραμένει η αγχώδης κατάστασή σου τότε πρέπει να αναζητήσεις επαγγελματική βοήθεια(δωρεάν πρωτίστως, εφ' όσον δεν υπάρχει η οικονομική άνεση).
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια υπάρχουν και τα βοτανάκια της φύσης πάνω στα οποία βασίστηκαν τα φάρμακα των βιομηχανιών  :Wink: 

Αλήθεια θα ήθελες να μας πεις ποιές ενέργειες έκανες και τα συμπτώματα υποχώρησαν ? Θα ήταν καλό να αναφερθούν ώστε και οι φίλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα και διαβάζουν το θέμα να βοηθήσουν αρχικά τον εαυτό τους πριν σπεύσουν σε επαγγελματική βοήθεια ?

----------


## Alex89

Γεια σου vigor !
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο τα συμπτώματα που έχω ειναι πολλασυσορευτικαν και ο οργανισμός μου προσπαθεί να τα εκτόνωση .
Το άθλημα που έκανα δεν ήτανε τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο απλώς γυμναζομουν , τρέξιμο , μπάλα με φίλους κτλπ γενικά μου άρεσε να είμαι εγω υγείας παρά με έχω ωραίο σώμα .
Πριν 2 χρόνια που πήγα στο στρατό είχα αγχωθει γιατί εκείνη την περίοδο χωρισα το κρατησα όλο αυτό μέσα μου ,βρήκα ομωσ δύναμη γιατί δεν θέλω να με βλέπω χάλια και το ξεπερασα με έκανε πιο δυνατό με το που αποληθηκα είχα τόσο ενέργεια για να κάνω νέα πράγματα δεν υπολογισα ένα παράγοντα βασικό τους φίλους .
Οι φίλου μου που επιστευομουνα με αγχωνανε για το λόγο οτι μου βγαζανε μια μιζέρια ενώ εγω ήθελα να κάνω νέα πράγματα αυτοί κολουσαν στο παρελθόν .
Αρχισα να μη πολύ βγαίνω γιατί με χάλαγε την διάθεση , στην συνέχεια έπιασα δουλειά σε καφετέρια και για καλή μου τύχη έκανα νέους φίλους άνθρωποι που εκτιμώ ,είχα όμως ένα ελάττωμα δεν μπορούσα να ανοιχτω δεν πολυμιλαγα κρατούσα μια πιο απομακρει στάση εγω όμως δεν ήμουνα έτσι δεν μπορούσα να γέλασε κάτι με κρατούσε πίσω χωρίς να ξέρω τι .
Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι η καφετέρια που δούλευα έκλεισε , πέρασα ένα χειμώνα ως άνεργος μέχρι τώρα που μιλάμε αυτό πιστεύω με κατέστρεφε γιατί σαν άνθρωπος είμαι πολύ ασχολος και το να κάθομαι σαν άνεργος με έριξε .
Φέτος το καλοκαίρι αρχές Ιουνίου πριν τα σύμπτωματα βοηθουσα ένα γνωστό μου , εκεί συνηδιτοποιησα οτι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω δεν μπορεί να περνάνε τα χρόνια και εγω να μην κάνω τα πράγματα που ήθελα .
Στα γενέθλια μου που ήταν το Μαΐου ήμουν αγχωμένος γιατί έγινα 24 χρόνων δεν μου παει η ζωή όπως θα ήθελα αλλά έβαλα στόχο να αλλάξω την κατάσταση γιατί πάνω από όλα θέλω να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνω πράγματα τουσ γονεισ μου αλλά και τα αδέρφια ειμαι ο 3οσ απο τετραμελη οικογένεια .
Για να μην πολύ λόγο τα υπόλοιπα τα περιέγραψα δεν πρόλαβα να αλλάξω γιατί με πρόλαβε ο εαυτός .
Και για να σας πω πως κατάφερα να ελατωσω τα συμπτώματα , έκανα ένα ρεσταρτ επέλεξα ποιους φίλους με κάνουν να αισθάνομαι ωραία και αυτοί που με αγχονανε αυτοί ειναι δίπλα πάντα απλώς τότε εγω δεν μπορούσα να δώ γιατί έβλεπα αυτα που ήθελα, τέλος πάντων .
Γνώρισα νέες κοπέλες , πάω για τρέξιμο καθημερινα προσπαθώ να μην κρατώ πράγματα να μην αγχωνομαι όσο μπορω και γενικά να κάνω πράγματα να μην κανει ο εγκέφαλος σκέψεις συνέχεια .
Βασικό σταματήστε να ψάχνετε λύση στο Ίντερνετ εγω εάν δεν έψαχνα δεν θα υοθετουσα τόσα συμπτώματα .
Μπορω να πω οτι έχω μέσα στην διαρκεί της ημέρας συμπτωματακια καμία 10 -20 έκτακτες από 300-400-500-600 δεν ξέρω και εγω κάποιες ημέρες πόσες μπορεί να είχα να φαντάστηκε όταν έβαλα το holder και μου βρήκε 350 ήμουν σχετικά ήρεμος , μπορεί να έχω και καμία ταχυκαρδια αλλα μπορω να πω με σιγουριά οτι ηρεμησα .
Καμία φορά έρχεται η αναθεώρηση οτι μπορεί να έχει κάτι ηακεδια μου αλλα την αποριπτω γιατι ξέρω οτι εάν ξανά επιμένω θα με κάνει χειρότερα .
Παιδιά σας ζαλισα αλλα την ηρεμία την βρήκα στο φόρουμ που γράφω γιατι ξέρω οτι θα το διαβάσουν άνθρωποι που με νιώθουν !

----------


## Alex89

Πως είσαστε παιδιά ;;;

----------


## kosto30

χαλια μαυρα.....απογοητευμενος.....μ εσα στην ενταση και την αννησυχια

----------


## Alex89

Εγω προσπαθώ κάποιες ημέρες έχω κάποιες έχω , όταν λίγο αγχωθω η φοβηθώ για κάτι επανέρχονται τα συμπτώματα .
Kosto30 θα σου πρότεινα τρέξιμο εάν δεν έχεις ξεκινήσει και θα δεις οτι θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση !!
Περιόρισε το αλκοόλ έχω διαπιστώσει οτι με εμφανίζει τα συμπτώματα !

----------


## SpyroKo

Αυτό με την γυμναστική ισχύει.. τρέξιμο κτλ κτλ.
Alex να σε ρωτήσω εσύ έχεις και μικροπονάκια στο στήθος και στην περιοχή της καρδιάς? ακόμα και αν δεν είχες κρίσεις πανικού. Εμένα αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι πως οι κρίσεις πανικού έχουν σταματήσει αλλά συνέχεια νιώθω μικροπονάκια γύρο γύρο στο στήθος και λίγο ποιο πολύ στην καρδιά. Opos και καμία φορά ένα σφίξιμο αλλά στο μέρος της καρδιάς πάλι.

----------


## Alex89

Πόνους στο μέρος της καρδιάς έχω αλλα όχι έντονους , δηλαδή κάποια μικρό πονακια τα οποία μόλις σκεφτώ οτι προέρχονται από εμένα σταματούν .
Το θέμα με εμένα φίλε μου ειναι οτι μάλλον δημιοργω κρίσεις πανικού με το παραμικρό , δηλαδή εκεί που είμαι σούπερ με κοπέλες κτλπ , έχω ταχυπαλμια χωρίς να αφήνω να με νικήσει κάθομαι εκεί και συζητώντας δεν σηκονομαι να πάω πουθενά όπως έκανα στις αρχές των συμπτωμάτων μέχρι να περάσει αλλα το θέμα ειναι οτι μετά από λίγο μπορεί να ξανά επιστρέψει αυτό ειναι το θέμα μου εμένα που προσπαθώ καθημερινα να το νικησω.
Εγω όμως παρότι γυμναζομαι καθημερινα κάνω και λίγο αστατη καθημερινή ζωή πινω καφε , πινω μπύρες , ξενυχταω ειναι καλοκαίρι δεν θέλω να κλειστό μέσα με τα συμπτώματα θα παθών χειρότερα .
Εσύ καταναλώνεις καφε , αλκοόλ έχω διαπιστώσει οτι αυτα προκαλούν συμπτώματα .

----------


## SpyroKo

Αλκοόλ έχω να πιω 3 χρόνια το μισώ γιατί δεν τα πήγαινα ποτέ καλά μαζί του. Καφέ πίνω έναν το πρωί μετά από το πρωινό μου όταν πάω στην δουλειά αλλά ως εκεί. Τρώω τα λαχανικά μου και τα φρούτα μου και ελαφριά φαγητά, το μόνο κακό που κάνω στον εαυτό μου είναι ότι καπνίζω. Αλλά και αυτό με μέτρο πλέον. Από κει που έκανα 1 πακέτο την ημέρα τώρα κάνω 8 με 10 τσιγάρα την μέρα. Αλλά να πω ότι καπνίζω πολλά χρόνια να πω εντξει αυτό λογικά θα με πειράζει αλλά καπνίζω γύρω στα 3 χρόνια. Έχω δει άτομα να καπνίζουν 2 πακέτα την μέρα για 20 χρόνια και να αισθάνονται μια χαρά.. Αυτά τα μικρό πονάκια όμως με φρικάρουν ώρες ώρες και εκεί είναι που αγχώνομαι. Βέβαια δεν κρατάνε πολύ, για deuterolepta και μετά φεύγουν. Και εγώ έτσι τις ξεπεράσα της κρίσεις πανικού μέχρι που με έπιανε και καθόμουν ήσυχος να δω ποια ακριβώς είναι τα sunaisthimata μου και ανέλυα στο μυαλό μου γιατί της παθαίνω. Από την στιγμή που είδα τα πράγματα πιο ψυχραιμα τότε απλά οι κρίσεις πανικού έφυγαν. Δεν τις φοβάμαι πια.. Απλά είναι που με φρικάρουν ώρες ώρες αυτά τα μικρό πονάκια και δεν με αφήνουν σε ησυχία. Λογικά ψυχοσωματικά είναι.. Τουλάχιστον ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι δεν έχω κάτι οργανικό. Και ότι τα πνευμονία μου και η καρδιά μου χαίρουν άκρας υγείας.. Τι να πω..

----------


## Alex89

Εάν έκανες εξετάσεις και τα όργανα σου ειναι υγείς ειναι απλά ψυχοσυμπτωματικα επειδή καταφερες να έλεγχεις τις κρίσεις πανικού κάτι υπάρχει μέσα σου ένα θέμα που προσπαθεί ο εαυτός σου να τους δώσεις λύσει για αυτό σου επαναφέρει τα συμπτώματα μην το δίνεις καθόλου σημασία αυτό με το σφηξιμο το πέρασα και εγω γιατί πήγα στον καρδιολογο και μου είπε οτι ίσως ειναι μυοσκελετικο έκανε μονόζυγο και πέρασε , εγω όμως λέω οτι ήταν ψυχολογικό απλώς έψαχνα κάποια επιβεβαιώσει . Για αυτό δώσε στον ευατο σου την απάντηση που ψάχνει πες είμαι υγειης δεν θα παθών τίποτα .
Εγω απορώ με τον ευατο μου πως κατάφερε να τα ελεγξω εάν διαβάσεις τα παραπάνω θέματα μου θα καταλάβεις πέρασα και περνάω σε λιγότερο κάποιες ημέρες ως καθόλου το χειρότερο καλοκαίρι , αλλα δεν απελπιζομαι θα το παλέψω !!

----------


## Alex89

Εμένα το φόρουμ με βοηθάει όταν είμαι χάλια θέλω να τα πω γιατι μου βγαίνουν από μέσα μου και εμπιστεύομαι άτομα από το φορουμ γιατι με καταλαβαίνουν !!!

----------


## SpyroKo

Αλεξ, τα διάβασα όλα, κι εγώ τα ίδια είχα και χειρότερα! Μούδιαζε το πρόσωπο μου, ταχυκαρδίες όλη την ώρα πόνους από δω πόνους από κει δεν μπορούσα να ευχαριστηθώ την ζωή μου όπως παλιά, αλλά εξαρτάται από το πόσο θέλεις να ξεφύγεις από αυτό και με poion τρόπο θα το κάνεις . Εγώ το δέχτηκα. Δέχτηκα το γεγονός ότι έξω αγχώδης διαταραχή, δέχτηκα πως τελικά είμαι αγχώδης τύπος και ότι και αν μου συνέβαινε απλά το αντιμετώπισα με ψυχραιμία. Βρήκα όπως και εσύ αυτό το φόρουμ και με έκανε να νιώθω καλλίτερα διότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που νιώθουν τα ίδια με μένα και έτσι με περισσότερη ψυχραιμία αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα. Τελικά δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταφύγεις στα ψυχοφάρμακ και ψυχολόγους. Μπορείς και μόνος σου. Αρκεί να βάλεις το μυαλό σου να σκεφτεί. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι πως βγαίνεις πιο δυνατός μετά από όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο γιατί γνωρίζεις και γίνεσαι φίλος με τον εαυτό σου. Μερικές φορές υποσυνείδητα δεν σου κάθεται καλά το γεγονός ότι μεγαλώνεις η ότι αλλάζει το σώμα σου η οτιδήποτε που έχει να κάνει με σένα. Τελικά απλά το δέχεσαι και συνεχίζεις. Είμαστε παράξενα όντα :P

----------


## Alex89

Ακριβώς συμφωνώ με αυτα που λες όντως δεν μπορούμε να δεχθούμε οτι αλλάζουμε , εγω από οτι διαπίστωσα μου συναιβει λίγες ημέρες μετά τα γενέθλια μου που όπως είπα , καθημερινα όμως προσπαθώ δεν θα το βάλω κάτω έχω θελήσει , τα λάθη του παρελθόντος θέλω να σβησω αγχωνομαι για το τίποτα αυτό ως συνέπεια όλο αυτό το κύκλο συμπτωμάτων με το γεγονός ως άνεργος εντεινε τα συμπτώματα !!

----------


## Alex89

Οταν είχα πολλά συμπτώματα χαμομηλι βοηθάει να είμαστε κάπως ποιο ήρεμοι σε εμένα άλλες έπιανε άλλες όχι ..
Υπάρχουν και αλλα βότανα που βοηθάνε μου είπανε απλώς δεν γνωρίζω ποια !!!

----------


## Alex89

Spyroko πόσο παράξενο όργανο η καρδια και το μυαλο .
Σήμερα συζητούσαμε για τους πόνους τους δικού σου και σήμερα και εγω είχα έντονο πόνο αριστερά πάνω από το την καρδια στο στήθος , ταχυκαρδιες , έκτακτες πάλι ξανά ήρθαν στο προσκήνιο .
Σήμερα συζητούσαμε με έναν φίλο μου ο οποίος μου είπε και αυτός κάποιο διάστημα είχε έντονο αγχος και έκανα κάποια σεμινάρια ρεφλεξιολογιας και τον βοήθησε πολύ , μάλλον θα ξεκινήσω και εγω δεν γίνετε αυτή η δουλειά μια να περνάει μια να έρχεται , εχθές δεν πήγα για τρέξιμο και σήμερα συμπτώματα για αυτό ειναι βασικό !!!

----------


## ΜαρίαΣ.

Γεια σου Αλεξ!!
Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!! Έχω την ίδια ηλικία με σένα και από πέρυσι άρχισα να έχω ταχυπαλμίες και αρρυθμίες!! Εϊναι πραγματικά πολύ τρομακτικό!! Ο μπαμπάς μου έχει επίσης αρρυθμίες αλλά έχει κάνει απ όλες τις εξετάσεις και δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό... Εϊχα πάει που λες στον καρδιολόγο και μου είχε κάνει υπέρηχο και εκείνη την ώρα επειδή το σκεφτόμουν με έπιασαν και τις είδε στο μηχάνημα!! Παρόλαυτα μου είπε ότι κι εμένα είναι από το άγχος και τα έντονα συναισθήματα που μπορεί να νιώθω καμιά φορά. 
Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να βλέπω μια συναισθηματικά φορτισμένη ταινία και να με πιάσουν ταχυπαλμίες, ή μπορεί να διαβάζω κάτι για το οποίο αγωνιώ να δω ποιο θα είναι το τέλος και να έχω πάλι ταχυπαλμίες!! Επίσης πολύ συχνά τις νιώθω τις βραδυνές ώρες όταν χαλαρώνω από την καθημερινότητα ή όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένη σε κατάσταση χαλάρωσης. Παλιά έκανα στίβο και λίγο μπάσκετ, τώρα φοβάμαι ακόμα και να τρέξω γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου!! Αυτά!!

----------


## Alex89

Γεια σου Μαρία .
Εγω το παλεύω και πάλι δεν με αφήνει σαν να μου θυμίζει κάτι το οποίο δεν έλεγχο εγω , δεν ξέρω δεν μπορεί να παει η κατάσταση αυτή έτσι ,βγαίνω έξω μιλάω με φίλους σε μεγάλες παρέες αστεία όλα ωραία , ξαφνικά η σκέψη μου παει στα συμπτώματα και μου τα ενεργοποιεί . 
Έχω διαπιστώσει οτι ειναι έντονος φόβος ο οποίος πηγάζει από το να μην το ξαναπαθω να μην τρεξω πολύ και παθών τίποτα γενικά ένας φόβος οποίος περνει εντολή μόνος τους ..
Μαρία καταφερες να έλεγξεις καθόλου τα συμπτώματα ;

----------


## SpyroKo

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι, μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που έχετε αφήσει και το φοβάστε? Εγώ προσωπικά χτες πήγα στον οδοντίατρο διότι εδώ και 5 χρόνια έχω ένα μαύρο δόντι, έβλεπα όνειρα σχετικά με αυτό πως θα χάσω τα δόντια μου και μου δημιουργούσε τόσο άγχος. Τελικά δεν ήταν τίποτα ευτυχώς δεν είχε πιάσει νεύρο και η γιατρός απλά του έκανε ένα σφράγισμα και είναι πάλι λευκό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Μετά από αυτό ένιωσα ένα τεράστιο βάρος να φεύγει από το κεφάλι μου και να αισθάνομαι καλλίτερα. Μέχρι τώρα σκέφτομαι πως "Ουάου επιτέλους το έφτιαξα μετά από 5 χρόνια" και νιώθω ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από το άγχος μου να φεύγει. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που και εσείς πρέπει να φτιάξετε και σας δημιουργεί άγχος? όπως κάποιο πρόβλημα στο γόνατο η κάποιο σημάδι στο σώμα σας που δεν σας κάνει περήφανους η κάτι τέτοιο? εμένα πάντως μπορώ να πω πως νιώθω ποιο ήρεμος από ποτέ! Alex, η βαλεριάννα μπορεί επίσεις να σε χαλαρώσει ρώτησα την μάνα μου. Ένα από τα καλλίτερα ηρεμιστικά βότανα. 
Όσο για τους πόνους στην καρδιά, όντος άμα δεν δίνεις σημασία απλά φεύγουν. Βασικά είναι νευροπονοι από της ταχυκαρδίες. Όταν έχεις ταχυκαρδίες και αριθμίες ένα μεγάλο pososto αδρεναλίνης εκρινεται οπότε πιάνονται κάποιοι μύες και κάποια νεύρα που είναι γύρω γύρω στο τοίχος που προστατεύει την καρδιά. Δεν πιστεύω να είναι η καρδιά η οποία πονάει.. Άμα όντος πόναγε η καρδιά έχω ακούσει πως ο πόνος είναι πραγματικά ανυπόφορος και σε χτυπάει και στην πλάτη. Αυτά από μένα. Ίσως ρε παιδιά πρέπει να προσέξουμε τον εαυτό μας λίγο παραπάνω. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω μέχρι τώρα αυτές οι διαταραχές άγχους είναι συνήθως όταν το σώμα μας παραπονιέται για κάτι. αλλά δεν μας λέει τι ακριβώς... και πρέπει να το ψάξουμε. Παιδιά πιστεύω να βοηθάω μέσα από της εμπειρίες μου και εγώ. Υπομονή.

----------


## Alex89

Φίλε μου βοηθάς και με το παραπάνω γιατι μέσα από παρόμοιες εμπειρίες βρίσκουμε και εμείς κάποια λύση !!
Έχω βρει οτι με αγχωνουνε πολλά πράγματα κάποια τα έχω βγάλει στην άκρη κάποια αναγκαστικά τα κρατάω και προσπαθώ τα προσαρμόζονται στις ανάγκες ..
Γενικά τα βρίσκω με τον ευατο μου αλλα όταν ειναι πολύ στρεσαρισμενος με νικάει και εκεί θέλω να βρω λύση να μην στρεασαρομαι τόσο γρήγορα και για το τίποτα .αυτες τις ημέρες που είχα πάλι συμπτώματα πιστεύω οτι οφείλετε και από λάθος προγραμμα καφε αλκοόλ κακαο το οποίο μου αρέσει πολύ και πινω αρκετά συχνά , το θέμα ειναι να μην μου δημιουργούν προσθετω αγχος γιατι ο φίλος που μου είπε να κάνω ρεφλεξιολογια μου είπε να μην πινω ούτε καφε κακαο αλκοόλ γιατι μου προσθέτει αγχος ισχύει ;
Να αντιδρά ο οργανισμός στην καφεΐνη και το αλκοόλ ;

----------


## SpyroKo

Φίλε Αλεξ, Όλα παίζουν ρόλο. Η καφείνη σε κρατάει σε ετοιμότητα όλη την ώρα χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις και αυτό μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει πολύ άγχος υποσυνείδητα. Γενικά ότι σου τσιτώνει τα νεύρα σου δημιουργεί άγχος και αυτό με την σειρά του τα συμπτώματα μιας διαταραχής όπως επίσης ταχυκαρδίες κλπ κλπ. Το αλκοόλ είναι μια άλλη περίπτωση. Πιστεύω πως αυτό έχει να κάνει με το τι σκέφτεσαι εκείνη την ώρα. Εγώ άμα βγω και όλοι πίνουνε μπύρες και ποτά και τέτοια εγώ θα πιω μισό ποτήρι κόκκινο κρασί (παραπάνω με τίποτα για άλλους λόγους) και με κάνει να νιώθω πολύ καλλίτερα. Έχει να κάνει με την ποσότητα πιστεύω και με το τι νιώθεις μέσα σου όταν πίνεις. Ας πούμε άμα πίνεις πίνεις και μετά σκέφτεσαι "Ωχ! Ήπια αλκοόλ, αυτό δεν είναι καλό γιατί θα παθώ καμία κρίση πανικού" και μπαμ! την παθαίνεις. Πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό και πως το συνδέεις στο μυαλό σου εκείνη την στιγμή που πίνεις. Δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά για αλκοόλ να σου πω την αλήθεια. Όσο για το κακάο. Ψάξε για Cocoa Nibs στο γοογλη. Καταπολεμάνε την κατάθλιψη και την διαταραχή πανικού το έχω ψάξει. Έχουν μια ουσία που αυξάνει την παραγωγή της Σεροτονίνης και σε κάνει να νιώθεις άλλος άνθρωπος.

----------


## ΜαρίαΣ.

> Γεια σου Μαρία .
> Εγω το παλεύω και πάλι δεν με αφήνει σαν να μου θυμίζει κάτι το οποίο δεν έλεγχο εγω , δεν ξέρω δεν μπορεί να παει η κατάσταση αυτή έτσι ,βγαίνω έξω μιλάω με φίλους σε μεγάλες παρέες αστεία όλα ωραία , ξαφνικά η σκέψη μου παει στα συμπτώματα και μου τα ενεργοποιεί . 
> Έχω διαπιστώσει οτι ειναι έντονος φόβος ο οποίος πηγάζει από το να μην το ξαναπαθω να μην τρεξω πολύ και παθών τίποτα γενικά ένας φόβος οποίος περνει εντολή μόνος τους ..
> Μαρία καταφερες να έλεγξεις καθόλου τα συμπτώματα ;


Προσπαθώ αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο!! Καμιά φορά νομίζω πως δεν εξαρτάται από μένα και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας απ ότι φαίνεται. 

Πάντως έχει πολύ δίκιο σε αυτό που λέει ο Spyroko.... Αν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο σκέφτεσαι ότι πρέπει να τσεκάρεις, είτε θέμα υγείας είτε θέμα δουλειάς, αυτό τροφοδοτεί το άγχος σου και κατ επέκτασιν τις αρρυθμίες. Ας πούμε εγώ σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου έχω πολλά άγχη οπότε όλα αυτά μου χτυπάνε εκεί. Για παράδειγμα τώρα βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό (για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου) η πόλη που είμαι είναι το πλεόν καταθλιπτικό μέρος που έχω βρεθεί ποτέ και αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το ότι θέλω να γυρίσω πίσω μου δημιουργούν απελπισία. Επίσης σπουδάζω ακόμα και με έχουν πάρει λίγο τα χρόνια, οπότε έχω πολύ διάβασμα λόγω εξεταστικής τον Σεπτέμβρη που μας έρχεται άρα και άγχος. Επιπλέον, πριν ένα μήνα πέθανε η γιαγιά μου ξαφνικά κι είχα να τη δω 6 μήνες λόγω του ότι βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό. Τέλος έχω κι εγώ ένα παλιόδοντο που με ενοχλεί και πρέπει να το φτιάξω μόλις γυρίσω!!! Γκρρρρ σιχαίνομαι τους οδοντίατρους!! Α! Όπως επίσης η αδερφή μου έχει βγάλει ένα βολαράκι κάτω από το αυτί της και ψάχνουμε να δούμε τι είναι!! Άλλο άγχος απο κει..... 

Τελικά έχω πολλά πράγματα να με αγχώνουν!!! Χαχα!! Οπότε κάτσε και σκέψου κι εσυ τι υπάρχει που σε προβληματίζει?? Σίγουρα κάτι υπάρχει έστω και ασυναισθητα...  :Smile:  

Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω πάντως, όσο περισσότερα πράγματα καταφέρουμε να λύσουμε, τόσο βάρος θα φέυγει από πάνω μας.... Ίσως κάπως έτσι προσπαθήσουμε να τις ελέγξουμε!!

----------


## Alex89

Μαρία έχεις δίκιο όσα πιο πολλά διώξουμε που μας κάνουν κακό τόσο καλύτερα νιώθουμε , αλλα το να διώξεις πράγματα είναι δύσκολο .
Εγω κατάφερα να περιορισω τα συμπτώματα με το να κάνω ριζικές αλλαγές , πάω σε μέρη που με προκαλούσαν αγχος και αισθανόμουν αμήχανα τώρα με το που παω αισθάνομαι μια χαρά και θέλω να πάω συνέχεια , κάνω πράγματα που είχα αφήσει πχ τρέξιμο ,περίπατο σε βουνό , ποτάμια κτλπ κάνω πράγματα που δεν έκανα τόσα χρόνια . 
Το θέμα μου ειναι οτι παρότι έχω κάνει πολλά πράγματα κάτι υπάρχει που με κρατάει και μου επαναφέρει ολα αυτα τα συμπτώματα ίσως κάτι με αγχωνει χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω .
Σημασία έχει οτι το μυαλο κόλλησε σε αυτό το πράγμα και θέλει προσπάθεια να το καταπολεμησω .
Οταν με πιάνει αυτή η ταχυκαρδια - αίσθημα παλμων ειναι σαν μια έξαρση φόβου που νομίζω δεν πηγάζει μόνο από τον φόβο μου για κάτι αλλα σαν μια ετοιμότητα για κάτι που στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορω να το εξηγήσω καλα αλλα κάτι τέτοιο αισθάνομαι μια στιγμιαία ένταση η οποία μοιάζει σαν μια εκτόνωση οποία μπορεί να ξαναγυρίσει με από λίγη ώρα καθώς τα στρεσογονα ερεθίσματα πρέπει να εκτονωθούν .
Τόσο καιρό με τα συμπτώματα με έχουν κάνει να καταλάβω ποιος είμαι γιατι αναζητά απαντήσεις το σώμα μου τη φταίει και πρέπει να λύσω.
Εσείς παιδιά τι τρόπους έχετε βρει για να ελέγχεται - διώξει τα συμπτώματα ;;

----------


## ΜαρίαΣ.

Απλά τώρα το σκέφτεσαι γι αυτό και συμβαίνει...πρέπει μόνος σου να το καταπολεμήσεις... Έχεις πάει σε ψυχολόγο?? Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να πάω γιατί γενικότερα όταν ακούω διάφορα για ατυχήματα, αρρωστιες κλπ με πιάνουν φοβίες που ποτέ δεν είχα... Ξαφνικά έγινα πολύ ευαίσθητη και επηρεάζομαι εύκολα.... :P 
Πάντως καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι εννοείς...! Κι εγω έτσι νιώθω...όταν με πιάνουν νιώθω να φουντώνει μέσα μου ένα άγχος για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος εκείνη τη στιγμή... Προσπάθησε να κρατάς τον εαυτό σου απασχολημένο όσο περισσότερο μπορείς και να κάνεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν...ίσως έτσι να μη το σκέφτεσαι και σιγά σιγά να φύγει μόνο του... Εμένα με πιάνει συνήθως όταν βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας αλλιώς όταν βρίσκομαι έξω πρέπει να συμβεί κάτι που θα με αγχώσει λίγο για να με πιάσουν. 
Είναι περίεργο το πως αντιδράει το σώμα μας... 
Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι όταν πρώτα ο Θεός μείνω έγκυος και έρθει η στιγμή να γεννήσω, θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω?? Θα αγχωθώ και θα φοβηθώ τόσο πολύ που φοβάμαι μη πάθω ανακοπή!! Είναι τρομερο!!

----------


## Alex89

Μαρία 
Σε ψυχολόγο δεν έχω παει και ούτε πιστεύω να πάω γιατι τα οικονομικά δεν το επιτρέπουν και από την άλλη τα προβλήματα του εαυτού μου θέλω να λύσω μόνος μου για να με κανουν πιω δυνατο .
Οπως έχεις πει και εσυ συνήθως ξεκινάνε όταν είμαστε ήρεμοι , αλλα η σκέψη ίσως πάντα ειναι εκεί να μας το υπενθυμίζει .
Προσπαθώ καθημερινα να μην το σκέφτομαι κάποιες όμως ημέρες έχω για 5" δευτ ένα αίσθημα παλμων σαν ταχυπαλμια δεν το δίνω σημασία και περνάει αμέσως δεν λέω ψέματα με χαλάει λίγο γιατι δεν θέλω να το έχω καθόλου το συμπτωμα .

----------


## Alex89

Μετά από τόσο καιρό χωρίς συμπτώματα η έστω πολυ λίγα σήμερα έχω από το πρωί ξεκίνησε με έκτακτες συστολες μέχρι έντονο αίσθημα παλμων .
Ξεκίνησε από το πρωί γιατι μέσα μου έχει αναμηκατα συναισθήματα γιατι έφυγε ένας Ξαδερφος μου που τον φηλοξενισα πάνω από ένα μήνα και περνάγαμε σούπερ , έχασε την μητέρα του μικρός και τον λυπάμαι φυσικά το παιδί δεν ειναι για λυπηση και έχει πολυ δύναμη μέσα του , με βοήθησε να παλέψω το δικό μου προβλημα .
Αλλα αυτα τα συναίσθημα τα με χάλασαν σήμερα και μου ξύπνησαν πάλι τα προβλήματα που από οτι φαίνεται το θέμα βρίσκεται οτι τα έντονα συναισθήματα πλέον δεν μπορω να τα αντεξω επίσης ίσως επειδινοσε την κατάσταση και ο καφές το πρωί που είχα κόψει αλλα σήμερα ήθελα έναν .
Παιδιά τι μπορεί να φταίει να έλεγχο τα συμπτώματα αλλα κάτι να τα ξανά πειροδοτει τώρα που γράφω έχω έκτακτες συστολες κάτι σαν ταραχή αλλα δεν ξέρω από που πηγάζει !!!

----------


## hapydays

αλεξ αν θες επειγοντως καφε πιες ενα ελληνικο ή ενα ντεκαφεινε! επισης το αλκοολ δν βοηθα! εγω εχω πονους κ στο στηθος κ στη πλατη.... σουβλιες,μουδιασματα κτλ. μεχρι κ μηχανημα για 2 μερες κουβαλουσα(χολντερ)! τιποτα! εκτακτες συστολες κτλ λογω αγχους! χαλαρωσε τους μυες σου οσο μπορεις! αστο να ποναει!!! τα γραφω για να τα βλεπω κ γω βεβαια!!! υπομονη παιδια!!! να χαμογελαμε οσο μπορουμε!!!

----------


## Alex89

Βικη 
Γενικά έχω βελτίωση την κατάσταση από τα τρέλα συμπτώματα που είχα στην αρχή κοντεύε 1000 έκτακτες την ημέρα ταχυκαρδια όλη μέρα μέσα μου μια φουντώσει , τώρα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολυ καλύτερα γιατι έχω βάλει την ζωη μου σε μια τάξη είδα την με χαλάει και την με φτιάχνει την διάθεση και άλλαξα.
Το θέμα ειναι οτι μπορεί να μου ξαναγυρίσει όταν έχω έντονα συναισθήματα και αυτό θέλω να αλλάξω!!

----------


## SpyroKo

Έλα ρε Αλεξ! Δύναμη αγόρι μου! Μην σκέφτεσαι ότι θα ξαναγυρίσει! 
Άμα ξέρεις αγγλικά βρες 5 λεπτάκια και διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο! Τα σπάει!!
http://www.feelingoodfeelingreat.com...giving-a-fuck/

----------


## Alex89

Γεια σου φίλε spyroko να ξέρεις οτι βοηθάς πολυ , εάν και ο δρόμος ειναι δύσκολος γιατι μια είσαι καλα και λες εντάξει πέρασε πάλι εμφανίζονται και σε ξενερωνουν που θα παει όμως θα περάσει απλώς θέλει χρόνο , αυτό που λένε ο χρόνος ειναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός .
Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι όταν πινω καφε είμαι πολυ νευρικος και έχω έκτακτες συστολες και ταχυκαρδια , επίσης νομίζω και το κακαο ισχύει παιδιά αυτό που λέω η ειναι ιδέα μου !!

----------


## hapydays

το κακαο εχει μαγνησιο κ βοηθα! αλλα δν παυει να ειναι τονωτικο κ αμα ηδη εισαι σε υπερδιεγερση... αστο! μν το πινεις! χαμομηλακι με ...παγακια!! αμα βλεπεις κιολας οτι σε ενοχλει! εισαι καλυτερα?

----------


## Alex89

Είμαι πολυ καλα είμαι όπως πριν με καποιεσ παραφωνιεσ δεν πάυει να έχω έκτακτες που είχα μια ζωη οπότε no problem θα φύγουν όπως φευγαν , έχω και καμία ταχυπαλμια με ταράζει λιγάκι αλλα δεν θα με χαλάσει θα φύγει .
Οπότε με πιάνει είμαι ήρεμος και δεν το δίνω σημασία περιμένω να περάσει ,σιγα σιγα θα φυγουν τι να κάνω .
Το κακαο μου είπαν οτι βοήθεια πολυ τον εγκέφαλο και μας κάνει ευδιαθετους οπότε καλή διάθεση καθόλου συμπτώματα , σήμερα το απόγευμα κακαο και μια χαρα είμαι γι αυτό ρώτησα μην κάνω καμία μ@@ια!!

----------


## hapydays

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι? κανετε κ εσεις δεκατα? 37-37.3...
νιωθω να παιρνω φωτια....
κ κατι αλλο... τα "ομιχλωδη τοπια" που βλεπω κ το οτι κολλανε τα ματια μου σε ενα σημειο κ με δυσκολια τα ξεκολλαω (οταν ειμαι πεσμενη) τα εχετε,η ειναι απο τη διακοπη της αγωγης?

----------


## Alex89

Βικη δεν έκανα καθόλου αγωγή και δεν ξέρω εάν οφείλετε από εκεί , φουντωμα όπως λες εγω είχα στο πρόσωπο για πυρετό δεν νομίζω και δεν ξέρω γιατι ποτε δεν έβαλα θερμόμετρο αλλα νομίζω και αυτό ειναι ένα παιχνίδι του μυαλού οπότε μην το δίνεις σημασία θα φύγει .

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μην μπαινεις στο λουκι να επισκεπτεσαι διαρκως γιατρο αυτο λεγεται αρρωστοφοβια το προβλημα σου ειναι αγχος που οφειλεται σε καθαρα ψυχολογικο επιπεδο

----------


## Alex89

Υπάρχουν τροφες που μας χαλαρώνουν από το αγχος ;;

----------


## Alex89

Πολυ μου είπανε οτι για δημιουργηθεί ψυχολογικό προβλημα παίζει ρόλο και ο παθολογικος παράγοντας πχ κάποια ελληψη ουσίας .
Στις γενικές αίματος ολα ήτανε φυσιολογικά απλώς λίγο χαμηλά το καλλιο όπου ο καρδιολόγος μου συνέστησε την κατανάλωση μιας μπανανας καθημερινα , ίσως παίζει ρόλο και αυτό επίσης μου είπανε το μαγνήσιο βοηθάει !

----------


## Alex89

Ημουνα καλα και τώρα ξανα επέστρεψαν τα προβληματα !!
Ισως πρέπει να κάνω νέες εξετάσεις ;

----------


## φοβισμένη

φιλε μου αλεξ περναω ακριβως τα ιδια! κυκλο κανουμε το εχεις καταλαβει;;; τι ειδους εξετασεις να κανεις; δεν εκανες απ ολες;;; πρεπει να ηρεμησεις! αυτη ειναι η λυση!!!

----------


## Alex89

Δεν ξέρω είμαι καλα και ψυχολογικα πάω να κάνω πράγματα ,πάω για καφε μιλάω με τους φίλους περνάω τέλεια και έχω ταχυπαλμια έκτακτες , πάω για προπόνηση με του που γυρνάνε σπίτι αισθάνομαι τέλεια και ευεξία με από λίγο έχω ταχυπαλμια και έκτακτες τώρα με πιάνει έκτακτες όταν κάνω κεμψεις και σταματήσω και εκεί έχω και λέω έλεος .
Την να σου πω ρε φίλη μου ολα τα έχω δοκιμάσει πόσο να ηρεμήσω παλιά πέρασα και πιο δύσκολο με τρελό αγχος αυτό το κακαο δεν το είχα .
Καμία φορά με πιάνει ταχυπαλμια με πόνο στο στήθος εκεί και εάν τα έπαιξα .
Να πεις οτι κάθομαι με στραυρομενα τα χέρια το παλεύω αλλα δεν με αφήνει .
Ο ειδικός καρδιολόγος που πήγα για το holder μου είπε ειναι εξωκαρδιακο το αίτιο ,ναι ποιο εξωκαρδιακο ρε γαμωτο ειναι αυτό παλιά και το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε είχα και εκεί σε καθημερινή βάση αλλα το πολυ καμία 10 έλεγα οτι ειναι από τον καφε τον σταματούσα και φευγαν τώρα έχω σταματήσει τον καφε μόνο λίγο κακαο αλλα πάλι τίποτα δεν άλλαξε ..
Εσυ τι ακριβώς αντιμετωπίζεις ;;

----------


## φοβισμένη

μαλλον επικεντρωνεις συνεχεια το μυαλο σου στην καρδια σου γιαυτο σου συμβαινει αυτο πιστευω! τωρα που θα πας φανταρος ισως δεν θα προλαβαινεις να σκεφτεις τοσο πολυ και θα σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι! αν ολη την ωρα λες:τωρα θα παω για προπονηση,λες να χω εκτακτες; τωρα θα κανω καμψεις τι λες να γινει;;; ε μαλλον αυτο λειτουργει εις βαρος σου!!!
εγω περασα ολες τις αρρωστιες που μπορει να σκεφτει ενα ανθρωπινο μυαλο..ευτυχως μονο στο μυαλο μου,τωρα ειμαι στη φαση που πιστευω οτι εχω κατι ασχημο στα εντερα! 
κι οταν λεω ασχημο καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω!!!
αυτο με την καρδια κι εγω το περασα και μολις ηρεμησα απ τον καρδιολογο σταματησε να με απασχολει!!! μην το ¨ακους¨!!!!

----------


## μυρτω93

''οτι επικεντρωνω το μυαλο μου στην καρδια'' μου το εχουν πει και εμενα αρκετοι..αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι ισχυει!συνηθως οι εκτακτες ερχονται απο εκει που δεν το περιμενω και μου χαλανε την διαθεση αμεσως!νιωθω να με λουζει κρυος ιδρωτας..γενικα πλεον δεν ξερω πως να το παλεψω..θα ξεκινησω ενα κυκλο εξετασεων με ενδοκρινολογο παλι να δω μηπως και φταιει κατι και μετα θα παω σε ψυχιατρο! εγω κοντευω να κλεισω 2χρονια με αυτο το προβλημα..μια φευγουν μια ερχονται αλλα οσο το αφηνω υπαρχει επιδεινωση..δεν μπορω να διασκεδασω νιωθω απλα οτι χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια!

----------


## Alex89

Φοβισμένη στρατό έχω παει αυτό που λες με το μυαλο ναι ειναι κολλημένο εκεί όχι όπως ξανα είπα αυτα τα συμπτώματα με κρατούν εκεί κάθομαι Τσακ μια έκτακτη με έχω και το άλλο με την ταχυπαλμια όλη τη ώρα νιώθω να τρέμει η καρδια ένα άσχημο συναίσθημα !!

----------


## Alex89

Φοβάμαι μην παθών τίποτα στην καρδια από την ταχυκαρδια και τις έκτακτες !!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας!Εγω αυτο το ζω εδω και 5 χρονια...οπως εχω ξαναγραψει πολλες φορες,εμενα τα προβληματα μου ξεκινησαν απο τοτε που εμφανιστηκαν οι αρρυθμιες,πολλες,συνεχομεν ες,καθημερινες και για χρονια...ζωη δηλαδη υπερβολικα δυσκολη!!!!Ταχυκαρδιες κατα καιρους,καποιες φορες πανικοι,σωματικα αλλα που πιστευα οτι εχω καρκινο...και τοοοσα αλλα.....αλλα η κυριοτερη εμμονη μου(γιατι περι εμμονης προκειται!)ηταν και ειναι η καρδια!Το μυαλο κολλαει στην παραμικρη ενοχληση & το μεγενθυνει τοσο πολυ που περιμενει οτι σε λιγο ερχεται το "τελος"......βεβαια,ολα αυτα τα χρονια το παλευω μονη μου,χωρις φαρμακα,με την βοηθεια καποια διαστηματα μιας καλης ψυχολογου.Πηγα και σε ψυχιατρο αλλα μου ειπε πως εχω τη δυναμη να το παλεψω μονη μου χωρις φαρμακα,αυτο ειναι στη θεληση μου,οποτε το προσπαθω πααααρα πολυ μονη μου,οχι οτι τα καταφερνω παντα αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν το βαζω κατω!

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη και εγω το προσπαθώ μόνος μου με καλη διατροφή κομμένο καφε κτλπ , γυμναστική όμως πάλι έχω ξέρω οτι εγω το προκαλω αλλα δεν ξέρω όμως και πως να το διωξω όπως είπα φοβάμαι μην επιβαρύνεται η καρδια με όλες αυτές τις καταστάσεις συν την γυμναστική και τελικά δημιουργηθεί θέμα κάποιες φορές έχω έκτακτη μετά ταχυπαλμια με ένα πόνο που με τρελαίνει δεν ξέρω τη να κάνω προσπαθώ να περάσει και μου φεύγουν ολα τι γίνετε ρε γαμωτο !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν μπορεις να κανεις απολυτως τιποτα απ το να μαθεις να ζεις μαζι τους!Τελεια & παυλα!Κι εγω αυτο φοβομουν και φοβαμαι,να μην επιβαρυνθει η καρδια μου απο τις αρρυθμιες,ταχυκαρδιες,πονα κια,βαρος στο στερνο καθημερινα, και καποιες φορες κατι σαν ηλεκτρικο ρευμα(καλα...αν το νιωσει αυτο καποιος ευκολα κατουριεται απ τον φοβο....!!).Αλλα επειδη εχω μαθει να ζω καθημερινα ετσι....γι αυτο σου λεω, ειναι να μαθεις να ζεις μ αυτο,αναγκαστικα και μονο,δεν γινεται αλλιως!!!!!Αν καποιος δεν το χει ζεισει δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι εφιαλτη ζουμε....φυσικα ουτε οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι,οποτε παυεις να τους λες το οτιδηποτε γιατι απλα,δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν ΤΙ ακριβως ειναι ολο αυτο!Ειμαστε μονοι μας και παλευουμε με δυνατους εχθρους.....αν δεν τα παραταμε ομως,σιγουρα οδευουμε προς τον δρομο της ανακαλυψης της εσωτερικης μας δυναμης γιατι παρολα αυτα,υπαρχει μεσα μας και προσευχομαι καθε μερα να την βρω αλλα και να την κρατησω!!Δυστυχως η ευτυχως,ολα ξεκινουν απ το μυαλο μας,εμεις φτιαχνουμε τη δυστυχια μας,εμεις και την ευτυχια....ας μας βοηθησει Ο Θεος παιδια ολους μας,τουλαχιστον γνωριζουμε οτι υπαρχουν & αλλοι που ζουν τον δικο μας γολγοθα,καποτε πιστευα οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη που τα νιωθω ολα αυτα!

----------


## Alex89

Πόσο δίκαιο έχεις Ρανη και εγω έχω μάθει να ζω μαζί τους τις έχω χρόνια ποτε δεν εδώ να σημασία τώρα όμως ειναι παρά πολλές και συνοδεύονται και από ταχυπαλμια να νιώθεις την καρδια να τρέμει , το προσπαθώ το παλεύω με νικάει προσπαθώ δεν Χανίων την ψυχραιμία μου ξέρω οτι θα μου φύγουν απλώς προσπαθώ να βρω λύσεις μυστικά που θα με απαλλάξουν μια για πάντα .
Οπως έχω πει μου είπανε κακαο δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει όμως .
Το τι με προκαλεί αυτα τα συμπτώματα ειναι σκέψεις & φόβοι οι οποίοι προέρχονται να μην πάθει η καρδια κάτι .
Από οτι μου είπανε και οι 2 καρδιολόγος " δεν χρειαζετε να ανησυχείς δεν παθενεισ τίποτα από αυτές απλώς ηρεμησε ειναι από το στρες!

----------


## Alex89

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο ΡΑνη δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και αλλιώς από την άλλη κάθομαι να τα βρω με τον ευατο μου και προσπαθώ να τον καταλάβω γιατι με πολεμάει στην ουσία είμαστε ένα αλλα συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν δυο αλλα θα μου πεις δίδυμο στο ζωδιο δεν είσαι τη περιμένεις χαχαχαχ !!!

----------


## μυρτω93

Ρανη εχεις εκτακτες καθημερινα τα τελευταια 5 χρονια? και ποσο συχνες ειναι αυτες κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας?εγω πλεον εχω αρκετες το λεπτο..μπραβο παντως, μου κανει εντυπωση που το παλευεις μονη σου χωρις φαρμακα!εγω δεν αντεχω, μεχρι και το ablation σκεφτομαι σαν λυση.. εχω κοιλιακες εκτακτες! εσεις Ρανη και Αλεξ ξερετε τι τυπο εκτακτων εχετε?

----------


## Alex89

Δεν ξέρω πρέπει να κοιτάξω την εξέταση , γιατι ποια η διάφορα το οτι ειναι στις κοιλιές το ίδιο πράγμα ειναι το θέμα ειναι να σταματήσουν εσυ με τα χάπια είδες αποτέλεσμα ;
εμένα μου δώσανε μετά από συνεννόηση οι δυο γιατροί γιατι μου είπανε δεν χρειάζομαι χάπια μιας και δεν ειναι θέμα καρδιάς απλώς μου δώσανε τενορμιν για να αισθάνομαι καλα και να μου ρίξει λιγάκι της σφυξεις 1/4 μόνο !

----------


## nana87

καλησπερα  :Smile: καταλαθος ανακαλυψα το φορουμ μολις τωρα και αφου εχω μεγαλη και ασχημη εμπειρια με κρισεις πανικου ταχυπαλμιες και ολα τα σχετικα αποκλειετε να μην γινομουνα μελος.αρχικα να πω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα τωρα.Αλεξ αφου οι γιατροι σου λενε οτι ειναι μια χαρα οι εξετασεις σου και δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα τοτε μαλλο ειναι μικρες κρισεις πανικου που περνας.Γενικα ολοι οι ανθρωποι ερχεται η στιγμη που θα περασουνε μια κριση πανικου αλλα οταν αρχιζει να επηρεαζει την καθημερινοτητα σου τοτε πρεπει να την αντιμετωπισεις γιατι μετα μεγαλωνει κ μεγαλωνει.εγω θα ελεγα παραλληλα με τις εξετασεις που θελεις να κανεις να κανεις κ μια επισκεψη σε ενα καλο,τονιζω το καλος,ψυχολογο,μονο μια επισκεψη απλα για να σου επιβεβαιωσει οτι ειναι κρισεις πανικου.γιατι αν οντως ειναι μην κανεις το λαθος που εκανα εγω...το αφησα να καταβαλει την ζωη μου,ξυπνουσα με το αγχος να μην παθω κρηση πανικου και στο τελος δεν ζουσα απο το φοβο μου μην τυχον κ νιωσω αυτο το αθλιο συναισθημα.περασαν δυο χρονια ετσι γιατι δεν ηξερα τι ειχα  :Frown:

----------


## Alex89

Nana87 καλωσόρισες !'
Το οτι ειναι κρίσης πανικού το έχω καταλάβει και προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω την πηγή που πυροδοτεί αυτα τα συμπτώματα ίσως να οφείλετε σε φόβο δεν μπορω να καταλάβω ..
Σε ψυχολόγο θα ήθελα να πάω για να μπορέσουμε να βρούμε την γενησουργο αιτία των προβλημάτων , αλλα αδύνατο λόγο χρημάτων και κατα φεύγω σε άλλες λύσεις γυμναστική κτλπ .
Μυρτω93 διάβασα την εξέταση και αναγράφει 350 έκτακτες υπέρκοιλιακες & πολυ λίγες κοιλιακης δραστηριότητας μονομερής κάτι τέτοιο δεν διακρίνω καλα τα γράμματα , όπως μου είπε κανε προβλημα κανε οτι έκανες κανε γυμναστικη και την ποιο σκληρή δουλεια είσαι οκ μόνο no stress , αλλα γιατρε μια κουβέντα ειναι αυτό !!

----------


## μυρτω93

alex εχεις δικιο, το πως τις νιωθεις ειναι το ιδιο και τις κοιλιακες αλλα και τις κολπικες αλλα νομιζω οτι οι κοιλιακες ειναι λιγο πιο σοβαρες..μιλουσα με μια γυναικα που ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα και τελικα εκανε καυτηριασμο και ησυχασε! παιδευοταν με αρρυθμιες και τις ελεγαν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο μεχρι που αποφασισε να δοκιμασει αυτη την μεθοδο..η οποια απ οτι ξερω δεν εχει παντα επιτυχια και δεν ξερω αν γινεται και σε ολες τι περιπτωσεις!πιστευω οτι το προβλημα μας ειναι συνθετο..δηλαδη υπαρχει προδιαθεση του οργανισμου να κανει εκτακτες και μαζι με το ψυχολογικο παραγοντα γινονται πιο εντονες!καπου διαβασα οτι εμεις που παιδευομαστε απ αυτες ειναι σαν να εχουμε ενα επιπλεον δεματιο με ηλεκτροδια στην καρδια που την βραχυκυκλωνουν..οποτε το ψυχολογικο χτυπαει εκει που εχουμε ευαισθησια!επισης εγω ειχα δοκιμασει interal αλλα δεν ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα..δεν ξερω αν τα tenormin σε βοηθανε..

----------


## μυρτω93

alex με holter τις κατεγραψες αυτες τις εκτακτες? εγω σε μια κακη μερα κανω χιλιαδες..οι 300 δεν ειναι πολλες οντως!

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω93 όλοι με όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν έκτακτες κάποιοι δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν γιατι δεν ειναι το μυαλο κολλημένο εκεί ενώ εμείς που μας κόλλησε το μυαλο τις εσθανομαστε πιο έντονα ,κοιτά πρακτικές και καυτηριασμοι για να σταματήσουν δεν πρέπει να το σκέφτεσαι γιατι όπως μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος μου ειναι και καθηγητής στο πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και πολυ καλός άνθρωπος μου είπε η καρδια δεν έχει μόνο ενα βηματοδοτη έχει τον μεγάλο αλλα έχει και μικρότερους οι οποίο δεινουν και αυτή το ερεθισμα τους στην καρδια το οποίο προκαλω την έκτακτη συστολη .
Από την άλλη το βλέπω από την θετική πλευρά τουλάχιστον η καρδια μας δεν ειναι αδύναμη να μην μπορεί να βηματοδοτησει την καρδια απλώς κάνει κάποιο επιπλέον φόρτο εργασίας , ένας φίλος μου είπες ταχυκαρδια και οι έκτακτες δεν κουράζουν την καρδια φανταστούμε μου λέει όταν γυμναζεσε έτσι περίπου ειναι και αυτό δεν ξέρω κατα πιο δίκαιο έχει ..

----------


## Alex89

Ναι με holder αλλα ήμουν χαλαρος να φανταστείς κάποιες μέρες και εγω έχω άπειρες !!

----------


## Alex89

Επίσης ούτε χάπια πρέπει να περνεις εφόσον δεν ειναι προβλημα της καρδιάς γιατι να πάρεις χάπια ;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Ρανη εχεις εκτακτες καθημερινα τα τελευταια 5 χρονια? και ποσο συχνες ειναι αυτες κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας?εγω πλεον εχω αρκετες το λεπτο..μπραβο παντως, μου κανει εντυπωση που το παλευεις μονη σου χωρις φαρμακα!εγω δεν αντεχω, μεχρι και το ablation σκεφτομαι σαν λυση.. εχω κοιλιακες εκτακτες! εσεις Ρανη και Αλεξ ξερετε τι τυπο εκτακτων εχετε?


Ναι,εχω αρρυθμιες ολα αυτα τα χρονια,τα πρωτα 4,δηλαδη μεχρι πριν ενα χρονο ηταν καθημερινες,αυτο τον χρονο πανε κι ερχονται.Δεν θυμαμαι ποιες ακριβως εχω,φυσικα εχω παει υπερβολικα πολλες φορες σε καρδιολογους(η μονιμη μου καρδιολογος μαλιστα μου απανταει σε μηνυματα στο κινητο οταν την χρειαστω σε περιπτωση φοβου απο καποια ενοχληση....να ναι καλα η γυναικα!)αλλα ολοι μου εχουν πει το ιδιο(και η αρρυθμιολογος)οτι ειναι ενοχλητικες(η ψυχουλα μου το ξερει ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟλυ ειναι....!!)αλλα ακινδυνες.

----------


## μυρτω93

ειλικρινα σας ευχαριστω για την στηριξη σας alex και Ρανη αλλα και ολα τα υπολοιπα παιδια!πιστευω οτι αυτο το forum ειναι η καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια ..εμενα με βοηθαει αρκετα να ηρεμησω! βλεπω σε ολους ενα κομματι του ευατου μου. 
Ρανη πρεπει να εχεις πολυ δυναμη για να τις αντεχεις ολα αυτα τα χρονια! και εμενα ετσι μου λενε οι καρδιολογοι ειναι ενοχλητικες αλλα ακινδυνες! βεβαια μονο εμεις ξερουμε τι περναμε οπως λες! ειναι κουραστικο να ζητας βοηθεια και να σου λενε πρεπει να τις υπομεινεις και ας ειναι ενοχλητικες και ας σου χαλανε την ζωη!απορω τοσα χρονια πως δεν εχει βρεθει θεραπεια!
alex χαιρομαι που εισαι αισιοδοξος και εχεις καταλαβει οτι η καρδια σου ειναι γερη!αυτο ειναι ενα σημαντικο βημα για να βρεις την ηρεμια σου απ αυτες! εγω ακομα το παλευω για να καταλαβεις...

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω προσπαθώ γιατι πίστεψε με πέρασα και εγω με το αγχος οτι κάτι έχει η καρδια μου πριν πάω για εξετάσεις είχα ενα μήνα αϋπνία από το αγχος πήγαινα δουλεια και είχα εμφανεί σημάδια μου λέγανε τη έχω εμένα η καρδια να κοντεύει να σπάσει να με πνίγει στο λαιμό ασε πέρασα δύσκολα εάν έχεις διαβάσει από την αρχή το τι πέρασα θα καταλάβεις , αλλα έπρεπε να βρω δύναμη για να πολεμησω δεν τα παραπάνω προσπαθώ αφού πάω για τρέξιμο άκου πόσο φυσιολογικα χτυπάει η καρδια μου με τα τσουκ έκτακτη γιατι έβαλα το μυαλο πάλι να την ελέγχει οπότε λέω δεν θα με τρελανεις εσυ και συνεχίζω .
Εμένα με βοηθάνε οι γνωστοί μην τα παρατας δεν μπορείς πόση δύναμη έχεις μέσα σου μπορεί να μας χαλάνε αλλα θα το προσπεράσουμε !!
Ταχυπαλμια σε πιάνει αυτό που ειναι όχι όπως η ταχυκαρδια η φυσιολογική όταν τρέχουμε , ενα συναίσθημα σαν να τρέμει η καρδια ;;

----------


## kego21

καλησπερα.νεος και εγω απο εδω!ταλαιπωρουμε κι εγω εδω και 2.5 χρονια απο εκτακτες.εχω παει σε 2 καρδιολογους εχω κανει καμια 10αρια triplex,τεστ κοπωσεως ολα καθαρα.εχω παει εντρομος στο νοσοκομειο στα εκτακτα απειρες φορες και οταν με εξεταζανε ως δια μαγειας δεν ειχα ουτε μια εκτακτη.εξετασεις αιματος κανονικοτατες.εβαλα και holter αλλα οποτε το εβαζα οι εκτακτες εξαφανιζονταν και ενιωθα οτι η καρδια μου με κοροιδευει.μετα απο μισο χρονο αλλαξαν μορφη οι εκτακτες και ερχοντουσαν ως διδυμιες-τριδυμιες κτλ.τελικα γινονταν καθημερινες και πολλες ωσπου με holter της καταγραψαμε και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι υπερκοιλιακες αρρυθμιες και να μην τους δινω σημασια σαν να μην υπαρχουν.να σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω καθολου ταχυκαρδιες ισα ισα που με πιανουν οταν η καρδια δουλευει χαμηλα στους 58-60 παλμους το λεπτο.οταν γυμναζομαι και ανεβαζω παλμους δεν εχω αρρυθμιες μονο οταν ειμαι σε ηρεμια.επισης οταν ξαπλωνω να κοιμηθω γινονται πολυ ενοχλητικες αλλα ποτε δεν με ξυπνανε στον υπνο.εχω παρει interal αλλα τιποτα απολυτως.ορισμενες φορες εχω κομπο στο λαιμο αισθημα κενου στο στηθος ατονια ελαφρυ πονο στην πλατη και αυτα τα ενοχληματα κρατουν αρκετη ωρα,με αλλα και χωρις αρρυθμιες.συγνωμη αν σας ζαλισα αλλα πλεον δεν αισθανομαι φυσιολογικος.ολη την ωρα σκεφτομαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα με πιασει για τα καλα και θα πεθανω.βεβαια απο τοτε που εκοψα την κοκα κολα και τους καφεδες ειδα μεγαλη βελτιωση στην συχνοτητα εμφανισης των αρρυθμιων γιατι ακομη και ο ντεκαφεινε με πειραζε αλλα και παλι υπαρχουν μερες που εχω εξαρσεις.για να φυγουν τελειως ουτε λογος.λενε να μαθω να ζω με αυτες αλλα μια κουβεντα ειναι.οποτε με πιανουν μου χαλαει η διαθεση γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε καρδια ειναι δεν με ποναει το στομαχι.ειδικα αυτες οι δυσπνοιες που εχω ο κομπος στο λαιμο και το βαρος-στεναχωρια-κενο στο στηθος δεν φευγουν με τιποτα.γενικως ειμαι αγχωδης τυπος αλλα δεν νομιζω να οφειλονται ολα εκει.παρολα αυτα οι γιατροι με στελνουν σπιτι και οτι δεν εχω τιποτα μονο υπερκοιλιακες (φυσιολογικες;;; )αρρυθμιες και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## kego21

καλησπερα.νεος και εγω απο εδω!ταλαιπωρουμε κι εγω εδω και 2.5 χρονια απο εκτακτες.εχω παει σε 2 καρδιολογους εχω κανει καμια 10αρια triplex,τεστ κοπωσεως ολα καθαρα.εχω παει εντρομος στο νοσοκομειο στα εκτακτα απειρες φορες και οταν με εξεταζανε ως δια μαγειας δεν ειχα ουτε μια εκτακτη.εξετασεις αιματος κανονικοτατες.εβαλα και holter αλλα οποτε το εβαζα οι εκτακτες εξαφανιζονταν και ενιωθα οτι η καρδια μου με κοροιδευει.μετα απο μισο χρονο αλλαξαν μορφη οι εκτακτες και ερχοντουσαν ως διδυμιες-τριδυμιες κτλ.τελικα γινονταν καθημερινες και πολλες ωσπου με holter της καταγραψαμε και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι υπερκοιλιακες αρρυθμιες και να μην τους δινω σημασια σαν να μην υπαρχουν.να σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω καθολου ταχυκαρδιες ισα ισα που με πιανουν οταν η καρδια δουλευει χαμηλα στους 58-60 παλμους το λεπτο.οταν γυμναζομαι και ανεβαζω παλμους δεν εχω αρρυθμιες μονο οταν ειμαι σε ηρεμια.επισης οταν ξαπλωνω να κοιμηθω γινονται πολυ ενοχλητικες αλλα ποτε δεν με ξυπνανε στον υπνο.εχω παρει interal αλλα τιποτα απολυτως.ορισμενες φορες εχω κομπο στο λαιμο αισθημα κενου στο στηθος ατονια ελαφρυ πονο στην πλατη και αυτα τα ενοχληματα κρατουν αρκετη ωρα,με αλλα και χωρις αρρυθμιες.συγνωμη αν σας ζαλισα αλλα πλεον δεν αισθανομαι φυσιολογικος.ολη την ωρα σκεφτομαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα με πιασει για τα καλα και θα πεθανω.βεβαια απο τοτε που εκοψα την κοκα κολα και τους καφεδες ειδα μεγαλη βελτιωση στην συχνοτητα εμφανισης των αρρυθμιων γιατι ακομη και ο ντεκαφεινε με πειραζε αλλα και παλι υπαρχουν μερες που εχω εξαρσεις.για να φυγουν τελειως ουτε λογος.λενε να μαθω να ζω με αυτες αλλα μια κουβεντα ειναι.οποτε με πιανουν μου χαλαει η διαθεση γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε καρδια ειναι δεν με ποναει το στομαχι.ειδικα αυτες οι δυσπνοιες που εχω ο κομπος στο λαιμο και το βαρος-στεναχωρια-κενο στο στηθος δεν φευγουν με τιποτα.γενικως ειμαι αγχωδης τυπος αλλα δεν νομιζω να οφειλονται ολα εκει.παρολα αυτα οι γιατροι με στελνουν σπιτι και οτι δεν εχω τιποτα μονο υπερκοιλιακες (φυσιολογικες;;; )αρρυθμιες και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## μυρτω93

kego καλημερα και καλως ηρθες στο forum..οπως θα εχεις ηδη διαβασει ολοι ταλαιπωρουμαστε απ αυτες τις εκτακτες και εχουμε ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα! και εγω αρρυθμιες εχω οταν ειμαι ηρεμη με λιγους σφιγμους ενω οταν τρεχω η κανω κατι εντονο φευγουν!πλεον εχω κοψει και εγω τα παντα μεχρι και την coca cola και γενικοτερα δεν ζω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη! με το που ξυπναω το πρωι αρχιζουν και μου χαλανε την διαθεση..τελευταια επαιρνα και ηρεμιστηκο το οποιο επισης δεν εκανε τπτ!οι γιατροι τα αποδιδουν ολα στο ψυχολογικο αλλα δεν νομιζω να μαθουμε ποτε αν οντως ετσι ειναι η απλα δεν εχουν βρει ακομα την αιτιολογια των εκτακτων! δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχω αναφερει αλλα εγω την ζημια την επαθα μετα απο θεραπεια που εκανα για την ρυθμιση μιας ορμονης!πλεον δεν εμπιστευομαι κανενα φαρμακο και σκεφτομαι ποσο φυσιολογικη θα ηταν η ζωη μου αν δεν ειχα ξεκινησει αυτη τη θεραπεια!

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω93
Εφόσον οι καρδιολόγοι μας λένε όλους οτι δεν παίρνουμε τίποτα αυτό πρέπει να κρατήσουμε το λέω για να το ακούω και εγω .
Εμένα μου λέγανε οτι ο καρδιακος παλμός ελέγχεται από συμπαθυτικο σύστημα για κάποιο λογο εγω επηρεαζω τον καρδιακό παλμό που το αποδίδουν στο στρες γιατι αυτό μπορεί να διαταρασει αυτή την λειτουργία .
Εμένα Μυρτω το προβλημα μου ξεκίνησε στα 16-17 θυμάμαι όταν από τότε έκανα τις πρώτες έκτακτες και ταχυκαρδιες θυμάμαι τότε ο καρδιολόγος μου που τον έχω και τώρα που με παρακολουθεί μου είπε να τρέφομαι σωστά να κοιμάμαι σωστά να μην αγχωνομαι γιατι τότε είχα Πανελλαδικές και να κάνω οτι έκανα είσαι μια χαρά .
Τώρα που ξαναπηγα όχι για τις έκτακτες αλλα για τις ταχυπαλμιες εμένα αυτές με χαλάνε πιο πολυ γιατι με φοβόμουν πραγματικά , μου είπε οτι πάλι είμαι μια χαρα οτι η καρδια ειναι φυσιολογική μου είπε κανε οτι θες δεν έχεις προβλημα απλώς περιόρισε τον καφε και το αλκοόλ για να μην έχεις συμπτώματα.εγω όπως ξανα είπα έκτακτες είχα πάντα που εξαφανίζονταν όταν εκοβα τον καφε ήμουν μια χαρα .
Μετά όμως που εμφανίστηκε η ταχυκαρδια ξανα ηρθανε και οι έκτακτες .
Οι καρδιολόγοι για να με ηρεμήσουν γιατι εγω προσπαθήσω να βρω γιατι η καρδια μου χτυπάει τόσο γρήγορα χωρίς να τρέχω μου είπανε επειδη κάνω έκτακτες από το στρες πυροδοτω και ταχυκαρδια που προκαλείται από τις έκτακτες . 
Εσάς παιδιά τις ερμηνεία δώσανε στο προβλημα σας ;;

----------


## μυρτω93

alex και εγω εκανα εκτακτες για πρωτη φορα στα 18 μου τον πρωτο χρονο που πηγα για σπουδες..αλλα τοτε δεν εδινα σημασια! ηταν σε πολυ αραια διαστηματα μπορει και μια φορα το εξαμηνο η μια φορα το χρονο! παντως ειχα την προδιαθεση..ολα αυτα τα χρονια ακομα και να αγχωνομουν η να μην ημουν καλα ψυχολογικα η καρδια δεν επηρεαζοταν! και να ειχα εκτακτες ηταν μια φορα τη μερα το πολυ για μια βδομαδα!το μπαμ εγινε πριν απο εναμιση χρονο κατα την διαρκεια της θεραπειας που προανεφερα! τωρα εχω απειρες εκτακτες την μερα! ταχυκαρδια δεν κανω αλλα η καρδια μου ειναι σαν να κλωτσαει ολη τη μερα! γι αυτο δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι το θεμα ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο!και παλια ειχα περασει αγχος και στενοχωρια αλλα δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα ..ερμηνεια ακομα δεν μπορω να δωσω παντως!

----------


## Alex89

Και εγω πέρασα πιο έντονο αγχος πριν 2 χρόνια , και πριν ξεσπάσουν ολα αυτα τα συμπτώματα πάλι αγχοθηκα πολυ ολα τα αλλα με τα ειναι ιστορία από τα ταχυκαρδια και έκτακτες καθημερινα κάποιες ημερεσ δεν εχω κάποιες όμως υποφερω πραγματικά η ψυχή μου το ξέρει τη περνάω δεν θέλω να τα παράταξη για αυτό γράφω συνέχεια στο φορουμ να μάθω πως το ξεπέρασαν οι άλλοι να βρω ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν πως νιώθω γιατι η οικογένεια μου δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει δεν τους δείχνω πως νιώθω όμως να μην τους στεναχωρω.
Αυτό που λες για το κλωτσημα της καρδιάς πω πω τι απαισιο ειναι νιώθεις και αυτό το γκουπ στο λαιμό .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Και εγω πέρασα πιο έντονο αγχος πριν 2 χρόνια , και πριν ξεσπάσουν ολα αυτα τα συμπτώματα πάλι αγχοθηκα πολυ ολα τα αλλα με τα ειναι ιστορία από τα ταχυκαρδια και έκτακτες καθημερινα κάποιες ημερεσ δεν εχω κάποιες όμως υποφερω πραγματικά η ψυχή μου το ξέρει τη περνάω δεν θέλω να τα παράταξη για αυτό γράφω συνέχεια στο φορουμ να μάθω πως το ξεπέρασαν οι άλλοι να βρω ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν πως νιώθω γιατι η οικογένεια μου δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει δεν τους δείχνω πως νιώθω όμως να μην τους στεναχωρω.
> Αυτό που λες για το κλωτσημα της καρδιάς πω πω τι απαισιο ειναι νιώθεις και αυτό το γκουπ στο λαιμό .


Εγω παιδια,εχω καθημερινα σχεδον και τα παρακατω=τσιμπηματα στην καρδια,πονακια,τρελο βαρος στο στερνο(σαν να εχω πετρες)καμια φορα ενοχληση στην πλατη.Επισης τον τελευταιο καιρο νιωθω στο κεφαλι μου καποιες φορες σαν την ροη του αιματος απο καποιο νευρο...δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβαινεται πως σας το λεω?Το χει νιωσει καποιος?Ξεχασα να σας πω οτι τα πρωτα χρονια με τις αρρυθμιες ειχα αλλαξει ενα σορο φαρμακα αλλα δεν σταματουσαν με τιποτα αυτες,οποτε τα εκοψα.Ζουμε παλευοντας.....τουλαχιστον να μην χανομαστε,ας περασουμε μαζι τον χειμωνα δινοντας κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον μεσα απ το forum!

----------


## Alex89

Γλυκιά μου Ρανη μην προετοιμαζεις τον ευατο σου σαν κάτι δύσκολο που θα έρθει , φυσικα και θα βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλο εξάλλου εγω εδώ μέσα βρήκα ανθρώπους να με νιώθουν κοντεύα να σκάσω ήθελα να τα πω να μοιραστώ το προβλημα μου με αυτούς που με νιώθουν .
Ρανη έχεις βάλει την γυμναστική στο προγραμμα σου εργάζεσε;; 
Αυτο πάντως με το κεφάλι είχα συνέχεια έκτακτες και τις αισθανόμουν στο κεφάλι που με πονουσε κιόλας .
Εγω προσπαθώ να το δώ σαν δοκιμασία που στο τέλος θα το κατανοήσω πως λειτουργει και θα το δαμασω, έχω περάσει δύσκολα αλλα δεν τα παραταω προσπαθώ , αυτό χρειαζετε παιδιά .
Οπως εγω καταλάβει δεν ειναι τίποτα αλλά από αγχος γιατι όλοι μας στην αρχή είχαμε αγχος όπου συσωρευτηκε και ξέσπασε .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Γλυκιά μου Ρανη μην προετοιμαζεις τον ευατο σου σαν κάτι δύσκολο που θα έρθει , φυσικα και θα βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλο εξάλλου εγω εδώ μέσα βρήκα ανθρώπους να με νιώθουν κοντεύα να σκάσω ήθελα να τα πω να μοιραστώ το προβλημα μου με αυτούς που με νιώθουν .
> Ρανη έχεις βάλει την γυμναστική στο προγραμμα σου εργάζεσε;; 
> Αυτο πάντως με το κεφάλι είχα συνέχεια έκτακτες και τις αισθανόμουν στο κεφάλι που με πονουσε κιόλας .
> Εγω προσπαθώ να το δώ σαν δοκιμασία που στο τέλος θα το κατανοήσω πως λειτουργει και θα το δαμασω, έχω περάσει δύσκολα αλλα δεν τα παραταω προσπαθώ , αυτό χρειαζετε παιδιά .
> Οπως εγω καταλάβει δεν ειναι τίποτα αλλά από αγχος γιατι όλοι μας στην αρχή είχαμε αγχος όπου συσωρευτηκε και ξέσπασε .


Για το θεμα της γυμναστικης,πηγαινα γυμναστηριο αλλα οταν ειδα οτι το περπατημα με βοηθαει,περπαταω καθε μερα(απο τελος Σεπτεμβρη μεχρι Μα'ι'ο)3 εως 4 χιλιομετρα.Δεν δουλευω αλλα κουραζομαι περισσοτερο γιατι ειμαι συνεχεια στο τρεξιμο με δυο παιδια,σχολεια,φροντιστηρι α,δραστηριοτητες.....οσο για την αιτια που τα δικα μου ξεκινησαν,ειναι χωρις αλλο ο θανατος του πατερα μου.Δυστυχως το μυαλο μου εχει κολλησει ασχημα(καθαρα εμμονη!)με την καρδια....παρακολουθω & το παραμικρο που θα νιωσω σ αυτο το μερος,να....οπως πριν καμια ωρα ειχα ενα πονο & μια συσπαση σε καποιο νευρο εκει....σαν εντονο τσιμπημα,και φυσικα κολλαει εκει το μυαλο και ερχεται ο φοβος!Αχχ Alex μου,δεν προετοιμαζω τιποτα,ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι,οχι μονο τον χειμωνα αλλα ολο τον χρονο.....

----------


## Alex89

Έχεις δίκιο ειναι καθαρά μια εμμονή εγω από παλιά θυμάμαι να με φοβίζει το παραμικρό σκυρτημα στην καρδια απλώς τώρα μεγαλοποιηθηκε.
Εμένα ξέσπασε γιατι πάντα ήμουν αγχωδης , πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριος είδα μπροστά στα ματιά μου έναν γνωστό μου να έχει πάθει ανακοπή ήμουν από τους πρώτους εγω η μητέρα και μια φίλη της μητέρας και δεν ήξερα τη να κάνω τα έχασα όχι οτι φοβήθηκα ίσως αυτό το περιστατικό να καταγράφτηκε κάπου στον εγκέφαλο και πυροδοτεί τα συμπτώματα από το φόβο να μην παθω και εγω το ίδιο δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τη συμβαίνει ειναι σαν να με πολεμάει σώμα και πνεύμα !!!

----------


## Greg83

Εμενα απο προχτες το μεσημερι ξεκινησαν οι εκτακτες παιδια μου ποτε δν ειχα θεματα στο παρελθον περα απο κατι αρρωστοφοβιες κτλ. με καρδια ποτε..εκει που καθομουν χτες στο pc ηρεμα κ χαλαρα νιωθω ενα ΦΛΑΠ ΦΛΟΥΠ..ε απο κεινη την ωρα μεχρι κ τωρα που γραφω δν εχουν σταματησει πηγα κ εκανα στον γιατρο μου κ τριπλεξ κ υπερηχω ολα καλα..μου ειπε εχω κατι αραιες εκτακτες συστολικες οπου ειναι αθωες..μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο την κοπωση επειδη παιζω μπαλα κ εδω κ 2 βδομαδες ξεκινησαν οι προπονησεις κ υπαρχει πιεση τρεξιμο αρκετο κτλ. κλαταρα...μου ειπε δευτερα να παω να κανω κ κατι εξετασεις αιματολογικες να δουμε κ εκει τι γινεται..αν κ δν νομιζω να δειξουν κατι..αν κ ποτε δν ξερεις..Στο μεταξυ δοκιμασα να τρεξω σημερα ετσι λιγακι 5 λεπτακια για να δω κ δν τις καταλαβαινα οταν σταματησα κ ηρεμησα ξαναεπεστρεψαν..Οσο αυτο που ειπε κ η ρανη για το κεφαλι το νιωθω κ εγω οταν ερχεται η εκτακτη κ ειμαι ορθιος ειδικα με χτυπαει στα μελικια Νταααααν..ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο κ ψυχοφθορο τι να λεμε..

----------


## μυρτω93

παιδια εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν εχω εκτακτες δεν αναπνεω κανονικα! ειναι σαν να παιρνω μιση αναπνοη! το παρατηρησα τελευταια και προσπαθω να το διορθωσω μηπως αραιωσουν και οι εκτακτες! πλεον και μονο που κουνιεμαι κανω εκτακτη...εχει χειροτερεψει η κατασταση μου! αμα στρεσαριστω κιολας γινεται κολαση! επισης θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι και εγω ειχα τον παππου μου που σε σχετικα μικρη ηλικια επαθε εμφραγμα οταν ημουν μικρη και πεθανε τελικα πριν 3χρονια απο καρδια..δεν ξερω αν υποσυνειδητα ειχα επηρεαστει και γι αυτο ειχα αγχος παντα με την καρδια μου..

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω εγω όταν το βάζω στο μυαλο μου έχω άπειρες και ισχύει αυτό με την αναπνοή γιατι εγω όταν εγω πολλές ένωνω τα χέρια μου και αναπνεω αργά και σταθερά γιατι αν το κανείς γρήγορα θα αυξήσεις τον καρδιακό παλμό και δεν το θες αυτό δοκίμασε το πιάνει .
Γενικά μην το δίνεις σημασία γιατι το επιδεινώνεις γιατι καθαρά οφείλετε σε στρες τίποτα άλλο εγω όταν κάνω ωραίες συζήτησης και ξεχνιεμαι εξαφανίζονται και η καρδια χτυπά αργά και σταθερά όπως πρέπει σε πλήρη ηρεμία έχω 50-55 μέχρι 60 ο καρδιολόγος μου λέει ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικό γιατι τρέχω κιόλας και η καρδια δεν ειναι άγυμναστη απλώς περιόρισε το στρες όλο αυτό μου λέει γιατι ανέβαζω από το στρες γρήγορα σφυξεις και με μαλωνει κάθε φορά !!

----------


## Alex89

Τι κάνετε ;;!;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αυτες τις μερες(τι μερες....μηνες...)μ εχει τσακισει το αισθημα οτι εχω βαρος στο στερνο!Πολυ ενοχλητικο,ψυχοφθορο,βασαν ιστικο!!!!!!Καποιες φορες νιωθω οτι δεν το αντεχω,ειναι σαν πετρες...Το νιωθω τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας και μ εχει τρελλανει.....δεν παλευετε σας λεω...υποφερω!!!!!Το χει νιωσει κανεις απο εδω????

----------


## nick_electro

> Μυρτω εγω όταν το βάζω στο μυαλο μου έχω άπειρες και ισχύει αυτό με την αναπνοή γιατι εγω όταν εγω πολλές ένωνω τα χέρια μου και αναπνεω αργά και σταθερά γιατι αν το κανείς γρήγορα θα αυξήσεις τον καρδιακό παλμό και δεν το θες αυτό δοκίμασε το πιάνει .
> Γενικά μην το δίνεις σημασία γιατι το επιδεινώνεις γιατι καθαρά οφείλετε σε στρες τίποτα άλλο εγω όταν κάνω ωραίες συζήτησης και ξεχνιεμαι εξαφανίζονται και η καρδια χτυπά αργά και σταθερά όπως πρέπει σε πλήρη ηρεμία έχω 50-55 μέχρι 60 ο καρδιολόγος μου λέει ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικό γιατι τρέχω κιόλας και η καρδια δεν ειναι άγυμναστη απλώς περιόρισε το στρες όλο αυτό μου λέει γιατι ανέβαζω από το στρες γρήγορα σφυξεις και με μαλωνει κάθε φορά !!



50-55 σε περίοδο ηρεμίας? μου κάνει εντύπωση, πρέπει να έχεις πολύ καλή γυμνασμένη καρδια. εγώ είμαι γύρος στο 75 και μονο όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ πέφτουν στο 60.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ξαναεγραψα πριν απο λιγο αλλα δεν το βλεπω το μηνυμα μου...δεν ξερω γιατι...τελος παντων,αντε παλι να τα ξαναγραψω....παιδια υποφερω αυτο τον καιρο...βασανιζομαι τις περισσοτερες ωρες τις μερας απο βαρος στο στερνο....πολυ βαρος,σαν πετρες!Αυτο με φοβιζει & ετσι επιμενει γιατι ως γνωστο σε οτι επικεντρονομαστε αυτο αυξανετε....μ εχει τσακισει...ειναι ψυχοφθορο,ενοχλητικο και βασανιστικο!!Το χει νιωσει κανεις????

----------


## haidy

ναι ρανη το παθαινω συχνα αυτο που λες.............ειναι απαισιο αι βασανιστικο καλα τα λες

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη εμένα με εγκατέλειψαν οι ταχυκαρδιες και οι έκτακτες εντάξει μπορεί να έχω καμία έκτακτη την ημέρα δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος .
Απλω έφυγε εκείνο το κακό που είχα άπειρες δόξα τον Θεό να ηρεμήσω , και όντως ηρεμησα μέσα μου είμαι πολυ καλα .
Ρε μπας και οφείλεται στο κακαο και την μπανάνα κάθε μέρα μου το είπε μια φίλη μου και ισχύει παιδιά .
Κάλιο(μπανάνα ) και μαγνήσιο (κακαο) βοηθάει στον σταθερό φυσιολικο παλμό .
Αυτό αίσθημα το βιώνω και εγω και οτι δεν μπορω να πάρω αναπνοη κάτι σαν δύσπνοια , δεν χρειάζεται να το δώσω και πολυ σημασία γιατι αυτα ειναι ολα ψυχοσωματικα τα οποία εάν τα δυναμωσεις με φόβο αντα γεια μετά !!

----------


## Greg83

Και εγω ρανη το νιωθω αυτο το βαρος κ σαν να μην εχω αρκετο οξυγονο..αλλα αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικο γτ παιζω μπαλα κ μια χαρα τρεχω κ προπονουμαι..τεσπα σημερα πηρα κ τις τελευταιες εξετασεις ολα καθαρα...τριπλεξ-υπερηχω καρδιας-holter- μονο στις αιματολογικες που εκενα εδειξε τον θυροειδη μου ελαχιστα πανω απο το οριο 4.40 το οριο κ εχω 4.60!!Μου ειπε να μην αγχωνομαι καθολου εχω πολυ δυνατη καρδια κ οτι οφειλεται στο αγχος κ στο στρες κ μου εγραψε ενα ηρεμηστικο να παρω το valdoxan κ οτι κανει θαυματα μου ειπε.Ειδα οτι ειναι ακριβο φαρμακο 45Ε κοστιζει,λογικα θα ειναι καλο..Μου ειπε να το παρω για εναν χρονο κ πως θα μου φυγουν ολα..γτ ολα ειναι απο ψυχολογικης πλευρας..Αλλα 12 μερες απο τοτε που ξεκινησαν οι κωλοαρρυθμιες συνεχιζονται κανονικα κ τις 3 τελευταιες ειδικα τις νιωθω κ πιο εντονες..Ο Θεος να βοηθησει να τις παρει απο πανω μας,ειναι πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα δυστυχως..επηρεαζει σημαντικα την ζωη σου!

----------


## Alex89

Τι κάνουν οι πάσχοντες φίλοι μου ..
Εγώ παιδιά υπάρχει μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα που δεν έχω η εάν έχω δεν τις καταλαβαίνω , αλλά υπάρχουν και στιγμές που μπορεί να έχω πολύ έντονες , έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μετά από σωματική επιβάρυνση έχω έκτακτες έντονες , που μπορεί να οφείλετε αυτό ;;;;

----------


## dameva

εγω πριν δυο χρονια αντιμετωπιζα σχεδον τα ιδια συμπτωματα....ταχυκαρδιες,κ ι αισθανομουν οτι μου κοβεται η ανασα σιγα σιγα...οτι δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω....τελωςπαντον πηγα στον γιατρο μου και μετα απο καποιες βασικες εξαιτασεις που εκανα...μου βγηκαν μια χαρα και τελικα παθαινα κρισεις πανικου απο εντονο στες και ανχος...καμια φορα το παθενω και τωρα απλα μπορει να ειναι μια πολυ δυσκολη περιοδος για εσενα...χρειαζεσαι λιγη ξεκουραση απο οτι μου ειπαν εμενα...και να χαλαρωσεις γιατι υποσυνηδητα ο οργανισμος σου μπορει να αντιδρα χωρις εσυ να εχεις κατι....εγω το μονο που πηρα ειναι βαλεριανες γιατι ειχα τρομερες αυπνυες...και οταν κοιμομουνα κανονικα 8ωρο παλι ξυπναγα κουρασμενη....χαλαρωσε δεν ειναι τιποτα.....ενταση...!!!!! εκτος αν εχεις κατι συγκεκριμενο στο μυαλο σου προβλημα που το σκεφτεσε και σε ανχονει....

----------


## Alex89

Και πως το ξεπεράσες;;;

----------


## dameva

πηγα στον γιατρο μου,δεν μου βρηκανε κατι ανησυχητικο,ηταν κρισεις ανχους.....λογου εντονου στρες.....το μονο που πηρα ηταν βαλεριανες για να ηρεμησω μια περιοδο γιατι περναγα πολυ δυσκολη περιοδο...δεν ηταν τιποτα...απλα επρεπε να ηρεμησω και να σταματησω να το σκεφτομαι γιατι ειχα πανικοβληθει και νομιζα οτι παθενα συννεχεια ταχυκαρδιες και δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω....και σιγα σιγα μου περασε....πρεπει να ηρεμησεις και να χαλαρωσεις λιγο....δεν ειναι τιποτα το ανησυχητικο...επισεις οι βαλεριανες με βοηθησαν πολυ εμενα.... :Smile:

----------


## Alex89

Βαλεριανα το αφεψιμα η χάπι ;;
Εγω έχω συνέχεια κενό στο στήθος σαν να σταματάει και να αρχίζει η καρδιά μου , έχω κάνει υπέρηχους καρδιογραφηματα holder μου είπανε μια χαρά ειναι η καρδιά μου , αλλά αυτό το απαισιό αίσθημα επιμένει , τις τελευταίες ημέρες ξανά γυρίσει γιατί ξανά πίνω καφέ ποτά ξενυχτάω και λέω μήπως ειναι αυτό για να το ρίξω κάποιου γιατί εάν ξανά μπω στο λούκι ότι έχω κάτι οργανικό παει την πάτησα .
Τρόμαξα να ξεκολησω ότι δεν ειναι κάτι το οργανικό και μετά συνηδιτοποιησα ότι ειναι ψυχολογικό το όλο θέμα μου δημιούργησε φόβο και ο φόβος έγινε ιδέα το μυαλό εκεί συνέχεια να ελέγχει τον παλμό .

----------


## dameva

τα χαπια βαλεριανας....δεν θελουν συνταγη γιατρου...ειναι φυτικα...και εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ....
τα ιδια ειχα πανω κατω.....ξενυχταγα και εγω πολυ....πινω και πολλους καφεδες αστα τα εχω περασει...

----------


## Alex89

Δεν ξέρω και εγώ κάτι πρέπει να πάρω για να σταματήσει αυτό απαισιό αίσθημα !!
Πίνω μόνο κακάο για μαγνήσιο , αλλά πάλι δεν λένε να εξαφανιστούν μια καλά μια χάλια δεν παλευετε άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση !!!

----------


## μυρτω93

alex ετσι γινεται με τις εκτακτες..εκει που νομιζεις οτι εφυγαν και ξεμπερδεψες ξαναεμφανιζονται! δεν ξερω αν ειναι ψυχολογικο η τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι αλλα οτι σε κανουν χαλια ισχυει! και εγω αλλες μερες απελπιζομαι αλλες μερες το παλευω! οπως εχω ξαναγραψει ενα χρονο και κατι πηγαινα πολυ καλα..ειχαν μειωθει και ηταν πιο αραιες..αλλα μετα εμφανιστηκαν χειροτερες! εχω μηνες τωρα παρα πολλες και δεν εξαφανιζονται..οποτε κουραγιο μονο μπορω να κανω!

----------


## Alex89

Δεν μπορώ καταλάβω γιατί εάν ειναι ψυχολογικό να πυροδοτεί τέτοια συμπτώματα στην καρδιά , πόσο να αντέξει και η καρδιά μας απο αυτό το σύμπτωμα ειναι πολύ δύσκολο μερικές φορές .
Μυρτω και εσύ πρέπει να έχεις τραβήξει πολλά και σε νιώθω λύσει απο ότι βλέπει δεν υπάρχει μέχρι και οι καρδιολόγοι λένε δεν ειναι ανυσηχιτικο αλλά νομίζω πλάκα μας κάνουν δεν γίνετε να ζήσεις με αυτό το πράγμα !!!

----------


## μυρτω93

και αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι το δυσκολο στην περιπτωση μας! δεν μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε την ψυχολογια με το συμπτωμα στην καρδια.. απλα οταν μας παιρνει απο κατω, η κατασταση μας επιδεινωνεται πιο πολυ! λυση δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει μαλλον μονες τους ερχονται και μονες τους φευγουν! αλλιως αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ειναι κατι σαν φοβια και εμμονη! βεβαια πρεπει να σκεφτουμε οτι αλλοι συνανθρωποι μας αντιμετωπιζουν πολυ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις και ασθενειες και δεν το βαζουν κατω! οποτε το μονο που μας μενει ειναι να παλευουμε!

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω εσύ έχεις ακομη έκτακτες ;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> και αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι το δυσκολο στην περιπτωση μας! δεν μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε την ψυχολογια με το συμπτωμα στην καρδια.. απλα οταν μας παιρνει απο κατω, η κατασταση μας επιδεινωνεται πιο πολυ! λυση δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει μαλλον μονες τους ερχονται και μονες τους φευγουν! αλλιως αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ειναι κατι σαν φοβια και εμμονη! βεβαια πρεπει να σκεφτουμε οτι αλλοι συνανθρωποι μας αντιμετωπιζουν πολυ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις και ασθενειες και δεν το βαζουν κατω! οποτε το μονο που μας μενει ειναι να παλευουμε!


Ναι Μυρτω,δεν πιστευουμε οτι αυτο που μας λενε οι γιατροι(για το οτι δεν θα παθουμε κατι απ τις αρρυθμιες)γιατι απλα εχουμε να κανουμε με καρδια,οχι με ποδι-χερι η νυχι!Φυσικα και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που παλευουν με δυσκολες αρρωστιες και μπραβο τους(!!)αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι και αυτο που ζουμε εμεις(τουλαχιστον η δικια μου περιπτωση)ειναι ζορι μεγαλο!!Ασε που κανεις απ τον περιγυρω δεν καταλαβαινει τι περνας εσυ(ενω αυτοι που εχουν καποια αρρωστια οι διπλανοι το καταλαβαινουν,τουλαχιστον το βλεπουν,ειναι εμφανες,προς Θεου,δεν κανω συγκριση!!)εμεις παλευουμε με το μυαλο....οποτε δεν μπορει να καταλαβει κανεις τιποτα!Εμενα αυτες οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες (που υπαρχουν χροοονια στην καθημερινοτητα μου!)μου φερανε και πολλα αλλα...εμμονη με το παραμικρο συμπτωμα(ειτε με την καρδια που με την παραμικρη ενοχλιση,σφυξιμο,βαρος,τσι πημα,ταχυπαλμια κτλ περιμενω την καρδιακη προσβολη η το εμφραγμα...)αλλα και με την πιεση(καποιο διαστημα ζουσα αγγαλια με το πιεσομετρο & αν "τσιμπαγε" λιγο,περιμενα το εγκεφαλικο......)καποιες φορες εχω βαρος στο κεντρο ψηλα στο κεφαλι και πειθω τον εαυτο μου(χωρις φυσικα να το θελω,απλα ειναι πλεον εμμονη!)οτι μαλλον εχω...ογκο....οποτε καταλαβαινετε οτι & αυτη η κατασταση ειναι εξισου δυσκολη με των ανθρωπων που βασανιζονται απο σοβαρες ασθενειες!Καποιες φορες ειμαι αισιοδοξη οτι αφου το παλευω θα δω καποτε φως στη ζωη μου,οπως παλια,πριν να ξεκινησουν οι αρρυθμιες & φερουν ολα τα υπολοιπα....απλα & ομορφα!Ο Θεος ας μας βοηθαει....!

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη πόσο δίκαιο έχεις εκεί που είπα ότι σιγά σιγά φεύγουν πάλι τα ίδια δεν μπορώ άλλο .
Να ξανά πάω πάλι στον καρδιολόγο ;επειδή μάλλον πρέπει να μου έχουν γίνει εμμονή έλεγχο συνέχεια τον σφυγμό , νιώθω το κενό στο στήθος και το φτερούγισμα σήμερα που καθομουν και είπια δυο μπύρες με κάτι δικούς μου ένιωσα να έχει σταματήσει η καρδιά για δυο δεύτερα και ένιωσα κάτι σαν ζάλη θα τους ζηταγα βοήθεια αλλά μετά ξανά ένιωσα τον σφυγμό και έτρεμα απο τον φόβο μου και η καρδιά σφυροκοπαγε εντάξει πρέπει να αρχίζω να τρέλαινομαι δεν εξήγητε αλλιώς .
Νέο παιδί και να έχω θέμα με την καρδιά να εξετάσεις όλα υπέρηχοι holder καρδιογραφηματα αίματος θυρεοειδή τι άλλο να κάνω να απαλλαγώ απο αυτές ;;;

----------


## tita1977

καλησπέρα και από μένα! Alex έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ να πας σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας της περιοχής σου για συνεδριές με ψυχολόγο οι οποίες είναι δωρεάν; Πιστέυω ότι θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ να μπορέσεις να διαχειριστείς τις ταχυκαρδίες σου που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από σωματοποίηση του άγχους σου.


Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη τη συζήτηση και ίσως να έχει επαναληφθεί και από άλλο μέλος η πρόταση που έκανα στον Alex οπότε σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## Alex89

Tita1977 καλησπέρα και εσένα το θέμα του ψυχολόγου δεν ξέρω μπορεί και να βοηθήσει αλλά τα οικονομικά μου ειναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση απο την υγεία μου που μεταβιας μπόρεσα να δουλέψω ώστε να κάνω τις εξετάσεις μου .
Για κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας δεν γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου Τρίκαλα μένω δεν το έχω ψάξει γιατί δεν με αφορούσε πιο πριν τώρα όμως που έχω τα συμπτώματα προσπαθώ να βρω λύση η ζωή μου έχει αλλάξει πολύ δεν μπορω να καταφέρω να ηρεσημω απο αυτές τις απαίσιες έκτακτες ..αν και νομίζω ότι και αυτό που μου λένε οι καρδιολόγοι ειναι απο το στρες μια κουβέντα ειναι και άλλες φορές πέρασα τεράστιο άγχος δεν είχα αυτά τα θέματα .
Τώρα μπορεί να είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά Και να συζητάω ήρεμα και ωραία και να έχω απανωτές έκτακτες και σκάει και καμία ταχύ καρδιά έλεος πια !!!

----------


## tita1977

Προφανώς κάτι θέλει να σου πει ο εαυτός σου και σε προειδοποιεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Ίσως χρειάζεται μια αλλάγή. 
Δες αυτά.
http://www.syn-eirmos.gr/mpsy/index....101&Itemid=269
http://www.syn-eirmos.gr/mpsy/index....=235&Itemid=53

----------


## Alex89

Το ότι μπήκες στον κόπο να ψάξεις για να με βοηθήσεις σε ευχαριστώ πολύ .
Έχω κάνει πολλές αλλαγές σε πράγματα που με χαλαγανε έχω εντυπωσιάστει και εγώ με τον ευατο μου και είμαι περήφανος που μπόρεσα να αλλάξω , αλλά αυτό το πράγμα επιμένει και με χαλάει πολύ , μέχρι το τέλος έτσι πως πάω θα παθών κανένα χοντρό πρόβλημα με την καρδιά μου !!
Ίσως να φταει το ότι πίνω πάλι καφέ και μπύρες !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Το ότι μπήκες στον κόπο να ψάξεις για να με βοηθήσεις σε ευχαριστώ πολύ .
> Έχω κάνει πολλές αλλαγές σε πράγματα που με χαλαγανε έχω εντυπωσιάστει και εγώ με τον ευατο μου και είμαι περήφανος που μπόρεσα να αλλάξω , αλλά αυτό το πράγμα επιμένει και με χαλάει πολύ , μέχρι το τέλος έτσι πως πάω θα παθών κανένα χοντρό πρόβλημα με την καρδιά μου !!
> Ίσως να φταει το ότι πίνω πάλι καφέ και μπύρες !!


Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι γινεται...ουτε το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου βγηκε ολοκληρομενο,ουτε μπορω να γραψω χωρις να κανω "παραθεση".Αλεξ,δεν ειναι ο καφες & η μπυρα,οπως λενε οι γιατροι μπορει να επιρεασει αλλα οταν καταναλωνεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα...εγω για παραδειγμα εχει τυχει να μην πιω καφε(ουτε μπυρα φυσικα)μια μερα & αυτες οι ριμαδες κανανε χορο!Σημερα παλι εχουν κατσικωθει οπως επισης καποια πονακια στην μερια της καρδιας που εχουν παλι επικεντρωσει την σκεψη εκει,στο οτι κατι θα παθει η καρδια....και να ηταν που & που να πω παει στα κομματια,αλλα αυτο γινεται καθε μερα....ελεος πια!!

----------


## Alex89

Αχ ρανη πραγματικά εγώ είσαι εσύ , και εσύ εγώ ότι λες ισχύει και σε εμένα απλώς προσπαθώ να το ρίξω ότι κάτι φταίει ..
Το θέμα με τόσες αριθμυεις ειναι ότι θα καταστραφεί η καρδιά με τόσο γκουπ !!
Ας μας πει κάποιος κάποια λύση , όπως είπα μετά απο σωματική άσκηση γιατί έχω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω ;;

----------


## μυρτω93

Ρανη μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο! το να μην μπορεις να ελεγξεις το μυαλο σου σε τρελαινει ακομα πιο πολυ και ειναι πολυ δυσκολο καθε μερα να παλευουμε..θελει μεγαλη υπομονη και επιμονη! εγω οπως ειπα μερικες μερες χανω την αισιοδοξια μου και αλλες το παλευω λιγο καλυτερα..παραλληλα ξεκινησα και αγωγη για το ψυχολογικο κομματι γιατι με ειχε παρει πολυ απο κατω!
Αλεξ ναι εκτακτες εχω καθε μερα και μαλιστα παρα πολλες! δεν ξερω ποσες γιατι δεν εχω βαλει holter προσφατα! βεβαια και εγω εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις και ολα δειχνουν οτι η καρδια ανατομικα τουλαχιστον δεν εχει θεμα! προσπαθησε να μη φοβασαι οσες εκτακτες και να εχεις! υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ζουν πολλα χρονια με αυτες και δεν εχουν παθει απολυτως τπτ! απλα μας χαλανε την καθημερινοτητα και μας τρομαζουν!

----------


## Alex89

Εγώ τρέλαινομαι γιατί πάντα είχα έκτακτες απο 16-17 χρόνων αλλά είχα μια δυο δεν τις έδινα σημασία και εξαφανιζόταν απο τον Ιουνίου που έπαθα την πρώτη κρίση πανικού και είχα την πιο τρελή ταχύπαλμια δεν λένε να με αφήσουν στην αρχή παλευα με την ταχύ καρδιά καθημερινά παθαινα κρίση πανικού στον ύπνο μου το βελτίωσα και δόξα τον θεό μου έφυγε και τώρα παλεύω να τις έκτακτες που ειναι χειρότερες και δεν ελέγχονται θα φτάσω σε σημείο να πιω τα τενορμιν !

----------


## kosto30

εγώ το μεσημέρι παίζει να είχα 2 το λεπτό για κάποιο διάστημα τις έγραψα εκεί πού δεν πιάνει μελάνι......μετά από πέντε φορές σε καρδιολόγο και χολτερ βεβαία

----------


## Alex89

Όσο και να το αγνοεις δεν γίνετε σε ταράζει , σήμερα και εγώ εκεί που καθομουν είχα μια μικρή ταχύ καρδιά δεν αγνοήθηκα άφησα να περάσει δεν μπορείς να κανείς και αλλιώς !
Το θέμα μου ειναι γιατί εξακολουθεί και συμβαινει παρότι είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά !

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι Αλεξ,δεν γινεται να τις αγνοησεις γιατι ειναι πολυ(μα πααααρα πολυ!!)ενοχλητικες και φοβιστικες!Κι εγω πολλες φορες που νιωθω καλα ψυχολογικα,αυτες εμφανιζονται....οποτε δεν μας ξεχνανε....kosto,2 το λεπτο δεν ειναι τιποτα....εχω ειχα πολλεεεες το λεπτο!!Αααχχχ,τι βασανο ρε παιδια!

----------


## Alex89

Εγώ όταν πάω να μετρησω τους σφυγμούς κάνω διαλυψεις το έχει κανείς αυτό ;;
Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε Ρανη για να τις αντιμετωπίσουμε , εγώ μίλησα με τον καρδιολόγο και του είπα φοβάμαι μην πάθει κάτι η καρδια μου απο αυτές και μου διαβεβαίωσε ότι κανείς δεν πέθανε απο έκτακτες συστολες , μου είπε αν περνώ το χάπι που μου έγραψε και μου είπε αγόρι γιατί κάθεσαι και ταλαιπωρίσε πάρε το 1/4 απο χάπι και κανε ότι θες δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα η εάν δεν σε πιάνει έλα να σου δώσω ένα απο τα ποιο σύγχρονα b block και θα σταματήσουν όλα αυτά που νιώθεις .
Εσύ Ρανη πείρες ποτέ χάπι;
Γράφω συνέχεια στο φόρουμ γιατί με κάνει να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα !!!

----------


## kosto30

εμένα πάντως για χαπη κανένας Καρδιολογος δεν μου είπε τίποτα...

----------


## Alex89

Το χάπι όπως μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος μου δεν στο δίνω για θεραπεία αλλά μόλις σε πιάνει ταχυκαρδια να το παρνεις για να σε ήρεμει , μου το διαβεβαίωσα ότι δεν στο δίνω για θεραπεία .
Kosto30 και εμένα την πρώτη φορά δεν μου έδωσα τίποτα , αλλά ξανά πήγα μετά απο 10 ημέρες με τα ίδια συμπτώματα και μου λέει να το πάρω για κάποιο διάστημα εάν θέλω και να μην το πάρεις δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα απλώς να μην τα αισθαναισε όλα αυτά .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω παιδια,επειδη οπως σας ειπα παλευω εδω & χρονια με τις καταραμενες,και εχω παει(οπως ξανα εχω πει)σε πολλους καρδιολογους (και αρρυθμιολογο)μου εδωσαν χαπια για τις αρρυθμιες(εχω αλλαξει αρκετα)στην αρχη αλλα δεν εκαναν τιποτα!Οποτε τα σταματησα,αν κι εμενα μου ειχαν πει το ιδιο,οτι δηλαδη δεν θα παθω τιποτα & να μην παιρνω φαρμακα.Τωρα για το πως αντιμετωπιζονται Αλεξ,τι να σου πω,Ο Θεος να μας δινει κουραγιο γιατι ειναι τοσο ενοχλητικες που δεν μπορεις να τις αγνοησεις...ισως μονο αν σου γινουν συνηθεια(οπως εμενα που τις εχω τοσα χρονια)"καπως" να το κουμανταρεις....αλλα και παλι δυσκολο!

----------


## kosto30

παιδια εχει κανεις το αισθημα οτι εχει αισθημα παλμων στην κοιλια???

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη κάτι το πυροδοτεί όταν έρχονται σε ταραχευουν και το μυαλό κολλάει εκεί και συνεχίζουν για όλη μέρα .
Ίσως τελικά να ειναι όντως ψυχολογικό και να επηρεάζει τον καρδιακό παλμο γιατί όλες τις ενστάσεις έκανα εάν είχε κάτι η καρδια θα μου το βρίσκανε ασε που το χολντερ έδειξε ότι ειναι έξω καρδιακό αίτιο που το απέδωσαν και αυτοί στο στρες .

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη εγώ τις τελευταίες 5 ημέρες έχω πάλι μικρές ταχυκαρδια κατα την διάρκεια τις ημέρας μικρής διαρκείας 5-10" δευτερόλεπτα έρχετε και φεύγει και μετά για κάμποση ώρα δεν έχω ούτε έκτακτες είμαι μια χαρά τι στο διάολο γίνετε .
Να πάω να κάνω πάλι υπέρηχο καρδιογραφηματα και θυροειδη τη να άλλαξε απο τον Ιουνίου ;;

----------


## Alex89

Αυτό το πράγμα τι ειναι φοβία για την καρδια μου ψυχαναγκασμος δεν ξέρω και πολλά απο ψυχολογία αλλά κάτι τέτοιο ειναι για να πολεμάω το ίδιο μου το σώμα .
Απο την μια κανω τα πάντα για να είμαι υγειης και απο την άλλη πολεμάω τον ευατο μου !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ειναι καθαρα ψυχαναγκασμος!Δεν λετεται αλλιως οταν οι γιατροι δεν βρισκουν κατι παθολογικο και να αναγκαζεις(χωρις να το θελεις φυσικα!!)το μυαλο σου να φοβαται κατι επι μονιμου βασεως οτι θα παθεις!Ειναι εμμονη και δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο!Οτι και βοηθεια να σου προσφερουν τα φαρμακα την περισσοτερη & δυσκολοτερη δουλεια πρεπει να την κανουμε μονοι μας!Παιδια,τραβαμε μεγααααλο ζορι....απο μονοι μας!Αυτες οι ριμαδες (Αρρυθμιες)δεν σταματανε...βαρανε!

----------


## Alex89

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθει κάτι η καρδια μας ;;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μα απο εκει δημιουργειται ο φοβος και μετα ολα τα αλλα...αν παθει τιποτα η καρδια απο τις συνεχωμενες αρρυθμιες.Οι γιατροι λενε οχι,τους πιστευει κανεις απο εμας????

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη μου πόσο δύναμη μου δίνεις , εγώ το είχα ξεπεράσει μέσα στο καλοκαίρι είχα πολύ λίγες αρρυθμίες .
Κάποια γεγονότα με κάνανε και αγχώθηκα και πάλι ήρθανε οι αρρυθμίες και ελάχιστες ταχύ καρδιές και ξανά έψαξα στο Ίντερνετ για προβλήματα και διάβασα ότι όσοι αγχώνονται πολύ παθαίνουν πρόβλημα στην καρδια και συγκεκριμένα στην βαλβίδα τρελάθηκα λέω ότι απο τις τόσες αρρυθμίες κάτι έπαθε και η δίκια μου καρδια για αυτό λέω να πάω και να κανω ένα υπέρηχο να δώ μήπως δημιουργήθηκε κάτι απο το καλοκαίρι !!

----------


## ChristosP

Γειά σας, με λένε Χρήστο, είμαι 20 χρονών και νέος στο Forum.
Σαν παιδί για διαφόρους λόγους πέρασα πάρα πολύ δύσκολες και αγχωτικές καταστάσεις, διαταράσσοντας την ψυχική μου ηρεμία κάθε μέρα.
Παρόλα αυτά έδωσα πανελλήνιες και πέρασα σε ένα πολύ καλό πανεπιστήμιο.
Στο 1ο έτος λοιπόν του Πανεπιστημίου (Απρίλιο του 2012) ενώ όλα έβαιναν καλώς, ήρθε μια μέρα στην οποία είχα φάει προηγουμένως πίτσα και μετά πήγα να ξαπλώσω.
Άρχιζα λοιπόν να κάνω διάφορες σκέψεις περί θανάτου και τι γίνεται μετά κτλπ.
Ενώ είχα ξανακάνει τέτοιες σκέψεις, εκείνη τη φορά άρχιζα να μην νιώθω καλά, να με πιάνει κρίση πανικού. Να μην μπορώ να αναπνεύσω, να αγχώνομαι, να νιώθω ότι χάνω τη γή κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Σε λίγη ώρα άρχισε να με πονάει η κοιλιά μου, να έχω τάσεις για εμερό και να ιδρώνουν τα χέρια μου. Νόμιζα ειλικρινά ότι θα πεθάνω.
Πέρασε εκείνη η εφιαλτική νύχτα. Ε από τότε άρχισαν όλα. Επι 5 ημέρες πονούσε η κοιλιά μου...πήγαμε στο νοσοκομείο, μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα, και με ρώτησαν αν έχω άγχος.
Τους είπα ναι και μου λέει οι εξετάσεις δε δείχνουν κάτι. Το πολύ να είναι μια ήπια γαστρεντερίτιδα. 

Μετά λοιπόν αφού πέρασε ο πονόκοιλος, άρχιζα να σκέφτομαι άσχημα πάλι, για το τι μπορεί να είναι και το άγχος όλο και αυξανόταν.
Άρχιζα λοιπόν να έχω μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι, τσιμπήματα, εφιδρώσεις,αστάθειες. Και έτσι αναπτύχθηκε μια αρρωστοφοβία. Φοβόμουν μήπως έχω κάτι ανίατο και φύγω από τη ζωή.
Είχε γίνει πλέον εμμονή.

Οι γονείς μου να μου λενε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και εγώ ακόμα περισσότερο να βρίσκομαι στην απόγνωση.
Σε όποιον και να μίλαγα κανείς δε με καταλάβαινε.

Εντωμεταξύ οικονομικά και συναισθηματικά είμαι πιο σκατά δεν γίνεται, επομένως άρχιζα ουσιαστικά επι 1 χρόνο να παρασιτώ.
Να σκέφτομαι ασταμάτητα...κάθε μέρα.

Ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω ότι πάντα έλεγχα τους παλμούς της καρδιάς, επειδή νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω.

Σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα και αφού μερικά είχαν φύγει, τσουπ να τες και οι έκτακτες.
Δεν θυμάμαι πότε άρχισαν αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι παραπάνω από μισό χρόνο.

Εκεί άρχισε το μεγαλύτερο απ'όλα μαρτύριο.
Με πιάνουν κάθε ημέρα από 2 μέχρι 5 έκτακτες συστολές (αυτό το κενό και μετά ένας δυνατός παλμός), με τις περισσότερες φορές να είναι διπλές.
Μου προκαλούν ένα απίστευτο άγχος και παθαίνω μίνι κρίσεις πανικού.
Το σκέφτομαι όλη την ώρα...δεν μπορεί να φύγει από το κεφάλι μου.
Θέλω να κάνω γυμναστική και φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή.

Μου χαλάει τη διάθεση και δεν μου φτάνουν τα υπόλοιπα έχω και αυτό.
Δεν έχω κάνει εξετάσεις γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω κάτι. Αδυνατώ ψυχολογικώς να πάω μόνος μου και εκλιπαρώ την οικογένειά μου να πάμε μαζί αλλά με γράφουνε και μου λένε να πάω σε ψυχολόγο.

Ξέρω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα.
Έχω μπεί σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο από τον οποίο δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν να βγω.

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?

Απευθύνθηκα εδώ γιατί βλέπω ότι είναι και άλλοι σαν και μένα. Και θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω και προσωπικά παιδιά για να τα συζητάμε και να το παλεύουμε μαζί, μιας που καταλαβαινόμαστε!

----------


## Alex89

Χριστο ποως εχεις δει ολοι εχουμε τα ιδια συμπτωματα.
Τι 2-5 εκτακτες εγω σου λεω οτι εχω πανω απο 200 την ημερα αφου συνεχεια εχω εκτακτες και καποιες ταχυκαρδιες,ολοι οι καρδιολογοι μου λενε η καρδια μου ειναι φυσιλογικη και οι υπολοιπες εξετασεις νορμαλ,βγαλτω απο το μυαλο σου ολοι αυτο μου λενε αλλα για ενα παραξενω λογο οχι οτι εγω δεν θελω δεν μπορω να τους πιστεχω γιατι εχω συνεχεια αυτα τα συμπτωματ που μου το ανερουν.
οποτε συμβουλη βγαλτω απο μυαλο σου πριν γινει εμμονη ιδεα .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σου Christo.Δυστυχως εισαι πολυ νεος για να σου εμφανιστουν ολα αυτα στη ζωη σου αλλα ομως υπαρχουν......σε καταλαβαινω(πως μπορω αλλωστε να μην καταλαβαινω,εχω περασει μαρτυρικα ολα αυτα τα χρονια με τις αρρυθμιες,και οχι για 5-6 την ημερα που λες εσυ,μιλαω για πααααρα πολλες!!),αυτο που πρεπει αρχικα να κανεις ειναι να πας σ ενα καρδιολογο και μονος σου,οχι με καποιον δικο σου!Πρεπει να μαθεις να το παλευεις μονος σου(και οχι μονο αυτο!),που σιγουρα θα σου πει οτι ειναι απο αγχος και μετα(αν φυσικα τα οικονομικα σου στο επιτρεπουν)να πας σε ψυχολογο που πραγματικα θα σε ανακουφισει!Ξερω καλα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να νιωθεις τον παλμο της καρδιας σου να μην ειναι σωστος,γιατι οπως εχω ξαναπει δεν ειναι ουτε χερι ουτε ποδι,αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αλλο απο το να τις συνηθισεις,γιατ ΔΕΝ μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο!Οσο για τις εμμονες,χρειαζονται μεγαλη δυναμη και κουραγιο για να τις παλεψεις γιατι αν δεν το κανεις θα σου καταστρεψουν τη ζωη!Οποτε οπλισου με οση δυναμη μπορεις(γιατι ΟΛΟΙ εχουμε αλλα δεν την ξερουμε!)και πολεμισε!Ειμαστε ολοι μαζι,δεν εισαι μονος σου!

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη εσύ πως πας ;
Εγώ τις τελευταίες ημέρες όπως σου ξανά είπα έχω πολλές , ψάχνω να βρω τι τις προκαλεί μπορεί να έχω φόβο για να μην πάθει κάτι η καρδια αλλά μπορεί να έχω και έλλειψη κάποιου ιχνοστοιχείου διάβασα ότι η ελλιπής πρόσληψη μαγνησίου προκαλεί αυτά τα συμπτώματα .
Πίνω κακάο πρωί - και απόγευμα και νομίζω ότι κάτι κάνει η λειτουργεί σαν placebo δεν ξέρω .
Εάν είχαν χρήματα θα ηθελα να πάω σε ένα ψυχολόγο να μιλήσουμε να δώ τι φταει .

----------


## ChristosP

Ράνη μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτά τα λόγια.
Ναι προσπαθώ να βρώ τη δύναμη να πάω σε καρδιολόγους κτλπ αλλά αδυνατώ για κάποιο λόγο.
Αλλά ναι πρέπει να πάω μόνος μου. Και να καταπολεμήσω τις έμμονες αυτές ιδέες που μας παγιδεύουν!

Τα οικονομικά μου σίγουρα δεν το επιτρέπουν, αλλά το πανεπιστήμιό μου έχει σύμβουλο ψυχικής υγείας επομένως θα πάω σε αυτήν να δω. Αν και ξέρω πολύ καλά τι συμβαίνει!!

Οι έκτακτες συστολές δεν οφείλονται σε ελλείψεις ιχνοστοιχείων, αν ήταν τόσο απλό θα είχαμε βρεί την υγειά μας.
Ειναι ΑΓΧΟΣ, παθολογικό, υποσυνείδητο και ΥΠΟΥΛΟ.
Την χειρότερη, κατ'εμε, ασθένεια.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλα κανεις Αλεξ μου και το ψαχνεις,κι εγω το ιδιο εκανα,αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ολα αυτα που μας συμβαινουν ξεκινανε απο το μυαλο,και μετα το ενα φερνει το αλλο.Δηλαδη,απο αγχος ξεκινανε τα σωματικα,μετα ερχεται ο φοβος οτι κατι θα παθουμε απ αυτα,γινεται εμμονη αυτος ο φοβος και τα σωματικα δυναμωνουν και φυσικα γινεται ο φαυλος κυκλος!Ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα....ειμαστε οτι σκεφτομαστε!

----------


## Alex89

Τι να κάνουμε δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς πρέπει να κάνουμε αυτό τον φόβο όπλο μας .
Απο όλη αυτή την κατάσταση έχω καταφέρει πολλά που πριν δεν τολμουσα να κανω αλλά με κρατάει πολύ πίσω αυτό με την καρδια μου αισθάνομαι σαν καρδιοπάθης αφού νιώθω την καρδια να κλοτσαει όλη την ώρα .
Η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη που ακολούθησε κάποιος βοήθησε στο να ξεπεράσει αυτό το πρόβλημα ;;

----------


## Nicos70

Να το αντιμετωπίσω οχι ....δυστυχώς να το αντέχω για κάποιο χρονικό διαστημα ναι... αλλα πάλι κάποια στιγμή είδικά αν με πιανουν ριπές εκτακτων στα επείγοντα θα με βρείς

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Τι να κάνουμε δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς πρέπει να κάνουμε αυτό τον φόβο όπλο μας .
> Απο όλη αυτή την κατάσταση έχω καταφέρει πολλά που πριν δεν τολμουσα να κανω αλλά με κρατάει πολύ πίσω αυτό με την καρδια μου αισθάνομαι σαν καρδιοπάθης αφού νιώθω την καρδια να κλοτσαει όλη την ώρα .
> Η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη που ακολούθησε κάποιος βοήθησε στο να ξεπεράσει αυτό το πρόβλημα ;;


Το ιδιο ακριβως αισθανομαι κι εγω...σαν καρδιοπαθης!Ολι πονακια,τσιμπιματα,βαρος,α ρυθμιες,ταχυπαλμια,αστατο  παλμος......εεε πως να μην αισθανεσαι ετσι μετα....????

----------


## kego21

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα!!παιδια τις τελευταιες ημερες μου συμβαινει κατι παραξενο.οταν καθομαι σε μια συγκεκριμενη σταση στον καναπε μου ερχονται εκτακτες κατα ρυπας και μολις αλλαξω σταση εξαφανιζονται!!Ξανακαθομαι αφηρημενος στην ιδια σταση και παλι τα ιδια.Επισης οταν σκυβω μπροστα η για να παρω κατι που μου εχει πεσει κατω σαν να πιεζει το στομαχι την καρδια κι εκεινη μου ριχνει στιγμιαιες εκτακτες μεχρι να σηκωθω.Αρκετες φορες επισης οταν σκυβω κανει η καρδια μου σαν να τρεμει ΕΝΤΟΝΑ,ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ!!!Μαλλον οχι σαν αλλα τρεμει σας λεω και μαλιστα εντονα πολυ μεχρι που μου κοβονται τα ποδια απο τον φοβο.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΜΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ;;;;;;;

----------


## Menia76

Καλημερα και απο μενα ειμαι νεο μελος και χαιρομαι πολυ που γραφω εδω...σας διαβαζω πανω απο δυο χρονια και πλεον ηρθε η στιγμη να γραψω και εγω για τα δικα μου...αλλα τι να γραψω λιγο πολυ εχω και εγω οτι και εσεις...το μονο που μπορω να σας πω αν και το ξερετε ηδη ειναι οτι το μυαλο ευθυνεται για οτι εχουμε.Εκεινο μας κατευθηνει...ακομα και οι εκτακτες δεν ειναι απο την καρδια μας αλλα απο εκεινο.Εγω για ενα διαστημα ειχα παρα πολλες καθημερινα..ειχα αρχισει να ζω σαν καρδιοπαθεις και να αποφευγω τις πολλες κινησεις που με εκαναν να τις νιωθω..ωσπου καποια στιγμη ειπα δεν παει αλλο...τερμα εχω και δυο παιδια να μεγαλωσω ....αφου ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω κατι αρχισα να αδιαφορω....και τελικα μαλλον αδιαφορησαν και αυτες για μενα ...εχω που και που και παλι τρομαζω αλλα οχι αυτο το καθημερινο.

----------


## Alex89

Menia76 καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.
Αυτο που λες το καταφερα στα μεσα του καλοκαιριου να το κανω δηλαδη ειπα στον ευατο μου ειμαι υγιης και το καταφερα σταματησαν οι εκτακτες οι ταχυκαρδιες για μεγαλο διαστημα.
επειτα ομως απο αγχωδης καταστασης που δεν μπορουμε να ξεφυγουμε γιατι ειναι στην καθημερινοτητα με ξαν θημηθηκαν και ειναι παλι πολλες προσπαθω να τις ελεγξω με φοβιζουν ομως δεν μπορω να πω ψεματα ,φερνω τα λογια του καρδιολογου μηπως και ηρεμησω αλλα τιποτα καποιες φορες αλλες πιανει τι να πω αλλο κουραστηκα.
kego21 σε νιωθω φιλε μου δεν μπορω να κανω καμια χειρονακτικη εργασια μολις σκυβω αιθανομαι και εγω αυτο με το στομαχι και τρεμουλιαζει η καρδια ελεος.

----------


## Menia76

Alex και Kego ειστε νεα παιδια και πρεπει να προσπαθησετε και αλλο ,,,αν και ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι...μην το βαζετε κατω ...η ζωη ειναι εκει εξω και σας περιμενει.

----------


## Alex89

Menia76 εχεις απολυτο δικαιο ,αλλα οπως ειπες και εσυ ειναι δυσκολο πολυ οχι ομως ακατορθωτο τι να κανουμε να προσπαθουμε αυτο ,ξερεις για μενα το φορουμ ειναι η καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια για αυτο μπαινω συνεχεια και γραφω .
Μπορει με τον καιρο ολο αυτο το θεμα με την καρδια να το συνηθησει ο εγκεφαλος και να μην φοβομαστε πια.

----------


## Menia76

Και για μενα ειναι η καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια μιας και δεν ξερει σχεδον κανεις τι περναω. Ολα τα περναω μονη μου..Δεν θελω να επιβαρυνω την οικογενεια μου με τα δικα μου...και μαλιστα ειμαι και καλη ηθοποιος γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα.Φυσικα ερχετε ωρα που ολο αυτο με πνιγει αλλα ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα. Ευχομαι να ερθει συντομα η στιγμη που θα απαλαγουμε απο ολα αυτα...και θα ζησουμε κανονικα.

----------


## Alex89

Σήμερα το απόγευμα είχα μια ζαλαδα , και μου λέει η μάνα μου μήπως έχεις πίεση τι το θέλε παει να μου πάρει πίεση 15 και 10 και μου λέει σήκω και φύγε πηγενε και πιες ένα ποτό τρελοκομειο !
Πριν 5 χρόνια περίπου είχα θεμα με την πίεση δεν μπορούσαν να μου πάρουν πίεση γιατί ανέβαζα απο ψυχολογικό παράγοντα μια είχα 15 μια 13 μια 11 μια 16 μιλάω για τρελή κατάσταση !

----------


## kego21

Καλησπερα μενια και σε σενα!!ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ δεν ειμαι και πολυ μικρος!!το 21 δεν ειναι η ηλικια μου,38 ετων ειμαι και παρεπιπτοντως εχω και αυριο γενεθλια.

----------


## μυρτω93

kego και εγω ακριβως το ιδιο! πλεον κοιμαμαι μονο απο τη μια πλευρα γιατι απο τις αλλες κανω εκτακτες! αν ειναι δυνατον..οποτε τι σχεση εχει η σταση του σωματος με το ψυχολογικο? και πως γινεται σε μια συγκεκριμενη σταση να εξαφανιζονται και αμα γυρισω να εμφανιζονται? εχεις ρωτησει καρδιολογο? μηπως υπαρχει εξηγηση? και η θεραπεια που κανω με εχει βοηθησει να τις αντεχω και να μην απελπιζομαι γιατι για να εξαφανιστουν ουτε λογος οπως λεει και ο Νικος...

----------


## kego21

> kego και εγω ακριβως το ιδιο! πλεον κοιμαμαι μονο απο τη μια πλευρα γιατι απο τις αλλες κανω εκτακτες! αν ειναι δυνατον..οποτε τι σχεση εχει η σταση του σωματος με το ψυχολογικο? και πως γινεται σε μια συγκεκριμενη σταση να εξαφανιζονται και αμα γυρισω να εμφανιζονται? εχεις ρωτησει καρδιολογο? μηπως υπαρχει εξηγηση? και η θεραπεια που κανω με εχει βοηθησει να τις αντεχω και να μην απελπιζομαι γιατι για να εξαφανιστουν ουτε λογος οπως λεει και ο Νικος...



Εχω ρωτησει καρδιολογους και οταν τους το λεω γελανε λεγοντας οτι αυτο δεν γινεται!!Αν δεν το νιωσεις τελικα ο ιδιος δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις!!!!

----------


## Menia76

kego Χρονια σου Πολλα καταρχην δεν πειραζει και εμεις που εχουμε αυτη την ηλικια..γιατι και εγω τοσο ειμαι ..δεν ειμαστε μεγαλοι και πρεπει να βρουμε λυση και λυτρωση απο τα προβληματα μας γιατι δεν ξερω για σενα αλλα εγω εχω δυο παιδια που εχουν απαιτησεις απο την μαμα τους και πρεπει να ειμαι εκει για αυτα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πολλες φορεσ μου δινουν δυναμη να σταθω και να προσπαθησω περισσοτερο.Αλλιως δεν ξερω τι θα γινοταν...μπορει και να ειχα παρετηθει. Πολλες φορες εχω αρρυθμιες , ζαλαδες και ειμαι ετοιμοι να καταρευσω αλλα μενω εκει ορθια για να τα διαβασω, να τα παω αγγλικα και διαφορα αλλα μην σας ζαλιζω.

----------


## Alex89

Μενια κουραγιο εχεις και τα παιδια σου που σε χρειαζονται και πρεπει να βρεις δυναμη και εσυ και ολοι μας.
Ισως αυτο που μας συμβαινει να ειναι πολυ αγχος το οποιο κατακλυζει το σωμα μας και τα οργανα αντιδρουν , εγω οπως ειπα εχω και ταχυκαρδιες νιωθω την καρδια μου να παλετε στο στηθος μου μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα εξαφανισω ολα με μιας!!!

----------


## Menia76

και εγω Alex εχω μονιμα 90 παλμους...και αν κατι παει στραβα ανεβαινουν σε τρελα νουμερα αλλα τελευταια φορα ο καρδιολογος μου εδωσε για μενα ενα μαγικο χαπι.Ετσι το περνω οποτε νομιζω οτι ξεφευγω και ολα περνανε...ευτυχως. Ολοι τα ιδια εχουμε....

----------


## Alex89

Και εμενα μου εδωσε τα τενορμιν να περνω εαν θελω μισο χαπι οταν εχωπολλες εκτακτες και ταχυπαλμια,αλλα εγω φοβαμια να πω την αληθεια απο τα 24 μου να περνω χαπια για την καρδια μου.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Alex & εγω οταν πρωτοξεκινησαν οι αρρυθμιες ειχα αλλαξει αρκετα φαρμακα,αλλα δεν με βοηθουσαν οποτε(οπως μου ειπε & η γιατρος οτι μπορουσα να κανω)τα σταματησα.Τωρα,οταν εχω πολλες αρρυθμιες,η ταχυπαλμια,παιρνω μισο ιντεραλ(το οποιο και αυτο το επαιρνα παλια αλλα τιποτα!)τωρα καπως μαλακωνουν.Αααχχχ....πραγμα ικα ειναι τραγικο να σου λενε ΟΙ γιατροι πως δεν εχεις κατι για να ανησυχεις και η καρδια σου να δουλευει καθημερινα σε τρελους ρυθμους....πως να ησυχασεις ρε γαμωτο????

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Και εμενα μου εδωσε τα τενορμιν να περνω εαν θελω μισο χαπι οταν εχωπολλες εκτακτες και ταχυπαλμια,αλλα εγω φοβαμια να πω την αληθεια απο τα 24 μου να περνω χαπια για την καρδια μου.


Ειναι παντως τραγικο να σου λενε ΟΙ γιατροι οτι δεν εχει κατι η καρδια σου & καθε μερα αυτη να χτυπαει σε τρελους ρυθμους....πως να μην φοβασαι μετα οτι δεν θα παθει κατι η οτι νιωθεις σαν καρδιοπαθης????

----------


## Alex89

Ρανη ακριβως οπως τα λες τωρα τελευταια που εχω πολλες ταχυκαρδιες και εκτακτες ασε που μερικες φορες που πιανω τον σφυγμο χτυπαει αλλα νταλον ,λεω να τον παρω τον καρδιολογο μου τηλ και να του πω Doctor μαλλον με δουλευεις η καρδια μου χτυπαει σαν τρελη και εσυ μου λες δεν εχω τιποτα πλακα μας κανεις .

----------


## LORA17

> Ρανη ακριβως οπως τα λες τωρα τελευταια που εχω πολλες ταχυκαρδιες και εκτακτες ασε που μερικες φορες που πιανω τον σφυγμο χτυπαει αλλα νταλον ,λεω να τον παρω τον καρδιολογο μου τηλ και να του πω Doctor μαλλον με δουλευεις η καρδια μου χτυπαει σαν τρελη και εσυ μου λες δεν εχω τιποτα πλακα μας κανεις .


Και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω τα ίδια προβλήματα εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια. Φέτος το καλοκαίρι πήγα πάλι στον καρδιολόγο και έβαλα πάλι holter το οποίο έδειξε 180 υπερκοιλιακές έκτακτες συστολές. Μου είπε πως δεν είναι κάτι και όταν νιώθω τις έκτακτες να μην δίνω σημασία. Όμως εμένα με ταλαιπωρεί και ένα άλλο σύμπτωμα, δεν μπορ'ω να πάρω την "μεγάλη ανάσα".....προσπαθω συνέχεια να πάρω ανάσα και ενώ δεν χρειάζεται με αποτέλεσμα να μη βοηθάω τον εαυτό μου, να πιέζομαι και να προκαλώ και έκτακτες και ζαλαδα.....

----------


## Alex89

Σήμερα πέρασα πάλι μια απο τις πιο δύσκολες ημέρες όλη η εβδομάδα βέβαια αλλά σήμερα παρά είχα εκτακτες .
Έφτασα σε σημείο να πω τον αδερφό μου να με παει στο νοσοκομείο δεν αισθανόμουν καλά άπειρες εκτακτες δεν μπορούσα να τις σταματήσω έλεγα τώρα θα παθώ θροβωνσει και θα παθώ έμφραγμα η εγκεφαλικό τόσες εκτακτες , αλλά λόγο εγωισμού δεν τον είπα 
όλοι μου λένε δεν έχεις τίποτα αλλά εγώ υποφέρω !!
Δεν μπορω παιδιά να καταλάβω τη συμβαίνει αυτό το πράγμα ειναι πάνω απο εμένα Με ξεπερνάει εντάξει ήταν πολύ αγχωτικη ημερα αξέρω αγχώθηκα πολύ οχι για το τίποτα βέβαια αλλά απο το πρωί που ξύπνησα είχα μπαμ εκτακτες έλεος .
Τι άλλο να κανω να ξανά κανω εξετάσεις , έχω και αυτά τα τενορμιν και φοβάμαι να τα πάρω αλλά όπως παει η κατάσταση θα πάρω καμία μέρα μισό και όλο λέω να τα αποφύγω .

Να ειναι απο το πολύ άγχος που μάλλον δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστών και μου βγαίνει εκεί να ειναι οργανικό τι να συμβαίνει εγώ ένα έχω να πω ότι η ποιότητα της ζωής μου ειναι στο μηδέν δεν ζω απλά επιβωνω και λέω α ωραία δεν είχα εκτακτες σήμερα για να δώ αύριο , κάθομαι με παρέα με φίλους για καφέ και χανομαι μετράω κρυφά τους σφυγμούς νιώθω πολλές διακοπές στο λεπτό με πιάνει θυμός επειδή αυτό συμβαίνει συνέχεια και δεν μπορω να απολαύσω τίποτα .
Θυμάμαι όλοι θέλανε να κάνουν παρέα μαζί μου με περνά τηλ για καφέ τους έκανα έλεγα αστεία πέρναγα σούπερ , και τώρα κάθομαι λίγο μιλάω για να έλεγχο την καρδια μου πως χτυπάει και εάν καμία φορά ξεφεύγει το μυαλό και ηρεμώ με κάποιο τροπο ξανά επαναφέρω την σκέψη και ο χτύπος γίνετε σκατα .
Έκανα και την αυτό κριτή μου παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πια , πως θα το περάσω είπα το καλοκαίρι που με έπιασε ότι θα το είχα λύσει το θεμα αλλά αυτό επιμένει και δεν με καταλαβαίνει κανείς δεν ειμαι τρελός .

----------


## Menia76

Αlex προσπαθησε να ηρεμισεις ολοι οσοι το ζουμε ξερουμε οτι δεν εισαι τρελος αλλα προσπαθησε να μην σε τρελανει ολο αυτο.Σιγουρα δεν εχεις τιποτα οργανικο αλλα φταιει αυτο το καταραμενο το αγχος.Προσπαθησε να αδιαφορισεις οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι....παρε την σκεψη σου απο εκει.

----------


## Alex89

Menia μου πως να ηρεμήσω που μέσα στην ημέρα σκάει και απο μια ταχυκαρδια αίσθημα παλμων δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω εκεί που κάθομαι κοντεύει να φύγει η καρδια και χτυπάει ακανόνιστα ;
Τη να φταει το αγχος , μπορεί να μου προκαλεί τέτοια συμπτώματα άντε να μην έχω διάθεση το καταλαβαίνω αλλά να έχω διάθεση να κανω γυμναστική παρά ότι έχω πολλές εκτακτες να βγαίνω έξω να περνάω καλά και να έχω τέτοιο θεμα με την καρδια μου ;
Βλέπω 50αριδες που καπνίζουν πίνουν και ειναι καλύτερα απο εμένα και εγώ φοβάμαι να πιω καφέ για να μην έχω ταχύπαλμια και εκτακτες αν ειναι δυνατόν .
Να πάω για holder και υπέρηχο θα με κοροϊδεύει και ο γιατρός ;
Αυτά παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πάνω που μου πέρασαν οι ταχύπαλμιες ξανά ήρθαν πιο αποφασιστικές δεν ξέρω τι να κανω !!

----------


## κυριακι

> Menia μου πως να ηρεμήσω που μέσα στην ημέρα σκάει και απο μια ταχυκαρδια αίσθημα παλμων δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω εκεί που κάθομαι κοντεύει να φύγει η καρδια και χτυπάει ακανόνιστα ;
> Τη να φταει το αγχος , μπορεί να μου προκαλεί τέτοια συμπτώματα άντε να μην έχω διάθεση το καταλαβαίνω αλλά να έχω διάθεση να κανω γυμναστική παρά ότι έχω πολλές εκτακτες να βγαίνω έξω να περνάω καλά και να έχω τέτοιο θεμα με την καρδια μου ;
> Βλέπω 50αριδες που καπνίζουν πίνουν και ειναι καλύτερα απο εμένα και εγώ φοβάμαι να πιω καφέ για να μην έχω ταχύπαλμια και εκτακτες αν ειναι δυνατόν .
> Να πάω για holder και υπέρηχο θα με κοροϊδεύει και ο γιατρός ;
> Αυτά παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πάνω που μου πέρασαν οι ταχύπαλμιες ξανά ήρθαν πιο αποφασιστικές δεν ξέρω τι να κανω !!


alex καλησπερα.Πριν απο 15 περιπου χρονια ημουν στην αφηβεια και ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με τις εκτακτες λογω σωματοποιησης του αγχους.Ομως το ξεπερασα.Να εχεις παντα στον νου σου οτι ολα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα εμφανιζονται ακομη και οταν νιωθεις καλα για πολυ καιρο μετα.δεν πρεπει να τους δινεις σημασια.Να μην σε αναστατωνουν και να λες καλως τες και παλι για να μου θυνιζουν οτι αγχωθηκα πολυ και ταλαιπωρησα τον οργανισμο μου παλι.μετα απο καιρο θα τις αντιμετωπιζεις χωρις να σε αναστατωνουν.εμενα μου πηρε σχεδον ενα χρονο για να εξαλειψουν τα συμπτωματα.Μετα εμφανιστηκαν με διαφορετικο τροπο αλλη ιστορια.Τελικα πρεπει μονος σου να βρεις τον τροπο να τις ξεπερασεις.εγω ξαπλωνα και εβλεπα τηλεοραση ελληνικε ταινιες για να ξεχνιεται το μυαλο μου.Παρε την σκεψη σου απο εκει ακομη και αν εχεις συμπτωματα.

----------


## Alex89

Γεια σου Κυριακι εντάξει μπορεί να ειναι αγχος αλλά έχω όλη την ημέρα εκτακτες δεν χτυπάει σωστά η καρδια μου και μετά σκάει και η ταχυκαρδια μαζί με εκτακτες και κάτι σαν ρεύμα και μου κόβονται τα πόδια .
Μπορεί να πάρω τηλ τον καρδιολόγο μου να κανω μια στεφανιογραφια και ξανά υπέρηχο , και η μάνα μου με αποτρέπει γιατί μάλλον κατάλαβε ότι ειναι απο το αγχος γιατί δεν έχω δουλειά και αυτό με φθειρει και το μυαλό μου ειμαι εκεί , φαντάσου ότι δεν μπορω να κανω σχέση αυτό το διάστημα ,ήμουν με μια κοπέλα ένα βράδυ απο την ταραχή μου Πάρο όλου που ήμουν καλά είχα μια ταχυκαρδια τρελάθηκα μαζί με εκτακτες όλη τη νύχτα αστά να πανε το μυαλό ειναι συνέχεια εκεί τι να κανω εγώ δεν ήμουν έτσι !!

----------


## κυριακι

προσπαθησε να μην το σκευτεσαι.βαλε αλλα πραγματα στο μυαλο σου και οταν παθαινεις μην δινεις σημασια θα περασει πολυσ καιροσ που ενω θα λεσ οτι νιωθεις καλα θα σε πιανουν οι παλμοι και οι ταχυκαρδιες.Αν δεν τα καταφερεις μονο σου συντομα θα πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε ειδικο για να σε βοηθησει.Μην το αφηνεις να δουλευει μεσα σου.Ξεριζωσε το με οποινδηποτε τροπο.Εγω το προσπαθουσα μονη και παντα μου αφηνε καταλοιπα καθως ξεπερνουσα τις σωματοποιησεις μου

----------


## Alex89

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κυριακή μου να ξέρεις ότι τις συμβουλές τις διαβάζω συνέχεια όπως και απο όλα τα παιδιά για να μεταφέρω αυτό το μήνυμα όσο πιω μέσα μου μπορω για να σταματήσουν όλα αυτά .
Επίσης ο φόβος ειναι που τα κάνει όλα γιατί πάντα λέω στον ευατο μου να μην φοβάμαι αλλά όταν σκάνε οι εκτακτες και η ταχυκαρδια έρχετε στο μυαλό μου ότι κουράζεται πολύ η καρδια μου απο αυτά και αγχώνομαι πιο πολύ να μην παθώ κάτι .
Κάθομαι να τα βρω με τον ευατο μου κλείνω τα μάτι και σκέφτομαι εικόνες ενός κρατώ τους σφυγμούς φέρνω πρόσωπα καταστάσεις όταν φέρνω την εικόνα της καρδιάς κανω διακοπή στον σφυγμό και μετά τσουκ έκτακτη η όταν μετράω τον σφυγμό νιώθω κενό .
Διαπίστωσα ότι έχω μια εμμονή φόβο με την καρδια μου το οποίο όλο αυτό γενα τα συμπτώματα πιστεύω!!

----------


## SpyroKo

Αλεξ, να σε ρωτήσω. Μήπως εκεί που ξαπλώνεις νιώθεις την καρδιά σου να χτυπά (χωρίς να έχεις το χέρι σου στο λαιμό η στον καρπό σου) και μετά νιώθεις να χάνει ένα χτύπο και έχεις για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα ένα κρύο ιδρώτα και ένα αίσθημα φόβου και όταν ο χτύπος επανέρχεται είσαι και πάλι οκ? Μήπως εκεί που κάθεσαι νιώθεις μια ηρεμία λες και δεν υπάρχει χτύπος και τρομοκράτησε και αρχίζουν μετά τα καρδιοχτύπια? Μήπως για ανεξήγητους λόγους η καρδιά σου σφυροκοπάει οπότε να ναι χωρίς να υπάρχει αιτία άγχους? Φοβάσαι μην σταματήσει η καρδιά σου οποιαδήποτε στιγμή? Αν έχεις όλα αυτά τότε χωρίς να είμαι ψυχολόγος η γιατρός δεν κάνω διάγνωση πιστεύω πως έχεις καρδιοφοβία. Είναι ένα παρακλάδι της αγχώδης διαταραχής.. Τα είχα και εγώ όλα αυτά που λες.. Δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια γιατί φοβόμουνα πως δεν θα ξυπνήσω ποτέ, φοβόμουνα εκεί που έκανα ποδήλατο πως αν η καρδιά μου αντέξει και πάαααρα πολλά αλλά παραδείγματα.. Ένα έχω να σου πω φίλε Aλεξ. Είναι απόλυτα ακίνδυνο και δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα από αυτό. Είναι απλά μια φοβία που σωματοποιείται. H καρδιά σου αντέχει και με το παραπάνω. Δηλαδή οι αθλητές που οι καρδιά τους φτάνει τους 120 και 130 κάθε μέρα τι σημαίνει ότι θα πεθάνουν στα 30? Επειδή η καρδιά τους σφυροκωπα κάθε μέρα? Μην το σκέφτεσαι. Άσε την καρδιά να κάνει την δουλειά της. Εμπιστεύσου την. Δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα.. Έχεις ακόμα πολλαααα χρόνια μπροστά σου.. Θα με θυμηθείς.. μια μέρα θα γελάς με όλα αυτά που περνάς..

----------


## μυρτω93

alex και εγω πριν μπω σ αυτο το forum νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη με εκτακτες σ αυτη την ηλικια..τωρα πλεον δεν τις φοβαμαι τοσο αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν μου χαλανε και την διαθεση..απλα δεν εχω εντονο φοβο οτι κατι θα παθω! παρολο αυτα αυτες συνεχιζουν καθε μερα..μπορει να εχει δικιο η κυριακη που λεει οτι ακομα και αν νιωθουμε καλυτερα τα συμπτωματα δεν φευγουν ευκολα..δεν εισαι μονος παντως! και εγω τα ιδια αισθανομουν και ζηλευα τον κοσμο που ζουσε φυσιολογικα! εγω δεν πινω ουτε καφεδες ουτε αλκοολ..ο φοβος μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να ζω φυσιολογικα.. προφανως ολοι τις ιδιες σκεψεις κανουμε και τα ιδια αισθανομαστε! θελω να σου πω επισης οτι καλο θα ταν να μην αφησεις τον εαυτο σου τελειως αβοηθητο στο ψυχολογικο κομματι εννοω..και εγω δυσκολευομουν πολυ να πιστεψω οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι ψυχολογικο αλλα μετα απο θεραπεια που ξεκινησα ειδα βελτιωση..οχι μεγαλη αλλα τουλαχιστον μου δινει δυναμη να το παλεψω.. μακαρι μια μερα να μπορεσουμε να το ξεπεραασουμε οπως τα καταφεραν και αλλα παιδια!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Αλεξ, να σε ρωτήσω. Μήπως εκεί που ξαπλώνεις νιώθεις την καρδιά σου να χτυπά (χωρίς να έχεις το χέρι σου στο λαιμό η στον καρπό σου) και μετά νιώθεις να χάνει ένα χτύπο και έχεις για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα ένα κρύο ιδρώτα και ένα αίσθημα φόβου και όταν ο χτύπος επανέρχεται είσαι και πάλι οκ? Μήπως εκεί που κάθεσαι νιώθεις μια ηρεμία λες και δεν υπάρχει χτύπος και τρομοκράτησε και αρχίζουν μετά τα καρδιοχτύπια? Μήπως για ανεξήγητους λόγους η καρδιά σου σφυροκοπάει οπότε να ναι χωρίς να υπάρχει αιτία άγχους? Φοβάσαι μην σταματήσει η καρδιά σου οποιαδήποτε στιγμή? Αν έχεις όλα αυτά τότε χωρίς να είμαι ψυχολόγος η γιατρός δεν κάνω διάγνωση πιστεύω πως έχεις καρδιοφοβία. Είναι ένα παρακλάδι της αγχώδης διαταραχής.. Τα είχα και εγώ όλα αυτά που λες.. Δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια γιατί φοβόμουνα πως δεν θα ξυπνήσω ποτέ, φοβόμουνα εκεί που έκανα ποδήλατο πως αν η καρδιά μου αντέξει και πάαααρα πολλά αλλά παραδείγματα.. Ένα έχω να σου πω φίλε Aλεξ. Είναι απόλυτα ακίνδυνο και δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα από αυτό. Είναι απλά μια φοβία που σωματοποιείται. H καρδιά σου αντέχει και με το παραπάνω. Δηλαδή οι αθλητές που οι καρδιά τους φτάνει τους 120 και 130 κάθε μέρα τι σημαίνει ότι θα πεθάνουν στα 30? Επειδή η καρδιά τους σφυροκωπα κάθε μέρα? Μην το σκέφτεσαι. Άσε την καρδιά να κάνει την δουλειά της. Εμπιστεύσου την. Δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα.. Έχεις ακόμα πολλαααα χρόνια μπροστά σου.. Θα με θυμηθείς.. μια μέρα θα γελάς με όλα αυτά που περνάς..


spyroKo,ποσο δικιο εχεις για τους αθλητες...αλλα δυστυχως για εμας(οσους υποφερουν απ αυτες τις ενοχλησεις)εμεις τα νιωθουμε στα καλα του καθουμενου και οχι μονο οταν τρεχουμε!Οσο για την καρδιοφοβια,ναι,εχεις δικιο,ειναι 100% μια απ τις διαταραχες αγχους και μαλιστα βαρβατη!!Θελει οχι μονο να ειμαστε δυνατοι για να το αντιμετοπισουμε αλλα να νιωθουμε σαν στρατιωτες στον πολεμο με τα ΤΕΡΑΤΑ!

----------


## Alex89

Σπύρο έχεις δίκιο για την καρδιοφοβια , αυτό ειναι τελικά διαβάζοντας το ποστ μου έγραψες όταν διάβαζα αυτά που μου έγραψες έχει πάλι ταχυκαρδια και εκτακτες πιο πριν ήμουν μια χαρά δηλαδή υπάρχει ο φόβος ότι η καρδια μου ειναι άρρωστη απο όλες αυτές τις εκτακτες και ταχυκαεδιες και φοβάμαι να ζωριστω λιγάκι αφού για αυτό όταν τρέχω και ξεκουράζομαι έχω εκτακτες γιατί νιώθω την φυσιολογική ταχυκαρδια απο το τρέξιμο και Τσακ έκτακτη απο το φόβο και πάλι τα ίδια .
Θα το νικήσω που θα παει .
Απλώς ήθελα να πάω να κανω υπέρηχο να δώ μήπως άλλαξε κάτι στην καρδια μου απο τον Ιουνίου δηλαδή απο τις εκτακτες- ταχυκαρδια μην έγινε κανένα θεμα τι λέτε να κανω ;
Η μάνα μου με αποτρέπει γιατί καταλαβαι ότι έχω ψυχολογικό και εάν πάω πάλι σε καρδιολόγο δεν θα το ξεπεράσω !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν ειναι το θεμα το οτι αν δεν πας στον καρδιολογο δεν θα το ξεπερασεις,το θεμα ειναι να συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι ειμαστε(εγω εδω & χρονια!)υποχονδριοι και αυτη η παθηση ειναι πολυ ζορικη!Θελει καθημερινο και συνεχωμενο αγωνα για να κανεις με το μυαλο σου δουλεια με την οποια θα αντιμετοπισεις αυτη τη βασανιστικη(για το μυαλο αλλα & το σωμα)παθηση!Αυτο(το οτι θελεις οποσδηποτε να ξαναπας στον γιατρο μπας και αλλαξε κατι μεσα σε τοσο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα)ειναι ενα απ τα πολλα συμπτωματα της υποχονδριασης....σιγα σιγα γινεται εμμονη,οποτε εχεις να κανεις με πολυ δυσκολη περιπτωση!Τα χω περασει(και εξακολουθω...),οποτε σε καταλαβαινω.....

----------


## Alex89

Λύση σε όλο αυτό το θεμα ;
Δεν θέλω να με κρατήσει πίσω όλο αυτό το θεμα , γενικά το αν ειμαι υποχονδριος μπορεί και να ειμαι απο ότι διάβασα πως νιώθει .
Εντάξει όπως όλοι μας αυτό το σύμπτωμα δεν το προς περνάς και έτσι έχει να κάνει με την καρδια .
Όσο και εάν προσπαθώ να τρομάζει να σκυρτα συνέχεια η καρδια .
Αλλά απο όσα έχω διαβάσει δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και αλλιώς πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε .
Το θεμα ειναι να ειναι το μυαλό απασχολημένο να μην προλαβαίνει να σκεφτεί .
Εμένα παιδιά επειδυνωθηκε επειδή ειμαι άνεργος απο το Πάσχα και δεν μπορω να εκτονωθω κάπου κάτι πρέπει να κανω να μάθω καμία ξένη γλώσσα ακόμη για να ξεχνιέμαι !!

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά είμαι πολύ χάλια παρά ότι προσπαθώ τα συμπτώματα καθημερινό φαινόμενο ξυπνώ και κοιμάμαι με αυτό το θέμα ταχύ καρδιές πολύ έντονες με σφίξιμο και μούδιασμα στο αριστερό μου στήθος τι γίνετε ;
Οι γονείς τηλ σε άλλον καρδιολόγο για να με δει θα πάμε και σε άλλον να δούμε τι γίνετε . 
Εντάξει μπορεί να είναι στο μυαλό μου λένε να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά παιδιά είμαι χάλια ο σφυγμός μου σταματάει δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό στους 10 πχ σφυγμούς οι 5 είναι παυσεις !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλε μου Αλεξ,σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!Εχω ζησει ολο αυτο το βασανο(και κατα καιρους το βιωνω εντονα,ακομα!).Υπομονη,δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο,υπομονη και να ξερεις οτι θα περασει,σιγουρα,οσο και απιστευτο να σου φαινεται,ναι,θα κανει τον μεγαααλο και βασανιστικο κυκλο του και θα φυγει....θα το περασουμε μαζι,θα ειμαστε ολοι μαζι εδω να δινουμε κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλο!

----------


## Alex89

Αχ Ρανη μου να ξέρες τι πέρασα τόσο έντονη ταχύ καρδιά δεν ξανά ένιωσα έχα μια παράξενη έκτακτη σαν να τρέμει η καρδιά σαν να έχω σαν φαγούρα μέσα στο στομάχι βάζω το χέρι να το νιώσω και ξεκίνησε η ταχύ καρδιά με πέρναγε η ιδέα ότι θα παύω εγκεφαλικό από την ταχύ καρδιά και να μην σταματάει ξαπλώνω στο κρεβάτι και φωνάζω την μάνα μου νερό και με το που βάζω σταμάτησε η ταχύ καρδιά και ήρθε ο σφυγμός στο φυσιολογικό .
Κάθομαι μέσα στο μπάνιο και πήγε να πιάσει το παράπονο δεν το επέτρεψα στον ευταο να κλάψω σηκώθηκα και βόλτα .
Το θέμα είναι πάω για καφέ και στο δρόμο που βαδίζω η καρδιά κάνει έκτακτες δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό !!!

----------


## greenblue

Φίλε alex89 μου ήταν αδύνατον να διαβάσω όλα τα μηνύματα που προηγήθηκαν διότι είναι πολλά , οπότε και δεν ξέρω τι σου έχουν γράψει οι υπόλοιποι, ωστόσο από αυτά που περιγράφεις αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρόκειται για έναν φαύλο κύκλο στον οποίο έχεις πέσει ο οποίος ξεκινάει απ το άγχος σου , δημιουργεί ταχυκαρδίες ,οι ταχυκαρδίες σε φοβίζουν και αγχώνεσαι ξανά μήπως έχεις κάτι κακό και φοβάσαι κ.ο.κ Όλο αυτό θα σταματήσει μόνο αν πάψεις να φοβάσαι τις ταχυκαρδίες. Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να το ξεπεράσει με το δικό του ρυθμό και μην τρομάζεις. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι που παρουσιάζουμε ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα έχουμε περάσει απο αυτό το στάδιο της ταχυκαρδίας. Κανείς δεν πέθανε!Μην φοβάσαι και μην έχεις ανασφάλειες.Όλα καλά θα πάνε , φτάνει να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου!

----------


## Alex89

Έχεις δίκαιο ότι έχω πέσει στον φαύλο κύκλο από εκεί που το καλοκαίρι έλεγα σε άλλους ότι είναι όλα από το άγχος τώρα ζητώ βοήθεια .
Κάποιες φορές που συμβαίνει νομίζω έχω οργανικό πρόβλημα όταν ηρεμώ λέω αφού είμαι καλά γιατί το παθαίνω τι μου συμβαίνει .
Φαντάσου θέλω να ελέγχω συνέχεια την καρδιά έχω τρελαθεί τέλος .

----------


## Alex89

Γεια χαρά σε όλους τους φίλους μου !!!
Εκεί που προσπαθώ να ξεπεράσω τις έκτακτες και την ταχύ καρδιά έχω και άλλο σύμπτωμα .
Τα αυτιά μου ώρες ώρες άκου ένα ζζζζζζζζζζζζ δεν ξέρω τι είναι πάλι αυτό και σαν να με πονάνε .
Νιώθω επίσης το πρόσωπο μου να μιρμιγκιαζει , τι στο καλό συμβαίνει εκεί που ηρεμώ απο το ένα να εμφανίζεται υο άλλο .

----------


## Alex89

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια είμαι πολύ χάλια .
Αρχίζω και αρρωσταίνω και ψυχολογικά έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να κλαίω σαν μικρό παιδί για το τι μου συμβαίνει δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω τίποτα πλέον οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες με αρωστησαν , και συνέχεια ταχύ καρδιές με πόνο στο στήθος δεν μπορώ άλλο οι δικοί μου δεν καταλαβαίνουν και δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν .θα παθω κανένα μεγάλο κακό έτσι όπως πανε τα πράγματα !!

----------


## SpyroKo

Ρε Αλεξ!! Όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις ΌΛΑ είναι συμπτώματα άγχους. Τα είχα και εγώ και τα είχαμε και όλοι μας... Γιατί σε φοβίζουν? Θα αλλάξεις κάτι άμα φοβάσαι και αγχώνεσαι? Θυμάσαι σε ένα άλλο ποστ που βάζαμε στοιχήματα? Ξεκινά να βάζεις στοιχήματα με τον εαυτό σου και να τα νίκας. 
Πρώτα απ όλα. Πες πως ότι και αν νιώθεις (έκτακτες, πόνοι στο στήθος, και ότι άλλο φανταστείς) απλά να συνεχίσεις σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα. Έτσι κιαλλιος τόσο καιρό που τα έχεις όλα αυτά δεν θα έπρεπε μέχρι τώρα να είχε γίνει κάτι? το οτιδήποτε? Δεν έχει γίνει όμως.. και είμαι σίγουρος πως ούτε πρόκειτε να γίνει. Η κατάσταση σου θα παραμείνει ακριβώς έτσι όπως είναι τώρα. Το πολύ πολύ να αναπτύξεις κιαλλα "αθώα" συμπτώματα και να σε τρομάξουν ακόμα πιο πολύ. Ο φόβος φέρνει φόβο. Πρέπει ΕΣΎ να σταματήσεις να το σκέφτεσαι. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο να μην το σκέφτεσαι αλλά κάντο στην άκρη. Δέξου το γεγονός ότι τα παθαίνεις όλα αυτά. Πες στο άγχος σου "ΟΚ χτυπά κιαλλο να δούμε που θα φτάσεις", παίξε λίγο μαζί του.. Είναι βάσανο το ξέρω ρε Αλεξ.. και αυτό στα αυτιά και εγώ το είχα.. και μάλιστα από το ένα μου αυτί κοβόταν τελείως η ακοή για 10 λεπτά και μετά πάλι αυτό το ζζζζζζζζζζζ.... Δεν έχει να λέει.. Τα συμπτώματα όσο έρχονται τόσο θα τα σκέφτεσαι και τόσο θα επανέρχονται πιο δυνατά. Πρέπει κάπου να σπάσεις της αλυσίδες και να τα γράψεις λίγο στα τέτοια σου όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Είναι απλά συμπτώματα. Θέλει χρόνο να τα ξεχάσεις αλλά μην σταματάς να προσπαθείς. Είναι κρίμα ρε γαμώτο να ξέρεις πως δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα αλλά να συνεχίζεις να το σκέφτεσαι. Είναι τα συμπτώματα λίγο ακραία γιατί έχουν να κάνουν με ζωτικά όργανα όπως η καρδιά και προκαλούν τρόμο. Αλλά όλα αυτά επειδή τα σκέφτεσαι. Είχα ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις, τα ίδια συμπτώματα όπως όλοι μας.. Αλλά πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να φύγεις από αυτό τον φαύλο κύκλο. Έλα Αλεξ! Απέδειξε ότι είσαι δυνατός! Εδώ σε θέλω στα δύσκολα. Στα εύκολα όλοι είμαστε ξεφτέρια! Έφτασε ο καιρός να το σταματήσεις.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δικιο εχεις σε ΟΛΑ SpyroKo!Ξερεις ομως ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να νιωθεις οτι δεν δουλευει σωστα η καρδια σου ΚΑΘΕ μερα,γιατι δεν προκειται για νυχι η για δαχτυλο......ειναι καρδια,οποτε αυτο απο μονο του φοβιζει!Βεβαια,το οτι φοβιζει,δεν το αφηνει να περασει και το κανει χειροτερο το συμπτωμα,γι αυτο και μιλαμε απο εκει και περα για φαυλο κυκλο!Εγω για παραδειγμα,εκτος απ τον φοβο με την καρδια,εδω & ενα χρονο εχω το εξης,μετα τις 12 το μεσημερι,κοκκινιζει το προσωπο μου(μαγουλα)και νιωθω καψιμο.Αυτοματα πιστευω οτι εχω πιεση....την εχω τσεκαρει και με την καρδιολογο και οντως ανεβαζα(δηλαδη κοντα στο 15)και μου ειχε πει οτι ναι μεν ειναι οντως πιεση αλλα επειδη ξερει τον φοβο μου και τον τροπο σκεψης μου,αυτο το κανει χειροτερο!Μου ειχε πει να μην παρω απο τωρα χαπια αλλα αν καποιες φορες νιωσω πολυ ασχημα,να χω στην καβατζα καποιο.Ασε που εχω ενα ηλεκτρονικο και ανα 10 λεπτα την μετραω....τραγικο για την ηλικια μου!Απλα εχει κατσει στο μυαλο μου οτι αν αυτο γινεται για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,θα ερθει το εγκεφαλικο....που η καρδιολογος μου εχει πει οτι αυτο γινεται μονο σε ανθρωπους που εχουν για χρονια & χωρις να το ξερουν,μεγαλη πιεση......αλλα ειπαμε,οι υποχονδριοι ετσι ειναι,αλλα τους λενε ΟΙ γιατροι και αυτοι αλλα εχουν "κατσικωσει" στην γκλαβα τους!!

----------


## SpyroKo

Αν ξέρω λέει? Ένιωθα κάποιος να στύβει κυριολεκτικά την καρδιά μου όλη την ώρα. Αλλά ηρέμησα για ένα λεπτό. Είπα στον εαυτό μου " Σπύρο κοίτα.. και να πεθάνεις... δεν θα το ξέρεις και θα κρατήσει 1 δευτερόλεπτο. Έτσι μέχρι τότε, κοίτα να περνάς καλά από το να αγχώνεσαι για το αν θα πεθάνεις εξετίας της καρδιάς σου η όχι." Γιατί λίγο πολύ όταν έχουμε καρδιοφοβία αυτόματα αναπτύσεται σε θανατοφοβία. Θα μιλήσω λίγο έξω από τα δόντια και ειλικρινά χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω η να τρομάξω κάποιον. Αν νομίζετε πως δεν θα αντέξετε σταματήστε να διαβάζετε τώρα.

Ο κύριος λόγος που νιώθουμε έτσι είναι γιατί έχουμε πλέον καταλάβει πόσο ευάλωτοι είμαστε σε αρρώστιες και στον θάνατο. Βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στις ειδήσεις πως ένας 30χρόνος εκεί που έπλενε το αμάξι του πέθανε από ανακοπή. Η βλέπουμε τις επιδημίες και της αρρώστιες όπως καρκίνος και γρίπη των πουλερικών και αλλά τέτοια που άνθρωποι σαν και εμάς τις περνάνε και λες "Λες να είμαι ο επόμενος?" Και μετά όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις περνάνε και νιώθουμε αυτά που νιώθουμε γιατί το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να τα ελέγξει όλα μαζί. Οπότε κάτι που δεν θέλουμε να παραδεχτούμε είναι ότι ΌΝΤΟΣ φοβόμαστε τον θάνατο. Αλλά δεν πρέπει.. Ο θάνατος δεν είναι τίποτα. Είμαστε μικροργανισμοί πάνω σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη και άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν κάθε μέρα. Αλλά δεν αξίζει να μπλέκεις με αυτές τις σκέψεις.. Υπάρχουν επίσης άνθρωποι που πεθαίνουν στα 80 τους με τις καλλίτερες προυποθέσεις. Τι και αν είσαι εσύ ένας από αυτούς? μπορεί ναι μπορεί και όχι. Αλλά άμα είσαι? θα συνεχίζεις να ζεις μια ζωή μέσα στο άγχος για το ΑΝ θα πεθάνεις και όταν τελικά θα φτάσεις σε μια ηλικία να πεις στον εαυτό σου.. "Ε είδες τελικά? δεν έπαθα και τίποτα.. τζάμπα αγχονομουνα και έχανα χρόνο από την ζωή μου". Τώρα άμα πεθάνεις για οποιονδήποτε λόγο είτε από καρδιά είτε από αρρώστια είτε από ένα ατύχημα πραγματικά δεν έχει να λέει.. Απλά συνέβει... είναι μια πραγματικότητα που πρέπει να την δεχτούμε. Ούτε μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε ούτε τίποτα. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να πεθάνουμε ας χαρούμε την ζωή που έχουμε. Απλά είναι λίγο μη λογικό το να ΖΕΙΣ και να αγχώνεσαι για το αν θα πεθάνεις που στις δικιές μας υποθέσεις είμαστε ακόμα πιο τραγικοί γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν έχουμε κανένα απόλυτος παθολογικό πρόβλημα...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν ειναι λιγο "μη λογικο" το να αγχωνεσαι για το οτι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη θα πεθανεις χωρις να σου εχουν βρει κατι παθολογικο,απλα ειναι τερατωδες!!!!!!!Ειναι σαν να περπατας μεσα στη λιακαδα και να σκεφτεσαι οτι "μπορει ξαφνικα" να σε χτυπησει ενας κεραυνος...οποτε τι λογικη να υπαρχει σε αυτο?Ειναι με μαθηματικη ακριβεια,το σπρωξιμο του ιδιου μας του εαυτου στην τρελα!

----------


## Menia76

Αχ..παιδια σας διαβαζω και βλεπω ποσο δικιο εχετε....ειναι παρολογο ολο αυτο το παιχνιδι του μυαλου.Πολλες φορες βλεπω ανθρωπους με καρκινο να μιλουν με τοσο αγαπη για τη ζωη ...να λαχταρουν να ζησουν για να χαρουν τα παιδια τους ...και εμεις τα εχουμε ολα και δεν τα χαιρομαστε....βασανιζουμε το σωμα μας...αλλα για μενα μετα απο αρκετη σκεψη ...πιστευω οτι ολο αυτο που ζουμε ειναι ο καρκινος της ψυχης...που σε τρωει σε διαλυει και δεν μπορεις να απαλαγεις απο αυτον.Μπορει να μην ειναι παθολογικο αλλα οποιος δεν το ζει δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι,ειναι ετσι,ειναι καρκινος ψυχης!Δεν υπαρχει αμφισβητηση!Το μυαλο κολλαει,δημιουργει καποιο προβλημα(οτι πασχει δηλαδη απο κατι)και μετα το ζει.....οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,θελει καθημερινη μαχη για να το πολεμησεις και αν οχι να το ξεπερασεις,να μην το αφηνεις να σου στερει τις στιγμες της ζωης σου.....ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ!

----------


## Alex89

Δεν πάλευετε άλλο ρε παιδιά αυτό βάσανο .
Τι ωραία ήταν η ζωή μου πριν ξεσπάσει όλο αυτό το θέμα , είχα πάντα μια δυο εκτακτες αραιά και που όχι αυτό το κακό άπειρες κάθε ημέρα .
Με μαλώνουν που πίνω καφέ - αλκοόλ και με χαλάει για νιώθω σαν καρδιοπάθειες , έχω φίλους που πίνουν 2-3 φραπεδες την ημέρα μπύρες κτλπ και δεν έχουν κανένα θέμα .
προσπαθούν και οι γονείς μου να με πείσουν να μην το σκέφτομαι είναι όμως πολύ δύσκολο .
Λέω να πάω να μιλήσω με τον καρδιολόγο μου μήπως και καταφέρω να ξεκόλλησε και να μου κάνει έναν υπέρηχο γιατί κόλλησε πάλι το μυαλό και νομίζω ότι απο την έντονη ταχύ καρδιά και εκτακτες έχω τελικά και ποιο θέμα μπας και ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό μου.

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά σήμερα μου είπε ένας γνωστός ότι είχα εκτακτες συστολες για πολλούς μήνες και μετά έπαθε κρίση κολπικης μαρμαρυγινης απο τις πολλές εκτακτες .
Επειδή όταν το άκουσα μπήκαν φίλοι στα αυτιά μου σκέφτομαι για κατάλυση!
Δεν μπορώ άλλο πρέπει κάτι να κάνω !!

----------


## SpyroKo

Είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις που η κολπική μαρμαρυγή προκαλεί έντονα συμπτώματα και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε θάνατο. Συνήθως τέτοιες είναι οι περιπτώσεις εκείνες που η κολπική μαρμαρυγή οφείλεται σε σοβαρή οργανική καρδιακή νόσο ή συνδέεται με σύνδρομο Wolf-Parkinson-White
Αυτο το εκανα κοπυ πειστ απο μια σελιδα που βρηκα για σενα. Μπορει να το εχεις ελεγξει ηδη. Αλλα εμενα αλλο με απασχολει, εφοσον εχεις παει σε καρδιολογο και δεν σου εχει βρει κατι, γιατι αγχωνεσαι για το αν θα παθεις κατι τετοιο? Αγχωνεσαι παρα πολυ και δεν πρεπει.. Ξερεις οτι εχεις αγχωδης διαταραχη και πως αυτο ειναι η αιτια και οχι επειδη εχεις χαλασμενη καρδια. Εισαι πολυ νεος για να παθεις κατι τετοιο... Αυτος που στο ειπε ποσο χρονων ειναι? Ξερεις αμα ειχε αλλο προβλημα με την καρδια του? Ξερεις τιποτα απο το ιστορικο του? Η απλα το ακουσες και υποθετεις οτι θα παθεις το ιδιο? Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος που το ιοθετεις και καλο θα ηταν να ρωτησεις εναν ειδικο.

----------


## Alex89

Φίλε μου Σπύρο βοήθησε να κάνω κάτι να το ξεπεράσω πως έπεσα σε αυτό το τέλμα ;
Αγχώνομαι παρά πολύ γιατί με το που ξυπνάω έχω έκτακτη - τρεμούλιασμα της καρδιάς στο στομάχι , δεν το σκέφτομαι και προσπερνάω .
Πάω για δουλειά τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνω χειρονακτικη εργασία έντονη γιατί φτιάχνουμε το σπίτι και έχω έκτακτες μπαμ μπουμ την ώρα που η καρδιά μου είναι σε φυσιολογική ταχύ καρδιά απο την σωματική καταπόνηση και πόνο επίσης .
Οπότε δεν μπορώ με αγχώνει δεν έχω μια οι δυο εκτακτες αλλά ρε παιδιά άπειρες ένας κανονικός σφυγμός μια έκτακτη .
Και το αποκορύφωμα όταν η καρδιά χτυπάει ακανόνιστα και σαν τρελή απο μόνη της !!

----------


## SpyroKo

Φιλε Αλεξ προσπαθω  :Big Grin:  Οταν λες ακανονιστα πως το καταλαβαινεις? μετρας τον σφυγμο σου στον καρπο και νιωθεις οτι χτυπαει ακανονιστα? Η επειδη απλα το νιωθεις στο στηθος σου?

----------


## Alex89

Στο στηθος μου το νιωθω να χτυπαει μια να ανεβαζει στροφες μια να ριχνει και το χειροτερο πονος εκει τα παιζω τελιως .

----------


## μυρτω93

alex προσπαθησε να μην ακους περιπτώσεις αλλες γιατι τις ταυτιζεις με το δικο σου πρόβλημα και γινεσαι χειροτερα! σε ολους εμας το ιδιο συμβαινει! και εμενα μου ειπε καποιος τις προαλλες ότι ειχε εκτακτες και τι του ειπε ο καρδιολόγος και μπηκα στο τρυπακι να αμφισβητω τους γιατρους και να σκέφτομαι διαφορα! νομιζω ότι το γεγονος και μονο ότι ολοι εδώ μεσα εχουμε ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτώματα κατι σημαινει! εχω όλα αυτά που λες και το πρωι και το βραδυ τα πραγματα χειροτερευουν. Σιγουρα ο spyroko εχει απολυτο δικιο τα εχω σκεφτει όλα αυτά απειρες φορες και εχω παραδεχτει στον εαυτο μου ότι το μεγαλο μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι φοβάμαι το θανατο!αλλα επειδη πιστευω ότι η χημεια του εγκεφαλου μου τα χει παιξει είναι δυσκολο να ηρεμησω μονη μου. Αν νιώθεις ότι εχεις φτασει στα ορια σου ζητα βοηθεια μη παιδεύεσαι!

----------


## Alex89

Δεν μας είπες τι του είπε ο καρδιολόγος ;
Μυρτω εσενα όταν σε πιάνει ταχύ καρδιά έχεις πόνο κάτι σαν να βουλώσει η καρδιά και να ξεβουλωνει ένα παράξενο συναίσθημα , διάβασα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί η καρδιά συσπατε έντονα ενώ η βαλβίδα είναι κλειστεί και δημιουργείται υψηλή Υδραυλικής πίεση και έχω αυτό τον πόνο .
Προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω πρώτα απο όλα τη μου συμβαίνει και θέλω να το αντιμετωπίσω φυσικά και να το ξερίζωσω απο μέσα μου !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

ΜΗΝ ακους τι σου λενε οι αλλοι για το δικο σου προβλημα,ΜΗΝ τους ρωτας και προς Θεου,ΜΗΝ ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ....θα σε τρελανει!Ακου που σου λεω....μας επηρεαζουν και μετα τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα!!

----------


## μυρτω93

alex δεν ωφελει πραγματικα να ψάχνεις στο internet απλα γινεσαι χειροτερα!και μην ακους τι λενε οι υπολοιποι.. εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σου και εισαι οκ! μονο αγχος είναι!αυτο προσπαθησε να ελεγξεις... :Smile:

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας θα προσπαθήσω να μην το σκέφτομαι και ούτε να διαβάζω συνέχεια στο Ίντερνετ .
Θα προσπαθήσω να απέχω και απο το φόρουμ για να καταφέρω να τα βγάλω πέρα μόνος μου γιατί αυτή η μάχη είναι για δυο εγώ και εαυτός.

----------


## SpyroKo

Κοιτα Αλεξ, αμα ειναι μονο να το νιωθεις δεν εχει να κανει τιποτα με αυτο που νομιζεις. Εγω ακομα και τωρα τα νιωθω αυτα μερικες φορες αλλα ουτε αγχωνομαι ουτε τιποτα. 
Καθε φορα που μετραω τους σφυγμους μου ειναι γυρω στους 75-80 το οποιο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο και η καρδια μου χτυπαει με ρυθμο. Το τι νιωθω ομως ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο. Νιωθω μεσα στο στηθος μου διαφορα, ακομα και τωρα, απλα δεν δινω σημασια πλεον... Εκτακτες εχω να νιωσω αρκετο καιρο αλλα οι εκτακτες εχουν να κανουν κυριως με τον φοβο. Εγω επειδη δεν φοβαμαι πια δεν εχω εκτακτες. Αλλα το οτι νιωθω μερικες φορες αυτες τις "αρυθμιες" ναι τις νιωθω αλλα ξερω πως δεν προκειται να μου κανουν κακο.

----------


## Alex89

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό πάλι εδώ .
Υπήρχαν μέρες που δεν είχα μια ούτε μια αρρυθμία αλλά υπάρχουν και ημέρες μέχρι και σήμερα που έχω άπειρες, δεν ξέρω την να κάνω όλοι μου λένε να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά δεν γίνετε .
Θέλω να ρωτήσω γιατί συζητώντας με ένα να φίλο μου που είχε τα ίδια μου είπε ότι αυτός είχε στην χειρότερη μέρα του 10-15 και ο καρδιολόγος του είπε ότι πάνω απο 20 αρρυθμίες υπάρχει θέμα δηλαδή εαν η καρδιά είναι συνέχεια με 20 αρρυθμία και πάνω θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος .
Εγώ μόλις το άκουσα μου με ζω σαν τα φίδια γιατί εγώ έχω πάνω απο 200-300 για πλάκα !!
Θα πάω απο δεύτερα στο καρδιολόγο για έναν υπέρηχο να δω τη έγινε μέσα σε 6 μήνες καθημερινών αρρυθμιων .
Δύσκολα Χριστούγεννα θα περάσω !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εμενα παντως,οσοι καρδιολογοι μ εχουν δει(εγω δεν μπορω να σου πω ακριβως αριθμο,αλλα ηταν,και καποιες φορες ειναι ακομα,πολλες)μου εχουν πει οτι αυτες που εχω εγω,δηλαδη οχι απο παθολογικα αιτια αλλα απο αγχος,δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα.Επισης,το χουν γραψει κατα καιρους κι αλλοι εδω σ αυτο το φορουμ.....παντως σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!Ειναι απιστευτα ενοχλητικες,φοβιστικες και γενικα σου χαλανε ολη σου τη διαθεση!Οποιος δεν τις εχει νιωσει δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει....σκετη τυραννια!

----------


## stefamw

Και εγω εχω αρρυθμιες λογω αγχους, εδω και αρκετες μερες. Πηρα συμπληρωμα μαγνησιου, μειωθηκαν αρκετα αλλα δεν σταματησαν.

----------


## VassilisM

Πως νιωθετε τις εκτακτες συστολες?? Εγω αισθανομαι ενα ξαφνικο τρανταγμα στο κεντρο του θωρακα κοντα στον οισοφαγο. Μου εχει συμβει 4-5 φορες να νιωσω 5-6 συνεχομενες τετοιες δονησεις. Με φοβιζουν αρκετα, αλλα δεν νιωθω καποια δυσπνοια η πονο. Επισης αυτη τη δονηση τη νιωθω μερικες φορες κατα τη διαρκεια του σεξ και κυριως λιγο πριν ολοκληρωσω. Το παθαινει αυτο κανεις αλλος?

----------


## Alex89

Βασίλη και εγώ νιώθω ακριβώς τα ίδια και χειρότερα συνεχόμενες εκτακτες .
Απο ότι κατάλαβα εαν συμβαίνουν καθημερινά εκτακτες θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα !

----------


## stefamw

Εγω νιωθω ενα αποτομα φουσκωμα μεσα στο θωρακα, σαν ενα μπαλονακι που παει να φουσκωσει αμεσως μεσα στο στηθος μου. Προκαλει αντανακλαστικο βηχα, αν δεν βηξω νιωθω ενα χτυπο στο τηθος.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εγω νιωθω ενα αποτομα φουσκωμα μεσα στο θωρακα, σαν ενα μπαλονακι που παει να φουσκωσει αμεσως μεσα στο στηθος μου. Προκαλει αντανακλαστικο βηχα, αν δεν βηξω νιωθω ενα χτυπο στο τηθος.


Ακριβως το ιδιο..

----------


## VassilisM

Πολυ ενδιαφερον το παρακατω:

Τι είναι η υποχονδρίαση; 
«Η υποχονδρίαση δεν είναι ασθένεια, αλλά ψυχική διαταραχή που ανήκει στην κατηγορία των “σωματόμορφων διαταραχών”, οι οποίες παλιότερα ήταν γνωστές ως νευρώσεις», μας λέει ο κ. Τάκης. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της, γνωστά σε όλους: Το υποχόνδριο άτομο φοβάται πως πάσχει από μια σοβαρή νόσο και χαρακτηρίζεται από συνεχή και επίμονη ενασχόληση με το σώμα του, έχοντας την αίσθηση ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. «Μάλιστα», αναφέρει ο κ. Τάκης, «η εμμονή αυτή διογκώνεται συνεχώς, παρά τις θετικές ιατρικές εξετάσεις στις οποίες υποβάλλεται το άτομο, και αυτό που συνηθίζουν να λένε όταν ο γιατρός τους καθησυχάζει και τους διαβεβαιώνει πως δεν έχουν τίποτα, είναι πως “ο γιατρός δεν είναι καλός” και ψάχνουν τον επόμενο».
Φανταστικές ασθένειες, πραγματικές αιτίες 
Η υποχονδρίαση δεν είναι… κολλητική. Υπάρχουν, όπως μας ενημερώνει ο ειδικός, διάφορες θεωρίες για τις πηγές της διαταραχής. «Η ψυχαναλυτική προσέγγιση διατυπώνει πως ένα υποχόνδριο άτομο βιώνει άγχος, το οποίο και προβάλλει σε κάποιο μέρος του σώματός του. Αντί να αντιμετωπίσει το βαθύτερο άγχος του και να σκεφτεί τι δεν πάει καλά με τον εαυτό του, το βγάζει μέσα από συμπτώματα στο σώμα του. Έτσι, πιστεύει πως αν επιλύσει το σωματικό πρόβλημα, θα νιώσει καλύτερα, θα επιλυθεί δηλαδή και το πραγματικό πρόβλημα». Τις περισσότερες φορές, αυτού του είδους η διαταραχή εκδηλώνεται στα πρώτα χρόνια της ενήλικης ζωής. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, οι πηγές μπορεί να βρίσκονται λίγο πιο πίσω: «Συχνά, τέτοια περιστατικά ήταν, επί παραδείγματι, άτομα με αγχώδεις μητέρες, που τους πίεζαν να προσέχουν τα μικρόβια, να προσέχουν πού ακουμπούν, να μην κρυώσουν κλπ.» 

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για την υποχονδρίαση 
- 10-20% των υγιών ανθρώπων και 45% όσων δεν πάσχουν από σημαντικές ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές έχουν αβάσιμες ανησυχίες για νοσήματα. - Οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες έχουν την ίδια πιθανότητα να παρουσιάσουν την διαταραχή. - Πολλοί υποχόνδριοι, όταν βρίσκονται σε ιατρείο ή νοσοκομείο, παρουσιάζουν αυτόματα υψηλή πίεση και αυξημένα επίπεδα στρες, γνωστά και ως «σύνδρομο της λευκής μπλούζας». - Η υποχονδρίαση δεν κάνει διακρίσεις. Πολλές σημαντικές προσωπικότητες παρουσίασαν την συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή. Μεταξύ αυτών, ο Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν, που πάθαινε κρίσης πανικού σε χώρους με ανοιχτά παράθυρα, ο Άντι Γουόρχολ, που εξέταζε καθημερινά το σώμα του, ο πιανίστας Γκλεν Γκουλντ, που πραγματοποιούσε καλοκαιρινές συναυλίες με γάντια και χοντρό πανωφόρι, ο Δαρβίνος, που υποστήριξε πως η υποχονδρία του τον βοήθησε να πετύχει πολλά, ακόμη και ο Μολιέρος, που συνέγραψε τον «Κατά Φαντασίαν Ασθενή». Με μια δόση ειρωνείας, η μοίρα λέγετι ότι τον οδήγησε να πεθάνει από κρίση πανικού, όταν ο ίδιος ερμήνευε τον κεντρικό ρόλο.

----------


## μυρτω93

> Μετά απο πολύ καιρό πάλι εδώ .
> Υπήρχαν μέρες που δεν είχα μια ούτε μια αρρυθμία αλλά υπάρχουν και ημέρες μέχρι και σήμερα που έχω άπειρες, δεν ξέρω την να κάνω όλοι μου λένε να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά δεν γίνετε .
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω γιατί συζητώντας με ένα να φίλο μου που είχε τα ίδια μου είπε ότι αυτός είχε στην χειρότερη μέρα του 10-15 και ο καρδιολόγος του είπε ότι πάνω απο 20 αρρυθμίες υπάρχει θέμα δηλαδή εαν η καρδιά είναι συνέχεια με 20 αρρυθμία και πάνω θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος .
> Εγώ μόλις το άκουσα μου με ζω σαν τα φίδια γιατί εγώ έχω πάνω απο 200-300 για πλάκα !!
> Θα πάω απο δεύτερα στο καρδιολόγο για έναν υπέρηχο να δω τη έγινε μέσα σε 6 μήνες καθημερινών αρρυθμιων .
> Δύσκολα Χριστούγεννα θα περάσω !!


βρε alex αυτά που γραφουμε τα διαβαζουν ανθρωποι με αρκετες φοβιες και ειδικα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα με την καρδια επειδή είναι λεπτο, καλο θα ταν να αναφέρουμε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα και να μην σπερνουμε τον πανικο. Αναφέρομαι φυσικα στο ότι ενας φιλος σου, σου ειπε, ότι πανω από 20αρρυθμιες είναι σοβαρο πρόβλημα! Εγω εχω παει σε αρρυθμιολογο και μου εχει πει ότι μεχρι και 100 την ημερα 'εκτακτες' εχουν ολοι ανθρωποι η τουλάχιστον μεγαλη μεριδα κοσμου! επισης εδώ και πολλους μηνες εχω κάθε μερα παρα πολλες εκτακτες πανω και από 200 αρα συμφωνα μ αυτά που λες εχω πολύ σοβαρο πρόβλημα.. Τεσπα εχω παει σε αρκετους καρδιολόγους και εχω ψαξει αρκετα το θεμα..αυτό που μου ειπαν ολοι είναι ότι οι εκτακτες είναι παρα πολύ ενοχλητικες αλλα καθολου απειλητικες. Πρεπει βεβαια να κανεις ολες τις καρδιολογικες εξετασεις και αν η καρδια δεν εχει καποιο σοβαρο ανατομικο πρόβλημα τοτε δεν κινδυνεύεις..και τις περισσοτερες φορες μαλιστα οσο κι αν επιμενουμε δεν μας δινουν φαρμακα. Ολα αυτά δεν τα λεω με σκοπο να σου κανω παρατηρηση απλα ξερω ότι όταν εισαι σ αυτή την ευαισθητη φαση ακομη και το πιο μικρο μπορει να σε επηρεασει και να σου μπουν παλι ιδεες στο μυαλο! Ελπιζω αυριο να είναι όλα καλα στις εξετασεις σου και να μας γραψεις κατι αισιοδοξο  :Smile: )

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω απο ότι διαβάζω με καταλαβαίνεις πως νιώθω πριν 6 μήνες που ξεκίνησε το μαρτύριο και δεν τελείωσε έχω φρικαρει τελείως το να σηκώνομαι το πρωί και μετά να ξεκινάνε οι εκτακτες έλος η καρδιά δεν χτυπάει φυσιολογικά και οι καρδιολόγοι να μου λένε δεν πεθαινεις απο τις έκτακτες και πήγαινε για μπάλα να ξεσκάσεις ασε μας ρε doctor εδώ τρέμει η καρδιά μου και εσύ μου λες για μπάλα .
Εςεις παιδιά κάνατε καμία διατροφή που να βοηθάει για να σταματηςουν οι εκτακτες ;
Εγώ πίνω κακάο διάβασα ότι κάνει καλό στην καρδιά !

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν θυμαμαι ποιος εγραψε παλι οτι οι πολλες αρρυθμιες σιγουρα θα φερουν προβλημα στην καρδια.Επειδη λοιπον και εγω συμφωνω με τη Μυρτω,καλο θα ειναι παιδια,επειδη υπαρχουν πολλα φοβικα ατομα(ο υποχονδριος ειναι και φοβικος!)να μην γραφουμε δικα μας συμπερασματα η να σπερνουμε τον πανικο η τον φοβο με αυτα που "ετυχε" να μας πει καποιος που ρωτησαμε κτλ.Εμεις ειμαστε σ αυτο το φορουμ για να δινουμε κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον & να γραφουμε τις εμπειριες μας,οχι να φοβιζουμε τους αλλους!Αν μη τι αλλο,το γνωριζετε καλα οτι απαγορευεται σ εναν υποχονδριο να λες η να γραφεις πραγματα για θανατους η για αρρωστιες που ξαφνικα ετυχαν σε καποιον,γιατι πολυ απλα ο υποχονδριος αμεσως το ζει ο ιδιος!

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά προς θεού δεν ειχα διάθεση να τρομάξω κανένα η να σπείρω τον πανικό .
Απλώς ρώτησα γιατι εγώ έχω παρά πολλές αρρυθμίες και ήθελα να μάθω εαν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο .

----------


## μυρτω93

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια!! μακαρι να εξαφανιστουν και οι εκτακτες  :Smile:  Alex καταλάβαμε ότι δεν το ειπες με προθεση να τρομάξεις κοσμο αλλα αθελα σου αυτό συμβαινει..ακομα και εγω που καταβαλω προσπάθειες να μην επηρεάζομαι ψιλοπροβληματιστηκα με αυτό που εγραψες..φαντασου αλλα ατομα που είναι ακομα χειροτερα σε διαθεση εννοω! αληθεια εσενα ο γιατρος που πηγες την Δευτερα πως σε βρηκε ? εγω παντως εχω καθημερινα πλεον αρκετες εκτακτες και απλα ζω μ αυτές! δεν ξερω που οφείλονται δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα γιατι ακομα και καλα να είμαι ψυχολογικα δεν αλλαζει κατι αλλα προσπαθω να ζω μ αυτές..........

----------


## Alex89

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους !!
Μυρτω δυστηχως δεν πήγα στον καρδιολόγο , θα πάω όμως με την πρώτη ευκαιρία δεν παει άλλο κάτι πρέπει να γίνει δεν μπορώ να ζω με αυτό το πράγμα !
Μου συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτό που είπες διάθεση και γενικά ψυχολογικά είμαι σούπερ ΠΑΟ έχω άπειρες κάθε ημέρα μια αναπνοή μια έκτακτη και και όσο και αν προσπαθώ να μην δίνω σημασία απλά δεν γίνετε !!

----------


## LORA17

παιδια...δεν γινεται αλλο...εδω και 2 εβδομαδεσ...εχω καθε μερα αυτουσ τους ενοχλητικουσ χτυπουσ της καρδιας....τη μια σαν τρανταζεται την αλλα σαν να περναει ηλεκτρικο ρευμα..............όταν τρώω η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει, μετά το φαί δηλαδή. Όταν γελάω δυνατά, όταν βγαίνω στο κρύο και κρυώνω με πιάνει πάλι....όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένη περιεργα....δεν αντέχω άλλο. Μάλλον θα αρχίσω πάλι τους γιατρούς από βδομάδα....

----------


## μυρτω93

lora μην ανησυχεις! εγω έχω όλα αυτά που περιέγραψες έδώ και μήνες.. άπειρες έκτακτες καθημερινά όταν τρώω, όταν κρυώνω , όταν αλλάζω πλευρό! αμα μου πει κάποιος ποια είναι η αιτία τους, εκτος από την καραμελα το ψυχολογικο ,θα κανω πάρτι!

----------


## Menia76

Χρονια Πολλα και από μενα παιδια.Ειχα και εγω για δυο χρονια απειρες εκτακτες,,,και ζουσα σαν καρδιοπαθείς.Συνεχεια τριπλεξ και καρδιολόγους ωσπου μια μερα ειπα ως εδώ...δεν παει άλλο και σταματησα να τις σκέφτομαι...μαλλον καπως ετσι σταματησαν και αυτές να με σκέφτονται και να με επισκέπτονται.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Menia,ηταν τοσες πολλες & καθημερινες??Τι σου ελεγαν οι γιατροι?Ειχες & αλλες ενοχλησεις εκτος απο αρρυθμιες?Εγω εχθες παιδια,το βραδυ που ειχα βγει,με επιασαν κατι τρελα τσιμπηματα στο αριστερο στηθος....λεω,παει,αυτο ηταν.....γενικα εχω πονακια,αισθημα ηλεκτρικου ρευματος στην καρδια,βαρος στο στερνο,ταχυκαρδιες,και φυσικα τις αιωνιες(κλεινω 6μιση χρονια τωρα!)αρρυθμιες που μ εχουν τσακισει!!Εσυ τα ειχες ολα αυτα?Ειχες παρει κανενα φαρμακο?Εγω οταν εχω πολλες αρρυθμιες η ταχυκαρδια παιρνω μισο ιντεραλ.Αυτο που εγραψες,το οτι ζουσες σαν καρδιοπαθης,με αντιπροσωπευει απολυτα,ετσι ακριβως νιωθω & εγω,και νομιζω δικαιολογημενα βρε παιδια,αφου καθε μερα νιωθω & απο κατι στην καρδια....και τους καρδιολογους,τους εχω φαει με το κουταλι!

----------


## Menia76

Ειχα πολλες Ρανη και οι γιατροι μου ελεγαν αχγος....ασε που φυσιολογικα εχω 90 παλμους.ο ενας καρδιολόγος μου εδωσε ένα φαρμακο για τις ταχυπαλμίες που κατι εκανε .Δεν το παιρνω συνεχεια παρα μονο εάν ξεπερασουν τα ορια.Τις αρρυθμίες καταφερα μονη μου να τις νικησω.Όχι ότι δεν εχω καμια αλλα μια με δυο μεσα στο μηνα δεν είναι τιποτα.Όλα ακομα και οι καταραμενες οι αρρυθμίες προερχονται από το μυαλο...από τις σκεψεις μας.Σταματα να τις σκέφτεσαι η να τους δινει πολύ σημασια...ξερω είναι ποοοολλλυυυ δυσκολο αλλα είναι μια λυση για να λυτρωθούμε.Πριν λιγες μερες μια καρκινοπαθης γυναικα μου ειπε κατι και θελω να το μοιραστω μαζι σας....μου επιασε το χερι και μου ειπε ΖΗΣΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙΣ. Αυτο πρεπει να κανουμε παιδιαααα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ανατρυχιαζω οταν ακουω ανθρωπους με τοσο σοβαρες ασθενιες οπως ο καρκινος,να μηλανε τοσο γεναια!ααχχχ.....αλλα οταν νιωθεις τοοοσα πολλα & καθημερινα συμπτωματα στην καρδια(το βασικοτερο ζωτικο οργανο!),πως να χαρεις τις στιγμες ρε γαμωτο.......συμφωνω οτι ολα ξεκινανε απ το μυαλο,ΟΛΑ!Οσο για τους παλμους,εχω ξανακουσει οτι καποιοι εχουν μονιμα πολλους.....& αυτοι με φοβιζουν οταν ανεβαινουν.....& αυτα το σκατοφαρμακα,απο τοσο νεοι ανθρωποι,τι κριμα!

----------


## trelokotsos

Γεια σας παιδια, δε ξερω τι λετε εσεις αλλα εγω δεν την παλευω καθολου. Οι εκτακτες παραμενουν εδω και επανερχονται συνεχως. Σημερα ενιωσα ενα τρομερο πραμα, την καρδια μου να χανεται, να πηγαινει περα δωθε και να προσπαθει να βρει ρυθμο, μια και δυο και τρεις φορες. Στο παρα ενα κρατηθηκα να μην παω στα επειγοντα παλι (δε πηγα γιατι το εχω κανει πολλες φορες προφανως). Εχω ξεκινησει και κατι αντιαρυθμικα φαρμακα πριν λιγους μήνες αλλα δε βλεπω βελτιωση. Εγω αυτα τα ψυχολογικα δε τα πολυπιστευω να σας πω την αλήθεια. Συγγνωμη δηλαδη αλλα αν δεν ενιωθα την καρδια μου να τρεμει καθε λιγο και λιγακι δε θα ειχα κανενα ψυχολογικό. Οταν το παθαινω ομως, φυσικα, ο οποιοσδηποτε ανθρωπος τρομαζει με αυτό το συμπτωμα. Ασε που συμβαινει οποτεδηποτε. Μπορει να μιλαω με φιλους, να ειμαι εξω και να γελαω και παλι το παθαινω, επομενως τι ψυχολογικο ειναι αυτό? Εχω κόψει καφε, αλκοολ, αθλητισμό, φοβαμαι να κανω σεξ ,να παω ενα ταξιδι, να γραφτω να κανω μια δραστηριοτηα, ε μα δεν ειναι ζωη αυτό το πράμα!!

----------


## trelokotsos

Δε τη παλευω καθολου παλι!!πειτε κατι ρε παιδια!!

----------


## LORA17

Καλησπερα! Είμαι στη δουλεια μου και χαζευω λιγο στον υπολογιστη.....και τωρα πριν 5 λεπτα....εκει που ημουν ηρεμη...σαν να περασε παλι ηλεκτρικο ρευμα απο την καρδια...και με τιναξε! τα ειδα ολα! πραγματικα δεν παλευεται!
trelokotsos...σε καταλαβαινω...απλα ηρεμησε, γιατι στο τελοσ θα τρελαθουμε! υπομονη θα κανουμε...! Και γω τα παθαινω αυτα που λεσ....και οταν ειμαι πολυ καλα....ετοιμαζομαι, βγαινω εξω με φιλουσ και εκει που γελαμε και γενικα ειμαι σε καλαη διαθεση...με πιανει παλι....δεν ξερω τι ειναι...παντως αν εχεισ κανει ολεσ τις εξετασεισ, ειναι σιγουρα ψυχολογικο!

----------


## trelokotsos

πραγματικα ρε συ θα τρελαθουμε τελειως, ποσες και ποσες φορες εχω περασει αυτα που περναω τωρα αλλα παντα το ιδιο φοβαμαι!!κι εγω εκει που ειμαι καλα και ειμαι χαρουμενος , τσουπ, και σε μορφη που δε το χεις ξανανιωσει, και λες ωχ τωρα τα πραματα σοβαρεψανε!! εχω κανει πολλες φορες εξετασεις αλλα τωρα θελω να ξανακανω, αν δεν κανω θα τρελαθω απο το φοβο!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Καλησπερα! Είμαι στη δουλεια μου και χαζευω λιγο στον υπολογιστη.....και τωρα πριν 5 λεπτα....εκει που ημουν ηρεμη...σαν να περασε παλι ηλεκτρικο ρευμα απο την καρδια...και με τιναξε! τα ειδα ολα! πραγματικα δεν παλευεται!
> trelokotsos...σε καταλαβαινω...απλα ηρεμησε, γιατι στο τελοσ θα τρελαθουμε! υπομονη θα κανουμε...! Και γω τα παθαινω αυτα που λεσ....και οταν ειμαι πολυ καλα....ετοιμαζομαι, βγαινω εξω με φιλουσ και εκει που γελαμε και γενικα ειμαι σε καλαη διαθεση...με πιανει παλι....δεν ξερω τι ειναι...παντως αν εχεισ κανει ολεσ τις εξετασεισ, ειναι σιγουρα ψυχολογικο!


Οπως εχω γραψει πολλες φορες,εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι θεμα του μυαλου ολα αυτα,αλλα αυτο μπορει να το πιστευω ομως ο εμμονος φοβος για την καρδια δεν σταματα,απλα παλευει.....κι εγω εχω τυχει να ειμαι με παρεα & να περναω καλα,η να ειμαι καπου ηρεμη και τσουπ....ενα ηλεκτρικο ρευμα στην καρδια,η ενας πονος που χτυπαει μεχρι την πλατη κτλ......εννοειται πως σου χαλαει τη διαθεση & το μυαλο κολλαει στη σκεψη=Και τωρα,θα με ξαναπιασει και κατι θα παθω.....ειναι πραγματικα φοβιστικα ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν μας αφηνουν......με αυτα λοιπον συνεχιζει ο υποχονδριος να σκεφτεται να ξαναπαει σε αλλο καρδιολογο(γιατι φυσικα οι προηγουμενοι θα τον εχουν βαρεθει!!),μπας και τους βρει ποια ειναι η πραγματικη αιτια για ολα αυτα που νιωθει στην καρδια του καθημερινα......

----------


## Alex89

Με τα από πολύ καιρό ξανά γράφω για να σας περιγράψω πως είμαι !!
Έχω παρατήρηση ότι δεν είμαι καλά πρώτον ότι έχω αλλάξει δεν είμαι αυτός που ήμουν γιατί πολύ απλά το όλο θέμα με την καρδιά δεν με αφήνει να ηρεμήσω !!
Δεν γίνετε να είναι μόνο ψυχολογικό πλέον δεν μπορώ να περπατήσω γρήγορα να τρέξω κάνω συνέχεια έκτακτες δεν μπορώ να κάνω δουλειά δεν μπορώ να πιεστω για να είμαι συνεπείς εκεί είναι που αν στρεσαριστω και λίγο του θάνατα.
Και να πω ότι όταν αγχώνομαι έχω μόνο το θέμα είναι ότι έχω και ότι είμαι ήρεμος !!
Έχω περάσει από το καλοκαίρι πολύ δύσκολα βλέπω το θέμα μου που άνοιξα το καλοκαίρι δεν έχει τελειώμω συνέχεια προστηθεντε νέα πρόσωπα είναι κρίμα τη στο διάολο έχουμε ;
Πρωσοπικα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κανένα είδους χάπι για την καρδιά αλλά ούτε για το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι αντικαταθλιπτικών η ηρεμιστικά , είχα κόψει και εγώ καφέ/ ποτό τώρα τι κάνω επειδή πάντα οι έκτακτες με πιάνουν από το μεσημέρι και μετά δεν ξέρω τη συμβαίνει αλλά σπάνια πρωί εάν με πιάσουν από το πρωί σημάνει ότι πρέπει να γίνω βράχος για να αντέξω όπως και σήμερα που με πιάσανε από τις 1 το μεσημέρι σχετικά νωρίς τέλος πάντων βγαίνω πίνω καφέ / πάνω για ποτά διασκεδάζω αλλά οι έκτακτες έκτακτες κάθε αναπνοή και έκτακτη όχι μια στο λεπτό η την ημέρα συνέχεια δεν το βάζω κάτω όσο και εάν με έχει τσακισει .
Και αυτο που μου λένε οι καρδιολόγοι δεν παθαίνει τίποτα η καρδιές από τις αθώες έκτακτες μου μοιάζει πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό !!
Παιδιά σορού εάν σας κούρασα για τα ορθογραφικά γράφω από το Κινιτό κτλπ .

Εάν κάποιος έχει δει βελτιώσει με κάποια διατροφή ας μας γράψει οκ εγώ δεν θα πω ότι τα δοκίμασα όλα αλλά κάτι κακάο για μαγνήσιο και κάτι μπανάνες να είχαμε να λέγαμε !!

----------


## trelokotsos

Φιλε Alex89 σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Κι εμένα η ζωη μου έχει αλλάξει κυρίως ως προς το γεγονός ότι αποφεύγω οποιαδήποτε έντονη δραστηριότητα με το φόβο της καρδιάς. Κι εμενα μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχτω ότι ειναι ψυχολογικό αλλά η ψυχολογία σίγουρα επηρεάζει έστω και υποσυνείδητα. Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι εκδηλώνουν καποια ψυχοσωματικά απλώς αυτό που συμβαίνει σε μας είναι ότι χειρότερο γιατί αφορά τη καρδιά! Θα σου πρότεινα να μιλάς και με κόσμο, όσους εμπιστεύεσαι γι αυτό το θέμα, ίσως η εξωτερίκευση να βοηθάει, ε αμα μπορέις κανε και καμια εξεταση παραπάνω , δε χάλασε ο κόσμος, θα σε ηρεμήσει!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Η εξετασεις σε ηρεμουν για πολυ λιγο..Μετα ενα τσικ να νιωσεις παλι θα σκεφτεσαι διαφορα!Η μονη λυση ειναι γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## trelokotsos

Την εχω ακουσει αυτη τη μέθοδο αλλα δεν την έχω προσπαθήσει ποτέ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Θα σου πω..Ο ψυχολογος ασχολειται καθαρα με αυτο που νιωθεις,το ψυχοσωματικο!Μαθαινεις να εκλογικευεις αυτο σου συμβαινει και οχι να παραμιλας απο τον φοβο,μαθαινεις να εχεις μια αλλη αντιδραση στο ερεθισμα που σε τρομαζει πχ οι εκτακτες που συζηταμε..Στο λεω με δικα μου λογια τωρα,καποιος ειδικος θα στα εξηγησει πολυ καλυτερα.
Εγω ειχα κρισεις πανικου και οπως καταλαβαινεις και πολλες εκτακτες,ακομα τις εχω βεβαια..Αλλα ξεπερασα αλλα ακομα πιο τρομακτικα  :Smile: 
Oυσιαστικα μαθαινει ο εγκεφαλος να αντιδραει με πανικο στο ερεθισμα που σου προκαλει φοβο,οταν το ταιζεις χρονια μαθαινει μια συγκεκριμενη τροφη,μια συγκεκριμενη αντιδραση..Αυτο φτιαχνεις με αυτη την μεθοδο,παντα μεσω της εκλογικευσης.
Λιγο σε ηρεμει η καθε εξεταση που κανεις,παλι θα νιωσεις κατι και παλι θα φανταστεις οτι κατι συμβαινει..Οποτε δεν ειναι λυση κιολας.

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά εγώ δεν ξέρω και ούτε θέλω να προσβάλλω τους γιατρούς ίσα ίσα που άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με την ψυχολογία τους εκτιμώ αφάνταστα , αλλά δεν είχα τις έκτακτες δεν θα είχα κανένα θέμα με την ψυχολογία μου .
Η καθημερινότητα μου έχει αλλάξει πολύ δεν λέω γιατί με απασχολεί αυτο το θέμα αλλά δεν μου την κατέστρεψε κάνω ότι έκανα μην σας πω ότι κάνω πράγματα που πριν έναν χρόνο δίσταζαν βγαίνω έξω κάθε μέρα με φίλους περνάω καλά ξεχνιέμαι αλλά αυτές οι ριμαδες είναι εκεί μαζί μου .
Πιάνω τον εαυτό μου εκεί που είμαι χαλάρως και δεν έχω ούτε μια το ξανά σκέφτομαι τσουκ μπαμ μπουν ξανά έκτακτες και εγώ δεν έχω ήπιες αλλά ηςχηρες τη ηςχηρες πανηςχηρες όχι ότι φοβάμαι έχω περάσει πολύ δυςολα τον τελευταίο καιρό με αυτο το πρόβλημα από τρελές ταχύ καρδιές 200 παλμων σε καφαιτερια να κρατιαιμαι από το σκαμπο και να λέω τώρα θα πεθάνω και να σκάει ακόμη μια και ακόμη μια να είναι η ταχύ καρδιά σαν της έκτακτες ασταμάτητες .
Κι όμως δεν πήγα στο νοσοκομείο ούτε πείρα χάπια είπα ένα χαμομήλι και κοιμήθηκα με αυτές .
Πέρασα ένα διάστημα 20 ημερών υγιής χωρίς έκτακτες μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα και έκανα μαλακια και πήγα σε έναν καρδιολόγο που πήγε ο πατέρας μου για τσεκάπ και εκεί που καθόμασταν του είπα το πρόβλημα και μου είπε εξαρχής ότι είναι το άγχος και μου είπε να μου κάνει τεστ κοποσεως για μου εξηγήσει ότι όταν θα αρχίσω να τρέχω ο εγκέφαλος δεν θα έχει περιθώριο να δημιουργήσει έκτακτες γιατί θα είναι επικεντρωμένος στην σωματική προσπάθεια και εκεί θα φανεί εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην καρδιά συγκεκριμένα μου είπε όταν θα φτάσεις 170-180 παλμούς και έχεις έκτακτες θα πρέπει να το ψάξουμε .
Στους προηγούμενους καρδιολόγος που ΟΓΑ το καλοκαίρι δεν μου πρότειναν τεστ κοποσεως γιατί και οι δυο είπαν στρες , εγώ το απόγευμα πήγα για τρέξιμο για με τρατάρω και το αποτέλεσμα έκανα έκτακτες όταν έτρεχα τρέλα τελείως και από τότε έχω πάλι έκτακτες και τεσταρομαι τρέξω και ακούω την καρδιά να δώσει έχω τώρα έκτακτη .
Μου έγινε εμμονή ιδέα !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

[QUOTE=Alex89;469260]Παιδιά εγώ δεν ξέρω και ούτε θέλω να προσβάλλω τους γιατρούς ίσα ίσα που άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με την ψυχολογία τους εκτιμώ αφάνταστα , αλλά δεν είχα τις έκτακτες δεν θα είχα κανένα θέμα με την ψυχολογία μου .

Tι εννοεις εδω δεν καταλαβα..Θεωρεις οτι για να εχεις ψυχοσωματικα πρεπει να εχεις τρομερα ψυχολογικα μεσα σου?Εγω πριν την πρωτη κριση πανικου με θεωρουσα εναν ανθρωπο που ουδεμια σχεση ειχε μετο αγχος..Αν καταλαβα λαθος διορθωσε με.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κι όμως δεν πήγα στο νοσοκομείο ούτε πείρα χάπια είπα ένα χαμομήλι και κοιμήθηκα με αυτές και .[/QUOTE]

Ουτε χαπια,ουτε νοσοκομεια χρειαζονται..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κουοτ της κακιας ωρας σορρυ..

----------


## Alex89

Mnimonio διάβασε αυτά που πρόσθεσα θα καταλάβεις !!
Ξέρεις δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω εννοώ είμαι ψυχικά καλά τρομάρα μου πως γίνετε πλέον με τόσες έκτακτες τέλος πάντων πριν το πρόβλημα αλλά και κάποιες φορές που έχω άπειρες που κάποιος στην θέση μου θα καθόταν σπίτι εγώ έχω διάθεση για έξω !!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Βρε αγαπη μου γλυκια για να σου συμβει μια κριση πανικου ή μια υποχονδριαση γιατι προς τα εκει παει το δικο σου το θεμα,δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις περασει κακα παιδικα χρονια ή ασχημα βιωματα ή να εισαι τρελος να στο πω ετσι..Καπου πιεζεσαι και το καμπανακι του τυπου "ωπα μεγαλε κανε μια σταση στην ανηφορα" σου εσκασε σε ψυχοσωματικο..

Ελπιζω να με καταλαβες Αλεξ.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ουτε εγω το δεχομουν το οτι ειχα 150 παλμους και ζαλιζομουν και αλλα πολλα,οτι ηταν λογω στρες!Στην πορεια ομως βρηκα που πιεζομουν,τι με εφτασε εκει κτλ..Ειναι εμμονη σαφως να νομιζεις οτι εχεις καρδια Αλεξ,σκεψου ομως το οτι την παρατηρεις απο την ωρα που θα ανοιξεις τα ματια σου,αν τρεξεις λιγο παραπανω την ακους (φυσιολογικα την ακους) να "τρεχει" λιγο παραπανω και τρελενεσαι!Μετα το φαγητο ισως νιωθεις βαρος και λιγους χτυπους παραπανω λογω διαδικασια πεψης και παλι τρελενεσαι..Που θελω να καταληξω?Ολα στο μυαλο ειναι,.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Βρε αγαπη μου γλυκια για να σου συμβει μια κριση πανικου ή μια υποχονδριαση γιατι προς τα εκει παει το δικο σου το θεμα,δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις περασει κακα παιδικα χρονια ή ασχημα βιωματα ή να εισαι τρελος να στο πω ετσι..Καπου πιεζεσαι και το καμπανακι του τυπου "ωπα μεγαλε κανε μια σταση στην ανηφορα" σου εσκασε σε ψυχοσωματικο..
> 
> Ελπιζω να με καταλαβες Αλεξ.


Συμφωνω απολυτα!!Εχω πολλα χρονια οοοολα αυτα τα ενοχληματα στην καρδια & το εχω ψαξει πολυ,με ψυχοθεραπεια με διαλογισμο με,με,με......προσπαθειες δηλαδη να μπορω να αντιμετοπιζω τον φοβο των αρρυθμιων και ολων των αλλων συμπτωματων.Οσο οτι δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο,εκτος οτι ειναι επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο,κι εγω πριν απ τις αρρυθμιες δεν ειχα αλλα ψυχοσωματικα,αλλα ειχε αρχισει ενας φοβος για την καρδια,επειδη εχασα τον μπαμπα απ αυτο.....τελος παντων,ειναι αυτο που διαβασα λιγο πριν,ειναι τι "τροφη" εχουμε μαθει να δινουμε στο μυαλο μας οταν εμφανιζονται ολα αυτα,ολα δηλαδη ειναι στο μυαλο!

----------


## Alex89

Γεια χαρά σε όλους!!
Ακόμη έχω πολλές αρρυθμιες την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν μια χαρά δηλαδή είχα λίγες τώρα έχω πάλι πολλές σήμερα πηγα σε ένα φαρμακείο είπα εκεί την φαρμακοποιώ μου είπε τίποτα δεν είναι από μέσα έλεγα δεν μας πατάτας και εσύ που δεν είναι τίποτα , τέλος πάντων μου έδωσε βιτάμινες vital λέγονται καιου είπε έχουν q10 το οποίο θα βοηθήσει πολύ την καρδιά να επανέλθει δοκίμασε κανείς τίποτα από αυτές ;;κάτι πρέπει να κάνω δεν πάλευετε δεν φοβάμαι πλέον και ούτε ένα πεθάνω από καρδιά κτλπ το θέμα είναι να σταματήσουν να τις νιώθω γιατι είναι ενοχλητικές δεν με αφήνουν να χαλάρωσω που το έχω ανάγκη πολύ !!!

----------


## panos69

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Είμαι 45 ετών ,γυμναστής,παντρεμένος με 2 παιδιά και εν ενεργεία αθλητής σε αγωνίσματα αντοχής και υπεραντοχής (ultra marathons,ironman κλπ)
Γράφτηκα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ για να βοηθήσω λέγοντας την προσωπική μου ιστορία και τι έκανα (μάλλον τι δεν έκανα )για να τις ξεπεράσω.Πρόπερσυ το Πάσχα έπλενα τα αυτοκίνητα της οικογένειας και μιλώντας με ένα γείτονα κατάλαβα ότι η καρδιά μου μου έστελνε αυτά τα περίεργα χτυπ'ηματα που μετά έμαθα ότι λέγονται έκτακτες συστολές.Ξέρετε η καρδιά μου ήταν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγτμή το εργαλείο μου,χρησιμοποιούσα σε καθε αγώνα και προπόνηση παλμογράφο και ήξερα ότι δε θα με προδώσει ποτέ.Το απόγευμα (Μ.Τριτη)πήγα στον πρώτο καρδιολόγο που βρήκα ο οποίος βρήκε πάρα πολλές έκτακτες και κοιλιακές και κολπικές και μου είπε να πάω σπίτι και αν νιώσω άσχημα να καλέσω ασθενοφόρο(αυτός τρόμαξε πιο πολύ από εμένα).Το ίδιο βράδυ πήγα στον καρδιολόγο που με παρακολουθεί,μου έκανε υπέρηχο ,οι έκτακτες χτυπούσαν τόσο δυνατά που σχεδόν πονούσα,μου είπε ότι μάλλον ερωτεύτηκα και ότι η καρδιά μου είναι φυσιολογικότατη και πολύ γυμνασμένη και να συνεχίσω κανονικά τη ζωή μου και τις προπονήσεις.Την άλλη μέρα πήρα το ποδήλατο και πήγα μια τρίωρη προπόνηση αλλά οι έκτακτες χτυπάγανε συνέχεια και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν πολυευχαριστήθηκα αφού το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει σε αυτές...Το μεσημέρι επισκεφτηκα ένα ιατρικό κέντρο όπου έκανα τεστ κόπωσης με 2 καρδιολόγους να γελάνε βλέποντας τις έκτακτες και αλλο ένα τρίπλεξ όπου και αυτό ήταν φυσιολογικό...Οι έκτακτες συνεχίζονταν χωρίς σταματημό σε ρυθμό που έφταναν τις 20 το λεπτό.Σε μια εβδομάδα έβαλα χόλτερ εντελώς απελπισμένος καθώς οι έκτακτες είχαν γίνει μόνιμες πράγμα που φάνηκε και στο χόλτερ που έδειξε 33000 έκτακτες σε ένα 24ωρο.Πήγα και σε 5ο καρδιολόγο ο οποίος τις έδειξε σε ειδικο για holter και μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ .Μέχρι τώρα οι 2 από τους 5 μου συνέστησαν lopressor τα οποία διαβάζοντας τις παρενέργειές τους ουδέποτε πήρα.Να σημειωθεί ότι είμαι γενικά κατά των φαρμάκων και στη ζωή μου συνολικά να έχω πάρει 2 αντιβιώσεις και 10 depon .Μετά σειρά είχε ο γαστρεντερολόγος και η θεωρία που είχα διαβάσει στο internet για το γαστροοισοφαγικό νεύρο ο οποίος μου την απέκλεισε και μου έκλεισε ραντεβού για γαστροσκόπηση στο οποίο δεν πήγα.Μετά πήγα σε πνευμονολόγο ο οποίος δεν βρήκε τίποτα και μου είπε ότι κι αυτός έχει έκτακτες (έκτακτα σκέφτηκα χαχαχα).Τέλος σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος κάνοντας καποιες ερωτήσεις διέγνωσε κατάθλιψη και συνέστησε ladose (prozac)τα οποία σωστά μαντέψατε ουδέποτε πήρα.Να σημειωθεί ότι στο διαδίκτυο δεν είχα βρει απολύτως καμία συσχέτιση των φαρμάκων που μου είχαν προτείνει με τις έκτακτες γι αυτό πρέπει να σας πω ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνετε πριν πάρετε οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο είναι να το ψάχνετε πολύ καλά.
Ένα μεσημέρι είχα φτάσει να έχω περίπου 30/λεπτό και τότε πάνω στην απελπισία μου σκέφτηκα ένα μάθημα στη σχολή που λεγόταν αυτογενής χαλάρωση και ένα βιβλίο που είχα.Πηγαίνοντας στο σπίτι βρήκα το βιβλίο απομονώθηκα σε ένα δωμάτιο και έκανα την εξής ρουτίνα:Οι έκτακτες χτυπούσαν σαν τρελλές,ξάπλωσα,έκλεισα τα μάτια ,ανάπνεα βαθιά από το στομάχι και έλεγα αυτά που έλεγε το βιβλίο δηλαδή (είμαι ήρεμος,η καρδιά μου χτυπάει σίγουρα ,σταθερά και ρυθμικά).Μέσα σε 3 λεπτά,οι έκτακτες σταμάτησαν ,εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αφού μπορούσα να τις ελέγξω δεν ήταν πρόβλημα της καρδιάς αλλά του νευρικού μου συστήματος και εκεί έπεσα σε ένα γλυκό ύπνο αφού φοβόμουν ότι αν σηκωθώ θα ξαναρχίσουν.Το πρώτο βήμα είχε ήδη γίνει.Ήταν σαφές ότι έπρεπε να μάθω να χαλαρώνω αλλά και να ενισχύσω το νευρικό μου σύστημα που οι συνθήκες της ζωής είχαν εξασθενήσει.Και τώρα απλ΄'η λογική:Ποιές βιταμίνες είναι για τα νεύρα?Οι Β και κυρίως οι Β12.Τον Ιούνιο και Ιούλιο έπαιρνα 2 Neurobion κάθε πρωί(το κουτί έλεγε εως 6)και μια πολύ ισχυρή πολυβιταμίνη (εγώ έπαιρνα τις performaxx),επίσης υγρό μαγνήσιο μέρα παρά μέρα καθώς είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι βοηθάει στις αρρυθμίες (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι με βοήθησε ) και το κυριότερο αύξησα πολύ την πρόσληψη πρωτείνης.Μαζί με αυτά ,περπάτημα με μουσική χαλαρωτική και κάθε φορά που χτυπάγανε αλλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό (περίπου 10 την ημέρα)έκανα την άσκηση χαλάρωσης από το βιβλίο.Σημαντικό εδώ είναι και το τεστ ορθοστασίας(μετράτε τους παλμούς σας ξαπλωμένοι το πρωι πχ 60 και σηκώνεστε σιγά όρθιοι και τους ξαναμετράτε πχ80).Αν η διαφορά είναι πάνω από 30 τότε το νευρικό σας σύστημα είναι άστα να πάνε (αδρεναλίνη,κορτιζόλη στα ύψη).Εγώ τότε που είχα τις απειρες έκτακτες είχα 54 ξαπλωμένος και όρθιος 104 :Stick Out Tongue: .Από τότε έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια ,γυμνάζομαι εντατικότατα πολύ πάνω από το μέσο όρο δεν παίρνω πια βιταμίνες παρά μόνο πρωτείνη μετά από τις σκληρές προπονήξσεις και μετράω συχνά τους παλμούς μου.Οι τελευταίες έκτακτες που είχα ήταν πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου.Ελπ΄ζω να σας βοήθησα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σου pano.Διαβασα το μηνυμα σου.Εγω εκτος απο εκτακτες,απ το 2008,τωρα τελευταια εχω γρηγορους παλμους(85-90),οχι σε στιγμες κουρασης.Αυτο που εγραψες, για το οτι μπορεις να ηρεμησεις μονος σου,χωρις φαρμακα,το κανω κι'εγω.Εχω διαβασει αρκετα βιβλια για τον διαλογισμο και καποτε εκανα μαθηματα γιογκα.Ο διαλογισμος για 'μενα ειναι να ακουω με τα ακουστικα μου,χαλαρη μουσικη,και να πηγαινω το μυαλο μου σε μερη που ειναι ονειρεμενα για 'μενα.....μετα απο λιγο οι παλμοι λιγοστευουν και αυτο με κανει να νιωθω καλυτερα.Το "θεμα" μου ειναι οτι ανα περιοδους τρωω "κολληματα",δηλαδη εμμονες με διαφορα σωματικα οπως να ελεγχω την πιεση μου συνεχεια και τωρα τους παλμους,οποτε οταν ειναι εκει το μυαλο κολλημενο,πως να μην αντιδρα ετσι το νευρικο συστημα??

----------


## panos69

Ξ.εχασα επίσης να αναφέρω ότι έκοψα μαχαίρι όλους τους καφέδες(και τους ντεκαφεινέ)και πίνω μόνο κακάο που και που


> Καλημέρα σε όλους.Είμαι 45 ετών ,γυμναστής,παντρεμένος με 2 παιδιά και εν ενεργεία αθλητής σε αγωνίσματα αντοχής και υπεραντοχής (ultra marathons,ironman κλπ)
> Γράφτηκα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ για να βοηθήσω λέγοντας την προσωπική μου ιστορία και τι έκανα (μάλλον τι δεν έκανα )για να τις ξεπεράσω.Πρόπερσυ το Πάσχα έπλενα τα αυτοκίνητα της οικογένειας και μιλώντας με ένα γείτονα κατάλαβα ότι η καρδιά μου μου έστελνε αυτά τα περίεργα χτυπ'ηματα που μετά έμαθα ότι λέγονται έκτακτες συστολές.Ξέρετε η καρδιά μου ήταν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγτμή το εργαλείο μου,χρησιμοποιούσα σε καθε αγώνα και προπόνηση παλμογράφο και ήξερα ότι δε θα με προδώσει ποτέ.Το απόγευμα (Μ.Τριτη)πήγα στον πρώτο καρδιολόγο που βρήκα ο οποίος βρήκε πάρα πολλές έκτακτες και κοιλιακές και κολπικές και μου είπε να πάω σπίτι και αν νιώσω άσχημα να καλέσω ασθενοφόρο(αυτός τρόμαξε πιο πολύ από εμένα).Το ίδιο βράδυ πήγα στον καρδιολόγο που με παρακολουθεί,μου έκανε υπέρηχο ,οι έκτακτες χτυπούσαν τόσο δυνατά που σχεδόν πονούσα,μου είπε ότι μάλλον ερωτεύτηκα και ότι η καρδιά μου είναι φυσιολογικότατη και πολύ γυμνασμένη και να συνεχίσω κανονικά τη ζωή μου και τις προπονήσεις.Την άλλη μέρα πήρα το ποδήλατο και πήγα μια τρίωρη προπόνηση αλλά οι έκτακτες χτυπάγανε συνέχεια και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν πολυευχαριστήθηκα αφού το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει σε αυτές...Το μεσημέρι επισκεφτηκα ένα ιατρικό κέντρο όπου έκανα τεστ κόπωσης με 2 καρδιολόγους να γελάνε βλέποντας τις έκτακτες και αλλο ένα τρίπλεξ όπου και αυτό ήταν φυσιολογικό...Οι έκτακτες συνεχίζονταν χωρίς σταματημό σε ρυθμό που έφταναν τις 20 το λεπτό.Σε μια εβδομάδα έβαλα χόλτερ εντελώς απελπισμένος καθώς οι έκτακτες είχαν γίνει μόνιμες πράγμα που φάνηκε και στο χόλτερ που έδειξε 33000 έκτακτες σε ένα 24ωρο.Πήγα και σε 5ο καρδιολόγο ο οποίος τις έδειξε σε ειδικο για holter και μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ .Μέχρι τώρα οι 2 από τους 5 μου συνέστησαν lopressor τα οποία διαβάζοντας τις παρενέργειές τους ουδέποτε πήρα.Να σημειωθεί ότι είμαι γενικά κατά των φαρμάκων και στη ζωή μου συνολικά να έχω πάρει 2 αντιβιώσεις και 10 depon .Μετά σειρά είχε ο γαστρεντερολόγος και η θεωρία που είχα διαβάσει στο internet για το γαστροοισοφαγικό νεύρο ο οποίος μου την απέκλεισε και μου έκλεισε ραντεβού για γαστροσκόπηση στο οποίο δεν πήγα.Μετά πήγα σε πνευμονολόγο ο οποίος δεν βρήκε τίποτα και μου είπε ότι κι αυτός έχει έκτακτες (έκτακτα σκέφτηκα χαχαχα).Τέλος σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος κάνοντας καποιες ερωτήσεις διέγνωσε κατάθλιψη και συνέστησε ladose (prozac)τα οποία σωστά μαντέψατε ουδέποτε πήρα.Να σημειωθεί ότι στο διαδίκτυο δεν είχα βρει απολύτως καμία συσχέτιση των φαρμάκων που μου είχαν προτείνει με τις έκτακτες γι αυτό πρέπει να σας πω ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνετε πριν πάρετε οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο είναι να το ψάχνετε πολύ καλά.
> Ένα μεσημέρι είχα φτάσει να έχω περίπου 30/λεπτό και τότε πάνω στην απελπισία μου σκέφτηκα ένα μάθημα στη σχολή που λεγόταν αυτογενής χαλάρωση και ένα βιβλίο που είχα.Πηγαίνοντας στο σπίτι βρήκα το βιβλίο απομονώθηκα σε ένα δωμάτιο και έκανα την εξής ρουτίνα:Οι έκτακτες χτυπούσαν σαν τρελλές,ξάπλωσα,έκλεισα τα μάτια ,ανάπνεα βαθιά από το στομάχι και έλεγα αυτά που έλεγε το βιβλίο δηλαδή (είμαι ήρεμος,η καρδιά μου χτυπάει σίγουρα ,σταθερά και ρυθμικά).Μέσα σε 3 λεπτά,οι έκτακτες σταμάτησαν ,εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αφού μπορούσα να τις ελέγξω δεν ήταν πρόβλημα της καρδιάς αλλά του νευρικού μου συστήματος και εκεί έπεσα σε ένα γλυκό ύπνο αφού φοβόμουν ότι αν σηκωθώ θα ξαναρχίσουν.Το πρώτο βήμα είχε ήδη γίνει.Ήταν σαφές ότι έπρεπε να μάθω να χαλαρώνω αλλά και να ενισχύσω το νευρικό μου σύστημα που οι συνθήκες της ζωής είχαν εξασθενήσει.Και τώρα απλ΄'η λογική:Ποιές βιταμίνες είναι για τα νεύρα?Οι Β και κυρίως οι Β12.Τον Ιούνιο και Ιούλιο έπαιρνα 2 Neurobion κάθε πρωί(το κουτί έλεγε εως 6)και μια πολύ ισχυρή πολυβιταμίνη (εγώ έπαιρνα τις performaxx),επίσης υγρό μαγνήσιο μέρα παρά μέρα καθώς είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι βοηθάει στις αρρυθμίες (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι με βοήθησε ) και το κυριότερο αύξησα πολύ την πρόσληψη πρωτείνης.Μαζί με αυτά ,περπάτημα με μουσική χαλαρωτική και κάθε φορά που χτυπάγανε αλλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό (περίπου 10 την ημέρα)έκανα την άσκηση χαλάρωσης από το βιβλίο.Σημαντικό εδώ είναι και το τεστ ορθοστασίας(μετράτε τους παλμούς σας ξαπλωμένοι το πρωι πχ 60 και σηκώνεστε σιγά όρθιοι και τους ξαναμετράτε πχ80).Αν η διαφορά είναι πάνω από 30 τότε το νευρικό σας σύστημα είναι άστα να πάνε (αδρεναλίνη,κορτιζόλη στα ύψη).Εγώ τότε που είχα τις απειρες έκτακτες είχα 54 ξαπλωμένος και όρθιος 104.Από τότε έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια ,γυμνάζομαι εντατικότατα πολύ πάνω από το μέσο όρο δεν παίρνω πια βιταμίνες παρά μόνο πρωτείνη μετά από τις σκληρές προπονήξσεις και μετράω συχνά τους παλμούς μου.Οι τελευταίες έκτακτες που είχα ήταν πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου.Ελπ΄ζω να σας βοήθησα.

----------


## panos69

Σίγουρα αυτό το πράγμα παίζει τόσο πολύ με το μυαλό σου που μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει και στον υποχονδριασμό που περιγράφεις.Απλά να ξέρεις ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα από αυτό και μάθε να το αγνοείς και τότε θα σε ξεχάσει κι αυτό.Όπως όταν οδηγάς και νευριάζεις με κάποιον στο δρόμο και μετά από 5 λεπτά δε θυμάσαι τίποτα :Wink: 


> Γεια σου pano.Διαβασα το μηνυμα σου.Εγω εκτος απο εκτακτες,απ το 2008,τωρα τελευταια εχω γρηγορους παλμους(85-90),οχι σε στιγμες κουρασης.Αυτο που εγραψες, για το οτι μπορεις να ηρεμησεις μονος σου,χωρις φαρμακα,το κανω κι'εγω.Εχω διαβασει αρκετα βιβλια για τον διαλογισμο και καποτε εκανα μαθηματα γιογκα.Ο διαλογισμος για 'μενα ειναι να ακουω με τα ακουστικα μου,χαλαρη μουσικη,και να πηγαινω το μυαλο μου σε μερη που ειναι ονειρεμενα για 'μενα.....μετα απο λιγο οι παλμοι λιγοστευουν και αυτο με κανει να νιωθω καλυτερα.Το "θεμα" μου ειναι οτι ανα περιοδους τρωω "κολληματα",δηλαδη εμμονες με διαφορα σωματικα οπως να ελεγχω την πιεση μου συνεχεια και τωρα τους παλμους,οποτε οταν ειναι εκει το μυαλο κολλημενο,πως να μην αντιδρα ετσι το νευρικο συστημα??

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Πιστευεις οτι και οι ταχυκαρδια προερχεται απ το μυαλο?Γι'αυτο μου λες οτι δεν προκειται να παθω κατι?

----------


## panos69

Ακριβώς.Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα.Το 85-90 για πολλούς είναι φυσιολογικό.Θα σου σύστηνα απλά να αρχίσεις κάποιο είδος αερόβιας άσκησης(περπάτημα με γρήγορο ρυθμό,τρέξιμο,ποδήλατο)για να γυμνάσεις την καρδιά σου και να χαλαρώσεις.Αν διάβασες έφτανα στα καλά του καθουμένου και πολλές φορές μέσα στον ύπνο μου όχι λίγες φορές τους 120 παλμούς και ξύπναγα και μέτραγα και την πίεση, και φρίκαρα και το παθα πολλές φορές ώσπου είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα τους περάσει και έκανα αυτά που έγραψα,Χαλάρωσε,δεν έχει πεθάνει κανένας ποτέ από έκτακτες.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σ'ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα!Στα καλα του καθουμενου,εχουν φτασει & 100 οι παλμοι....αυτο με φοβιζει πολυ.....και οι εκτακτες ειναι τρομακτικες αλλα μου εχουν πει 500 .....καρδιολογοι οτι οι εκτακτες δεν κανουν κακο,οι ταχυκαρδιες ομως κουραζουν......οσο για γυμναστικη,περπαταω ΚΑΘΕ μερα 3 χιλιομετρα γρηγορο περπατημα,καπνιζω μονο δυο τσιγαρα την ημερα,πινω μονο εναν ελληνικο την ημερα και γενικα δεν κανω καταχρησεις.Ειμαι ομως υποχονδρια,κι'αυτο φτανει!!!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Ακριβώς.Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα.Το 85-90 για πολλούς είναι φυσιολογικό.Θα σου σύστηνα απλά να αρχίσεις κάποιο είδος αερόβιας άσκησης(περπάτημα με γρήγορο ρυθμό,τρέξιμο,ποδήλατο)για να γυμνάσεις την καρδιά σου και να χαλαρώσεις.Αν διάβασες έφτανα στα καλά του καθουμένου και πολλές φορές μέσα στον ύπνο μου όχι λίγες φορές τους 120 παλμούς και ξύπναγα και μέτραγα και την πίεση, και φρίκαρα και το παθα πολλές φορές ώσπου είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα τους περάσει και έκανα αυτά που έγραψα,Χαλάρωσε,δεν έχει πεθάνει κανένας ποτέ από έκτακτες.


 και εγω πανο μου βασανιζομαι απο αυτο το θεμα το οποιο το επαθα μετα απο κρισεις πανικου... με τον καιρο καταλαβα πως πρεπει να χαλαρωσω και να μην φοβαμαι και οντως αυτο βοηθησε πολυ!!! τωρα εχω βρει δουλεια στο νησι απο οπου ειμαι αλλα δεν θελω να φυγω απο την αθηνα για να εχω τη σιγουρια του γιατρου...εγω ειχα μεχρι 10 τη μερα δεν ειχα πολλες και τωρα εχω καμια δυο τη μερα η και καμια...προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω γιατι εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι νευρωση οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου...το θεμα ειναι οτι σου χαλαει την ποιοτητα ζωης και σε κανει να ζεις με φοβιες...τελικα ομως για ολα φταιει το μυαλο μας...κακως φοβομαστε για την καρδια...το μυαλο τα κανει ολα,και σε γιατρευει και σε αρρωσταινει. για το μοναδικο που φοβαμαι τωρα ειναι να μην τις εχω μια ζωη η μην με την παροδο των χρονων γινουν περισσοτερες...μακαρι να κρατησει ετσι,και εννοειτε πως κανενας δεν πεθανε απο εκτακτες ποτε.αργησα να το καταλαβω αλλα τα ψυχοσωματικα μονο τη διαθεση καταφερνουν να μας χαλανε...πιστευω πως ο καθενας εχει ενα δικο του τροπο να το αντιμετωπισει και να ιαθει....

----------


## Alex89

Γεια χαρα!!
Παλι μετα απο καιρό.
Έχω έκτακτες προσπαθώ και τις ελέγχω και βέβαια τις χαζω συνηθησα.
Τελευταία κοντά στους δυο μηνες με παιδεύει η μέση μου.
Ο πόνος ξεκίνησε σαν ενα πιάσιμο στην συνέχεια κατβηκε στον μηρό γάμπα και δάχτυλα δεν εδωνα σημασία επιτα ο πόνος εντάθηκε με ποναγε όταν καθόμουν στην καρέκλα όταν καθομουν όταν ξαπλωνα κτλπ.
Πήγα σε εναν ορθοπεδικό μου είπε εχεις πρόβλημα με την μέση σου ξεκουραδου πάρε voktaren και θα σου περάσει φυσικά δεν τα πείρα τα χαπια συνεχιζα να δουλεω ωε σερβιτόρος και σε χειρωνακτικτεε εργασίες γιατί τα έξοδα είναι πολλά.
Απο την πόλη ορθοστασία και δουλεια ο πόνος εντάθηκε τόσι που υποφερα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθώ τίποτα ουτε στο μπάνιο δεν μπορουσα να πάω ούτε τα παπούτσια να βάλω.
Πάω σε ρευματολογο βγάζω ακτινογραφία μου διαπίστωσε δισκοπάθεια συγκεκριμενα ριζοπάθεια ,μου έδωσε μυοχαλαρωτικά και αντιφλεγμονοδει για 10 ημερες δεν μπορω να πω οτι βοήθησαν και πολύ αλλά κάτι καν.
Σταματάω τα χάπια περνάνε πεντε ημερες και ο πόνος ειρθε δρυμιτερος δεν μπόρεσα να αντεξω πήγα στο νοσοκομειο και μου κλεισαν ραντεβού για ορθοπεδικό και μαγνητική .
Εγώ την αλλη ημερα πήγα στον ρευματολογο που μου έδωσε την θεραπεία και μου είπε οτι υποτροπιάσει γιατί ξεθαρεψα και η αλήθεια είναι αυτή .
Μου έκλεισε για την τριτη αξονική τομογραφία δια να δει τυχόν κυλη που έκανε εγώ παιδιά φοβάμαι πόλη να την κάνω πρώτων για την πολύ ακτινοβολία και δεύτερον για τα αποτελέσματα .
Έχω διαβάσει οτι άγχος και καταθληψη επιδηνονουν τέτοια προβλήματα.
Τα οποία ορθογραφικά ζήτω συγγνώμη γιατί γράφω απο το κινιτο και έχει αυτό διόρθωση..

----------


## Tasos75

Καλημέρα σε όλους, διάβασα μερικά ποστ του θέματος και είπα να γράψω και εγώ τον πόνο μου. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω αρχίσει και παρουσιάζω κάποιες αρρυθμίες που κατά περιόδους εξαφανίζονται τελείως. Αρχικά εμφανίζονταν για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα, συνήθως όταν ξάπλωνα μετά από φαγητό, έβηχα λίγο και τελείωνε η υπόθεση. Έκανα και ότι εξετάσεις υπάρχουν και μου είπαν ότι είναι αθώες και απλά να μη δίνω σημασία. Το κακό είναι ότι φοβάμαι να κάνω κάθε είδους γυμναστικής. Η καρδιά μου αρχίζει και χτυπάει δυνατά και νιώθω ότι θα μείνω! 
Εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες έχω μπει σε περίοδο μεγάλου άγχους. Είναι μέρες που νομίζω ότι θα εκραγώ από την πίεση όλων αυτών που σκέφτομαι. Αποτέλεσμα είναι εδώ και δύο βδομάδες να έχω αρρυθμίες καθημερινά που από ότι καταλαβαίνω διαρκούν αρκετά. Σταματάει η καρδιά τελείως για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, μετά πέρνει φόρα και δίνει γκάζια, μετά πιάνει κανονικό ρυθμό και υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτός ο κύκλος να επαναλαμβάνεται για αρκετή ώρα. Εκεί τα παίζω, νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι!
Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με πιάνει κυρίως στη φάση του ύπνου. Σήμερα ξύπνησα στις 4.30 το πρωί νιώθωντας ότι δεν είχα καθόλου αέρα. Συνειδητοποίσα ότι είχα αρρυθμία, ξεκίνησα το βήχα γιατί ξέρω ότι με βοηθάει αλλά τίποτα. Για πάνω από ένα τέταρτο ήμουν χάλι μαύρο. Πήρα ένα ζάναξ και μετά από μισή ώρα κατάφερα να ξανακοιμηθώ αλλά πλέον νιώθω κουρέλι, δεν το αντέχω άλλο.Φοβάμαι να πέσω για ύπνο, ξεκινάει ο χορός της καρδιάς και η δύσπνοια και λέω εδώ τελειώνει το παραμύθι.

----------


## panos69

Τάσο75,διάβασε παραπάνω το post μου για την άσκηση και τις αρρυθμίες.Το ότι ξυπνάς μέσα στη νύχτα δείχνει το πόσο stress έχεις αυτή την περίοδο.Αν οι καρδιολόγοι σου έχουν πει ότι είναι αθώες δεν έχεις κανένα λόγο να φοβάσαι.

----------


## Tasos75

panos69, η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω τόσο πολύ άγχος που δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το μετριάσω. Με ακουμπάνε και πετάγομαι στον αέρα. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, δηλ καμια ώρα μετά το ξύπνημα και μέχρι να γυρίσω σπίτι από τη δουλειά, δεν έχω θέμα. Όταν γυρίσω σπίτι και αν έχω καπνισει αρκετά και πιει καφέ, μου αλλάζει τα φώτα.
Μεθαύριο θα πάω σε ένα φίλο καρδιολόγο για μια εξέταση. Η τελευταία που είχα κάνει ήταν πριν από 6 μήνες και όλα βγήκαν καθαρά στο τεστ κόπωσης. Για να δούμε τώρα τί θα μου πει.
Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Greg83

7,5 μηνες κλεινω απο την ημερα που μου χτυπησαν την πορτα αυτες οι αχωνευτες εκτακτες..τις μισω οσο δν παει..μου εχουν χαλασει την ζωη..κανουν οτι θελουν..Οταν φευγουν για μερικες μερες συνηθως 1 βδομαδα 10 μερες ειμαι καλα..αλλα παντα επιστρεφουν ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!Ειναι αυτο που λεει ο πανος ειναι θεμα ψυχολογικο απο την στιγμη που δν μας βρισκουν κατι παθολογικο..αλλα ειναι δυσκολο ρε παιδια..κ συνεχως σε μπερδευουν εμενα τουλαχιστον..οταν μου φευγουν για ενα διαστημα δν κανω κατι διαφορετικο ουτε ειναι οτι δν τις σκεφτομαι παντα τις εχω κατα νου απλα συμβαινει..λειτουργει ηρεμα η καρδια...απο χτες παλι παυση 2 δευτερολεπτων κ ΝΤΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΠ λες κ θα μου βγει η καρδια απο το στερνο.Κ ξανα τα ιδια,μονο οταν κοιμαμαι ηρεμουν κ στις προπονησεις δν τις αισθανομαι οταν τρεχω..Το θεμα ειναι οτι με κουραζουν πολυ κυριως ψυχικα...Οταν με πιανουν δν θελω να μιλαω σε ανθρωπο δν θελω τπτ θελω απλα να σταματησει γτ προκειται για μαρτυριο κ μονο εσεις εδω καταλαβαινετε..ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΔΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΜΑΣ!!!!ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ

----------


## Greca

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, γιατί το πέρασα και το περνάω...και μόνο όσοι το περνάνε μπορούν να καταλάβουν πραγματικά τί συμβαίνει.




> 7,5 μηνες κλεινω απο την ημερα που μου χτυπησαν την πορτα αυτες οι αχωνευτες εκτακτες..τις μισω οσο δν παει..μου εχουν χαλασει την ζωη..κανουν οτι θελουν..Οταν φευγουν για μερικες μερες συνηθως 1 βδομαδα 10 μερες ειμαι καλα..αλλα παντα επιστρεφουν ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!Ειναι αυτο που λεει ο πανος ειναι θεμα ψυχολογικο απο την στιγμη που δν μας βρισκουν κατι παθολογικο..αλλα ειναι δυσκολο ρε παιδια..κ συνεχως σε μπερδευουν εμενα τουλαχιστον..οταν μου φευγουν για ενα διαστημα δν κανω κατι διαφορετικο ουτε ειναι οτι δν τις σκεφτομαι παντα τις εχω κατα νου απλα συμβαινει..λειτουργει ηρεμα η καρδια...απο χτες παλι παυση 2 δευτερολεπτων κ ΝΤΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΠ λες κ θα μου βγει η καρδια απο το στερνο.Κ ξανα τα ιδια,μονο οταν κοιμαμαι ηρεμουν κ στις προπονησεις δν τις αισθανομαι οταν τρεχω..Το θεμα ειναι οτι με κουραζουν πολυ κυριως ψυχικα...Οταν με πιανουν δν θελω να μιλαω σε ανθρωπο δν θελω τπτ θελω απλα να σταματησει γτ προκειται για μαρτυριο κ μονο εσεις εδω καταλαβαινετε..ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΔΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΜΑΣ!!!!ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Και μενα επανηλθαν οι ρημαδες εδω και 5-6 μερες..Δεν ξερω..Ειμαι σε φαση σταματηματος του εφφεξορ και αρχη στο cipralex...Ο doc ειχε πει να παρω και Seroquel των 150 αλλα δεν ηθελα..Μαλλον σκατα τα κανω  :Smile:

----------


## Alex89

Γεια χαρά σε ολους !!
Παλι εδώ με έχουν τρελάνει η αρρυθμίες και η ταχυκαρδία που με φοβίζει πιο πολύ.
Όπως έχω ξανά γράψει το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε πριν ενα χρονο ακριβώς.
Και ακόμη τα ίδια κάπου είχα ηρεμήσει οι αρρυθμίες δεν φυγαν ποτε απλως δεν είχα ταχυκαρδία.
Αυτό που νιώθω είναι στα καλά καθουμενα που μπορεί να μην έχω καμια αρρυθμία να αρχίζει να παλετε η καρδιά μου αλλες φορες πολύ γρήγορα και αλλες πιο ήπια με ακανόνιστο ρυθμό και στα καπάκια αρρυθμία και άλγος .

Προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωσω με σταθερή διαφραγματικη αναπνοή έτσι όπως ερχετε φεύγει απο μόνη της δεν όμως διαρκεί πανω απο 1 λεπτο .
Παλι στον καρδιολόγο θα τρέχω ?
Αντιμετωπίζει παιδιά κανεις αυτό απαίσιο συναίσθημα ?

----------


## Inside out

> Γεια χαρά σε ολους !!
> Παλι εδώ με έχουν τρελάνει η αρρυθμίες και η ταχυκαρδία που με φοβίζει πιο πολύ.
> Όπως έχω ξανά γράψει το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε πριν ενα χρονο ακριβώς.
> Και ακόμη τα ίδια κάπου είχα ηρεμήσει οι αρρυθμίες δεν φυγαν ποτε απλως δεν είχα ταχυκαρδία.
> Αυτό που νιώθω είναι στα καλά καθουμενα που μπορεί να μην έχω καμια αρρυθμία να αρχίζει να παλετε η καρδιά μου αλλες φορες πολύ γρήγορα και αλλες πιο ήπια με ακανόνιστο ρυθμό και στα καπάκια αρρυθμία και άλγος .
> 
> Προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωσω με σταθερή διαφραγματικη αναπνοή έτσι όπως ερχετε φεύγει απο μόνη της δεν όμως διαρκεί πανω απο 1 λεπτο .
> Παλι στον καρδιολόγο θα τρέχω ?
> Αντιμετωπίζει παιδιά κανεις αυτό απαίσιο συναίσθημα ?


Καλο μου παιδι, δε φανταζεσαι ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!! Επειδη δεν διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες ( μονο τις 2 πρωτες) δεν ξερω αν εχεις αποφασισει να πας σε ψυχολογο ή σε ψυχιατρο. Τον αυγουστο επαθα κριση πανικου με συμπτωματα εμφραγματος την ωρα που κοιμομουν.. Μετα απο αυτο και επειδη φοβηθηκα οτι κατι εχω, αγχωθηκα πως κατι εχω κ κολληςε το μυαλο μου σε αυτο.Ειχα εκτακτες και αρρυθμιες. Πηγα 3 φορες σε καρδιολογο και μια στα επειγοντα και φαντασου πως εκανα ηδη ψυχοθεραπεια. Εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ και τρελαινομουν χειροτερα. Δεν εχει προβλημα η καρδια σου, η ψυχη σου ζοριζεται, εφοσον το εχεις χιλιοψαξει! Σταματα να πηγαινεις σε καρδιολογους. Ειχα μεχρι και 10 εκτακτες την ωρα και ξερεις τι ηταν? αγχωδης διαταραχη. Ημουν στη πριζα! Περασαν μετα απο κανα 2 μηνο, 3 μηνο. Επαιρνα ηρεμιστικα βεβαια, ενα ελαφρυ, καθε φορα που δε τη παλευα και μαλλον ξεχαστηκα. Δεν σου προτεινω να παρεις φαρμακα αλλα πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο. Γιατι λεω ψυχιατρο? επειδη κι εμενα με χτυπαει στην αρρωστοφοβια το αγχος, θελω να ξερω οτι ο ανθρωπος που μου κανει ψυχοθεραπεια εχει και ευρυτερες γνωσεις ιατρικης, ετσι ωστε να του λεω να ψυχοσωματικα μου και να ξερει να μου απαντησει.Μην το αφηνεις ετσι. Αγχωνεσαι τσαμπα νομιζω. Α! Και κοψε το αλκοολ, δε βοηθαει στο αγχος! Αυτα, ελπιζω να ηρεμησεις συντομα  :Smile:

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Μυστηριο πραγμα παντως ρε παιδι μου..την μια μπορει να εχω συνεχεια εκτακτες και την αλλη τιποτα. Σημερα μου καρφωθηκε η ιδεα οτι μπορει να φταιει και το euthyrox (χαπι για τον θυροειδη)..

----------


## Alex89

Γιώργο Συμφωνώ μαζί σου μια μέρα ξυπναω δεν θα έλεγα και καμια τρέμει διάθεση νορμαλ και δεν είχα ουτε μια έκτακτη την αλλη μέσα στην διάθεση με το που τροω πρωινό με επισκέφτηκαν οι άπειρες έκτακτες και για τελείωμα ταχυκαρδία να θέλει να σπάσει η καρδιά και δεν περνώ χάπια τίποτα μονο αυτό το ριμαδι τον καφέ πινω .

----------


## antaveri

Πραγματικα... οποιος δεν εχει αισθανθει τις εκτακτες δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει.... πολυ ψυχοφθορο. Και ο γιατρος που σου λεει οτι δςν εχεις κατι... αντε να σου βγει απο το μυαλο

----------


## antaveri

> alex με holter τις κατεγραψες αυτες τις εκτακτες? εγω σε μια κακη μερα κανω χιλιαδες..οι 300 δεν ειναι πολλες οντως!


Παλιο το ποστ . Το πιθανοτερο εινα7 οτι δεν θα παρω ποτε απαντηση. Εγω παρ ολα αυτα θα ρωτησω... οταν λες χιλιαδες... ποσες ; εγω σε κατασταση φουλ πανικου και χαλια ψυχολογιας εδειξε 12000 το χολτερ... απο τοτε το εχω ατο μυαλο μου. Ο καρδιολογος ειπε οτι εγω τρελλο αγχος και πιθανον να επητεαζουν και καποια φαρμακα που παιρνω και να κανουν παρενεργειες.

----------


## Biliskov

Εγώ τα περνάω αυτα τωρα τελευταία παλι. Όχι κάθε μερα όμως. Δουλεύω σε νησί σε ενα απο τα καλύτερα του νησιού. Η δουλεια μου ειναι οδηγός εντός του συγκροτήματος και πηγαίνω κοσμο στα δωμάτια. Δεν ειναι τιποτα κουραστικό και αγχωτικό ισα ισα ειναη διασκεδαστική δουλεια. Η βάρδιες μου ειναι μια μερα πρωι μια μερα απόγευμα. Όταν ειμαι απόγευμα και ξεκινάω στις 3 πάντα πριν παω δουλεια εχω ταχυπαλμίες. Αυτο συμβαίνει τη τελευταία βδομάδα. Είχα και πριν 3 μήνες πολλα θέματα με τη καρδιά αλλα έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις που μπορεις να κανεις και δεν βρέθηκε τιποτα! Πηγα σε έναν ομοιοπαθητικο ξεκίνησα θεραπεία και απο τοτε δεν με είχε πιασει τιποτα. Πολυ σπάνια να είχα κανένα σφίξιμο και αυτο ήταν όλο. Τωρα όμως εχει αρχίσει αυτο το πράγμα εδω κ 1 βδομάδα. Ξανά κάλεσα τον ομοιοπαθητικο ο οποίος ειναι και παθολόγος και μου ειπε οτι ίσως να μου πέφτει το ζάχαρο. Ήμουν μια μερα στη δουλεια και με έπιασε έντονη ταχυπαλμία στο ξαφνικό σαν να έσκασε κατι και ενα παιδί που ήταν μαζι μου μου έφερε αμέσως στιμενο χυμό πορτοκαλι. Μόλις το ήπια μερα απο 2-3 λεπτά ήρθα στα ισα μου. Απο τοτε πάντα παίρνω έναν χυμό πορτοκαλι μαζι μου και βοηθάει κάπως την κατάσταση. Αλλα και όταν σηκώνομαι απο το κρεβάτι για να ετοιμαστώ οι παλμοί ανεβαίνουν κατευθειαν και γρήγορα! Δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορεί να ειναι. Άγχος πάντως δεν εχω άρα κατι αλλο φταίει. Ίσως η ζέστη ίσως όντως να πέφτει το ζάχαρο μου.

----------


## Efi41

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Είμαι καινούριο μέλος κ ήθελα να μοιραστώ κι εγώ το πρόβλημα μου. Πριν από 3 μήνες μου ξεκίνησαν εκτακτες κ ταχυκαρδια 136 σφυξεις κατά διαστηματα. Κάποιες μέρες μες τη βδομάδα. Ενάμιση μήνα τώρα δε μ έχει αφήσει ούτε μια μέρα. Έχω καθημερινά 20 κ περισσότερες. Έκανα χολτερ, τριπλεξ κ τεστ κοποσεως. Όλα ήταν τέλεια. Έκανα θυροειδη, εξετάσεις αίματος για ηλεκτρολυτες κι ήταν όλα καλά. Επειδή όλο αυτό μου ξεκίνησε με ένα πρόβλημα στις αιμορροιδες σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι παρενέργειες απο φάρμακα κ βότανα κι αλοιφές που είχα πάρει τότε. Οι γιατροί μου είπαν πως δεν είναι αυτή η αιτία. Μέχρι και κάποια θήκη στο δόντι που είχα βάλει εκείνο το καιρό σκέφτηκα με ανασύσταση με άξονα, μήπως έφταιγε το υλικό. Οι γιατροί μου είπαν πως ούτε αυτή ήταν η αιτια. Μου έδωσαν το tenormin αλλά δε μ έπιασε καθόλου, μου δωσαν το inderal, το πίνω 2 μέρες τώρα αλλα έχω περισσότερες.. Μου Χαν δώσει xanax το ηπια μια βδομάδα, πάλι τα ιδια. Έχω τρελαθεί γιατί δεν έχω βρει την αιτία κ ένα χάπι που να με βοηθήσει να μη νοιώθω τις εκτακτες. Την ταχυκαρδια δε τη νοιώθω καθόλου. Οι εκτακτες με τρελαίνουν όλη μέρα. Κ σε ηρεμια όταν είμαι. Πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ τις αισθανομαι. Οσοι το ξεπεράσατε με τι φαρμακα θεραπεύτηκατε; ποιο ήταν το χάπι που σας έκανε να μη τις αισθάνεστε; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## elpida33

Καλησπερα efi, απο τη μια καλως ηρθες απο την αλλη λυπαμαι π σ ετυχε κ εσενα ολο αυτο κ αναγκαστηκες να ερθεις στο φορουμ,.. Αν βρεις τον λόγο π ξεκινησαν οι εκτατες πες μας κ εμας. Δυστυχως ουτε οι γιατροι δν ξερουν γτ ξεκινανε μονο γενικα δίνουν λογους, αγχος καφες τσιγαρο κτλ... Οι εκτατες ειναι να μην τις νιωσεις ολοι εχουν αλλα καποιοι τις νιώθουμε κα ν ξεκινήσουν δε φευγουν τελειως δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω οι περισσότεροι εδω εχουμς δοκιμασει τα πάντα κιψαμε τσιγάρο καφε η τα ελαττωσαμε αλλοι με γιόγκα αλλοι με. Άσκηση αλλα τελείως δς φευγουν, το μονο σιγουρο αφοθ εκανες ολες τις εξετασεις ειναι οτι ειναι ακινδυνες οσο κ αν καθε φορα π τις παθαινεις δε το πιστευεις.. Εννοείται οτι θα υπάρξουν μερες π δε θα τις νιωθεις έρχονται φευγουν αυτη τη δουλειά κάνουν.. Μήπως ζοριστηκες. Με. Κάποιο θεμα τελευταία;μήπως αλλαξες κατι;λιγο καφες παραπάνω λιγο φαγητο παραπανω τσιγάρο κατι;

----------


## Efi41

Όχι τίποτα απ αυτά, δεν έκανα, ούτε καφέ ούτε τσιγάρα, ας φύγουν έστω για λίγο όπως μου λες, γιατί εμένα 5 εβδομάδες δε μου χουν φύγει ούτε για μια μέρα.. Σ ευχαριστώ κι ας απογοητευτηκα..

----------


## Elenas

Έφη απλά υπομονή. Πάνε και έρχονται. Είχα να τις νιώσω από πέρυσι και πέρυσι που τις ένιωθα είχα να τις νιώσω από πρόπερσι. Είναι πολύ χάλια φάση τίποτα δε σε καθησυχάζει και δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία αλλά τουλάχιστον μην τις σκέφτεσαι πολύ γιατί γίνεται χειρότερο

----------


## Efi41

Elena όταν σου έρχονται πόσο καιρό τις νοιώθεις; κ πόσες εκτακτες κάνεις;

----------


## Elenas

> Elena όταν σου έρχονται πόσο καιρό τις νοιώθεις; κ πόσες εκτακτες κάνεις;


Αναλόγως... την πρώτη φορά που εμφανίστηκαν είχα νιώσει ελάχιστες και μια στο τόσο. Την δεύτερη δηλαδή πέρυσι είχα αρκετές αλλά ήμουν πολύ χάλια με το που ξεκίνησα αγωγή άρχισαν να λιγοστεύουν μέχρι που εξαφανίστηκαν σχεδόν τελείως με εξαίρεση κάποιες που ένιωθα μια στο τόσο μετά από πολύ έντονη γυμναστική αλλά ήταν ελάχιστες και δεν με ανησύχησαν καθόλου. Αυτή την φορά είναι χειρότερα από ποτέ, νιώθω πολλές και κάποιες είναι συνεχόμενες. Ανάλογα την ημέρα πάντα. Σήμερα για παράδειγμα είχα πολλά νεύρα και άγχος λόγω κάποιων γεγονότων και έχω νιώσει πολλές. Όταν είμαι πιο ήρεμη κάπως ηρεμούν και αυτές. Αν κουραστώ η γυμναστώ γίνεται χαμός.

----------


## ΧΑΡΗΣ70

Efi41 μην αγχωνεσαι.Οσο τις σκεφτεσαι τοσο θα αυξανονται.Περασα απο αυτο το σταδιο με 3000 εκτακτες σε holter ρυθμου.Δε σταματαγανε ποτε.Εφτασε μια μερα και ξαφνικα σταματησαν.Προσπαθησε να ακολουθεις το ρυθμο ζωης που ειχες οσο και να σε ενοχλουν.Παντως οσο και να μη το πιστευεις καποια στιγμη σε αφηνουν μεχρι την επομενη φορα που θα πιεσεις τον εαυτο σου.Πιστεψε με ζω 30 χρονια με αυτες .

----------


## Efi41

Είμαι τόσο απελπισμένη που όντως μου φαινεται εξωπραγματικο το ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει έστω κ μια μέρα που δε θα τις νοιώσω. Αν είναι να πήγαινοερχονται δε με πολύ φοβιζει, έχω φοβηθει στην ιδέα μήπως δεν ξανά ζήσω έστω μια μέρα χωρίς αυτες. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------


## Elenas

Όλοι που τις έχουμε μια απελπισία ζούμε. Πριν λίγο σηκώθηκα για κάτι δουλειές έπαθα ταχυκαρδία, λέω εντάξει δεν πειράζει όλα καλά αλλά μετά από λίγο πλάκωσανε οι έκτακτες, λογικά κοιλιακες, και έκτοτε ακόμα να ηρεμήσω. Είναι αυτό που νιώθεις λίγη αισιοδοξία κάποιες μέρες και μετά συμβαίνουν κάτι τέτοια και λες εντάξει να ενημερώσω κάνα φίλο η γκόμενο ότι παίζει να μην ξαναβρεθούμε..

----------


## anika

είναι τοσο τρομακτικο οταν σε πιανουν που οτι και να σου χουν πει οι γιατροί νιώθεις οτι θα σταματησει η καρδιά σου η θα κανει ενα μπουμ κ θα σκασει.. ταλαιπωρουμαι πολλα χρόνια με ςκτακτες κ πριν ένα μηνα ξεκινησα να εχω τισες πολλές καθημερινά πιυ δεν είχα ποτε μιυ... το χολντερ το πρώτο κατέγραψε 10000 κ το δευτερο σε αρρυθμιολογο 4000...τελικά πηρα ενα χαπι το. selectol και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα... ελπιζω καποια μερα να σταματησουμε να τρομαζουμε απο αυτες κ να συνεχισουμε τη ζωη μας χωρίς αυτές

----------


## Antonis8

Χίλιες φορες έκτακτες απο ταχυπαλμιες 160 παλμων. Πλεον έχω σπανια έκτακτες,αλλά ειλικρινά τις προτιμω χίλιες φορες απο το μαρτύριο της ταχυπαλμιας. Βέβαια όταν είναι πολλες σίγουρα ειναι ενοχλητικό και σου χαλάει την ψυχολογία. Εμένα οι έκτακτες σταματησαν όταν σταματησα να τις φοβαμαι/δίνω σημασία. Ποτέ δεν παθαινα πολλες,αλλά δυο τρεις να είχα μες στη μέρα ήταν πιθανο να το χαλασουν την ψυχολογία. Μετά κατέληξα ότι τα μισά απι αυτά που ενιωθα ήταν κινήσεις οισοφάγου. Ετυχε να νιώθω έκτακτες σε καρδιογραφημα και σε χολτερ και εντελει δεν καταγράφηκε τιποτα. Επισης προσεχω πάρα ππολύ ενυδατωση και ηλεκτρολυτες,παιζουν τεράστιο ρόλο. Και η καλή ποιότητα υπνου.

----------


## Elenas

> Χίλιες φορες έκτακτες απο ταχυπαλμιες 160 παλμων. Πλεον έχω σπανια έκτακτες,αλλά ειλικρινά τις προτιμω χίλιες φορες απο το μαρτύριο της ταχυπαλμιας. Βέβαια όταν είναι πολλες σίγουρα ειναι ενοχλητικό και σου χαλάει την ψυχολογία. Εμένα οι έκτακτες σταματησαν όταν σταματησα να τις φοβαμαι/δίνω σημασία. Ποτέ δεν παθαινα πολλες,αλλά δυο τρεις να είχα μες στη μέρα ήταν πιθανο να το χαλασουν την ψυχολογία. Μετά κατέληξα ότι τα μισά απι αυτά που ενιωθα ήταν κινήσεις οισοφάγου. Ετυχε να νιώθω έκτακτες σε καρδιογραφημα και σε χολτερ και εντελει δεν καταγράφηκε τιποτα. Επισης προσεχω πάρα ππολύ ενυδατωση και ηλεκτρολυτες,παιζουν τεράστιο ρόλο. Και η καλή ποιότητα υπνου.


Καλά τα ίδια έλεγα και εγώ μέχρι Πριν ενα μήνα. Πλεον δεν μπορώ καν να κουνηθώ γιατί γίνεται χαμός και είναι και περίεργες. Ξεκίνησαν λόγω φαρμάκων για γρίπη και συνεχίζονται λόγω άγχους. Εύχομαι να μην βιώσεις ποτέ πολλές μαζί.

----------


## anika

elenas χολντερ έχεις Βάλει πρόσφατα; ποσες κατέγραψε; και ο γιατρός τι σου έχει πει; δεν είναι ανυσηχητικες προφανως αλλά δεν παίρνεις καποιο φαρμακο;

----------


## Antonis8

Αν ήταν να μην ειχα ορθοστατική, προτιμώ τις έκτακτες. Αλλά ναι, αν τις έχεις κατά ριπές,είναι αγχωτικό. Λογικά θα σου περάσουν με τον καιρό,όπως ήρθαν, αν περασες και γρίπη ίσως θέλει καιρό ο οργανισμός σου να ανακάμψει.

----------


## Elenas

> elenas χολντερ έχεις Βάλει πρόσφατα; ποσες κατέγραψε; και ο γιατρός τι σου έχει πει; δεν είναι ανυσηχητικες προφανως αλλά δεν παίρνεις καποιο φαρμακο;


Έβαλα αλλά κάποιες μέρες είμαι καλά. Και έτυχε γαμωτο την ημέρα που το έβαλα να μην νιώσω καμια. Όλη μέρα παρακαλούσα να έρθει κάποια και ήθελα κυρίως να καταγραφούν οι συνεχόμενες αλλά τίποτα. Τι να μου πει και ο άνθρωπος..
Νιώθω ότι πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη εξαιτίας τους

----------


## Elenas

> Αν ήταν να μην ειχα ορθοστατική, προτιμώ τις έκτακτες. Αλλά ναι, αν τις έχεις κατά ριπές,είναι αγχωτικό. Λογικά θα σου περάσουν με τον καιρό,όπως ήρθαν, αν περασες και γρίπη ίσως θέλει καιρό ο οργανισμός σου να ανακάμψει.


Την έχω και αυτήν τελευταία άλλα δεν με νοιάζει. Μονο αρρυθμίες δεν θέλω

----------


## Antonis8

Ορθοστατική είναι όταν αυξάνεται πάνω από τριάντα χτύπους + πάνω από 100 χτύπους ανά λεπτό και δεν ομαλοποιείται ο καρδιακός παλμός όταν βρίσκεσαι σε όρθια θέση. Για να διαγνωστείς πρέπει να το έχεις έξι μήνες.

----------


## Elenas

> Ορθοστατική είναι όταν αυξάνεται πάνω από τριάντα χτύπους + πάνω από 100 χτύπους ανά λεπτό και δεν ομαλοποιείται ο καρδιακός παλμός όταν βρίσκεσαι σε όρθια θέση. Για να διαγνωστείς πρέπει να το έχεις έξι μήνες.


Γνωρίζω πολυ καλά τι είναι

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως λες ότι την έχεις τελευταία εφόσον είναι κάτι που έχεις συνέχεια. Προφανώς έχεις αύξηση παλμών λόγω άγχους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, κάθε άνθρωπος δεν αντέχει διαφορετικά πράγματα. Για μένα όσα βιώνω είναι ότι χειρότερο γιατί εμποδίζουν τις δραστηριότητες μου, προτιμώ τις έκτακτες.

----------


## Alexes 93

Αντώνη μεγάλο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού έχει ορθοστατική, δν είσαι ο μόνοςκ ούτε είναι κάτι τραγικό, επίσης για τν αντιμετώπιση τς προτείνεται κ τ ελαφρύ αερόβιο .. Υπάρχουν άτομα εκεί έξω που αναγκάζονται Ν να δουλέψουν 8 και 10 ώρες όρθιοι με συμπτώματα και τ αντιμετωπίζουν θετικά... Εσύ περπάτησες ανέβασες 120 παλμούς και έφερες τν καταστροφή... Ε μετά πως να μην πάνε 140?? Νομίζω δεν θες να γίνεις <<καλά >>για κάποιο λόγο... Αλλα δική σου ειναι η ζωή κάνε οτ θες

----------


## Niki

Παιδιά καλησπέρα..εχω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα..εχω πολλές έκτακτες συστολές που με βασανίζουν πολλά χρόνια και όλοι οι γιατροί λένε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα..δεν παλεύεται αυτή η κατάσταση έχω χάσει την καθημερινότητα μου δεν βγαίνω δεν πάω πουθενά..η ζωή μου είναι ένας φόβος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια δεν έχω προσωπική ζωή δεν έχω τίποτα λογο του φόβου..Βλέπω άλλους που ζουν τα πάντα (Καλά να ειναι οι άνθρωποι)και ειλικρινά ζηλεύω..ζω έναν γολγοθα

----------


## Sophie_

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα..εχω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα..εχω πολλές έκτακτες συστολές που με βασανίζουν πολλά χρόνια και όλοι οι γιατροί λένε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα..δεν παλεύεται αυτή η κατάσταση έχω χάσει την καθημερινότητα μου δεν βγαίνω δεν πάω πουθενά..η ζωή μου είναι ένας φόβος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια δεν έχω προσωπική ζωή δεν έχω τίποτα λογο του φόβου..Βλέπω άλλους που ζουν τα πάντα (Καλά να ειναι οι άνθρωποι)και ειλικρινά ζηλεύω..ζω έναν γολγοθα


Κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια... έχω πάει σε δύο καρδιολόγους κ στην εξέταση βρήκαν τέλεια την καρδιά μου. Παρολα αυτά έχω πολλές έκτακτες. Για ένα διάστημα 1-2 εβδομάδων μειωθηκαν πολύ, σχεδόν σταμάτησαν και από χθες πάλι τα ίδια...

----------


## trelameni

Και εγω ταλαιπωρουμε απο εκακτες.ειχανε σταματησει εντελως για 10ημερες περιπου (τελος δεκεμβριου) και τωρα τις εχω παλι καθε μερα.σε 15 μερες θα βαλω τελικα holter για να δουμε τι θα δειξει και ελπιζω να ηρεμησω και να βρεθει λυση.triplex,υπερηχογραφημα και αιματολογικες εξετασεις ολα μια χαρα.παντως εχω αρχισει να πινω αρκετο νερο και εδω και 3 ημερες ξεκινησα γυμανστικη στο σπιτι(εκεινη την ωρα δεν με πιανει τιποτα).

----------


## Sophie_

> Και εγω ταλαιπωρουμε απο εκακτες.ειχανε σταματησει εντελως για 10ημερες περιπου (τελος δεκεμβριου) και τωρα τις εχω παλι καθε μερα.σε 15 μερες θα βαλω τελικα holter για να δουμε τι θα δειξει και ελπιζω να ηρεμησω και να βρεθει λυση.triplex,υπερηχογραφημα και αιματολογικες εξετασεις ολα μια χαρα.παντως εχω αρχισει να πινω αρκετο νερο και εδω και 3 ημερες ξεκινησα γυμανστικη στο σπιτι(εκεινη την ωρα δεν με πιανει τιποτα).


Σε πιάνει σε ηρεμία μόνο; Εμένα γενικότερα μόλις κάτσω σε καρέκλα, καναπέ ή ξαπλώσω... είχα ηρεμήσει κ εγώ για αρκετό καιρό και τώρα πάλι... ρε παιδιά αν ήταν κάτι παθολογικό και δύο καρδιολόγοι που έχω πάει δεν το είχαν δει, δεν θα συνέβαιναν συνεχώς και κάθε μέρα;

----------


## trelameni

> Σε πιάνει σε ηρεμία μόνο; Εμένα γενικότερα μόλις κάτσω σε καρέκλα, καναπέ ή ξαπλώσω... είχα ηρεμήσει κ εγώ για αρκετό καιρό και τώρα πάλι... ρε παιδιά αν ήταν κάτι παθολογικό και δύο καρδιολόγοι που έχω πάει δεν το είχαν δει, δεν θα συνέβαιναν συνεχώς και κάθε μέρα;


Μονο σε ηρεμία,οταν ξαπλωσω στον καναπέ απο τη δεξια μερια.εμενα η καρδιολογος με το ζορι θα μου το βαλει το holter.κανονικα κατι θα επρεπε να ειχανε δειξει οι τοσες εξετασεις σου.τι να πω πια βαρεθηκα να φοβαμαι.

----------


## trelameni

Αυτο που δεν μπορω να εξηγησω ειναι οτι ενω το εχω στο μυαλο μου ολη την ημερα μην παθω καποια εκακτη δεν ειχα καθολου για 10 ημερες κοπηκαν μαχαιρι.

----------


## Skiouros8

Πολυ απλα οταν δεν τις σκεφτεσαι, δεν τις προσεχεις οταν συμβαινουν. 

Παραπονιομουν για ενάμιση χρόνο για ταχυκαρδιες έχοντας βάλει 10 χολτερ και γυρω στα 500 καρδιογραφηματα και αφού με ειχαν 12 καρδιολογοι. Τωρα παιρνω χαπι για την καρδια και ειμαι καλύτερα σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Πρέπει να είστε σίγουροι ότι όντως κάτι τρέχει για να το ψάξετε. Πχ αν το χολτερ δείξει 140 παλμούς και είναι φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία δεν θα δώσει σημασία καρδιολόγος, από άποψη Ρυθμού είναι όλα τέλεια και θα υποθέσει ότι τρεχατε πχ. Αν όμως είχατε αυτούς τους παλμούς σε άσχετη ώρα, πχ μέσα στο σπίτι περπατώντας ή ξαπλωμένοι, πρέπει να το διευκρινήσετε στο γιατρό για να αξιολογήσει την κατάσταση.

----------


## trelameni

> Πολυ απλα οταν δεν τις σκεφτεσαι, δεν τις προσεχεις οταν συμβαινουν. 
> 
> Παραπονιομουν για ενάμιση χρόνο για ταχυκαρδιες έχοντας βάλει 10 χολτερ και γυρω στα 500 καρδιογραφηματα και αφού με ειχαν 12 καρδιολογοι. Τωρα παιρνω χαπι για την καρδια και ειμαι καλύτερα σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Πρέπει να είστε σίγουροι ότι όντως κάτι τρέχει για να το ψάξετε. Πχ αν το χολτερ δείξει 140 παλμούς και είναι φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία δεν θα δώσει σημασία καρδιολόγος, από άποψη Ρυθμού είναι όλα τέλεια και θα υποθέσει ότι τρεχατε πχ. Αν όμως είχατε αυτούς τους παλμούς σε άσχετη ώρα, πχ μέσα στο σπίτι περπατώντας ή ξαπλωμένοι, πρέπει να το διευκρινήσετε στο γιατρό για να αξιολογήσει την κατάσταση.


Εχω πει ακριβως ποσες αισθανομαι οτι εχω και σε ποια θεση ειμαι.τις 10 μερες που ειχανε εξαφανιστει ητανε μεσα στο μυαλο μου συνεχεια και περιμενα ποτε θα κανω.ελπιζω να δειξει το holter.παντως ταχυκαρδιες δεν εχω παρα μονο αν παθω πανικο.

----------


## Nagia83

https://youtu.be/wRzbz_LF6-0

----------


## Νικος99

Καλησπερα κ απο εμένα…το τελεφταιο 5μηνο άπειρα συμπτώματα άπειρες εξετάσεις φυσικά όλα Καλα…οι έκτακτες μ ειναι σπάνιες μπορεί να συμβει 1-3 μεσα στην βδομαδα τις οποίες θα τις Καταλάβω μονο εχω βάλει το δάχτυλο στο λαιμό κ πιάσω και κενο που κανουν…πριν 7 μέρες όμως μ συνέβει κατι κ με τρόμαξε πολυ…περπάταγα σε ανηφόρα κ ξαφνικά νιώθω στιγμιαία δύσπνοια του δευτερολέπτου,πιάνω παλμούς κ συναιβει αυτο…παλμος γρήγορος Γτ ανχωθηκα κενο 1/2 δευτερα παλμος κενο παλι 1/2 δευτερα και μετα αρχησε κανονικά τρόμαξα παρα πολυ νόμιζα δν θα χτυπήσει η καρδια μ….δν μ χε ξανασυμβεί Τόσο έντονα….εξετάσεις πριν ενα μηνα τριπλεξ καρδιογράφημα χολτερ κοπώσεως μαγνητικη όλα τέλεια…εκτός απο μια διαλειπουσα προδιεγερση π υπήρχε απο παντα….ήθελα να μάθω νιώθει άλλος τόσο μεγάλο κενο συνεχόμενο….ευχαριστω….

----------


## Niki

Καλησπερα..εγω νιωθω ετσι καθε μερα..τοσο μεγαλο κενο συνεχομενο..δεν ειναι τιποτα λενε..οπως λενε σε ολους

----------

